# Operation "Use it up"! All welcome!!



## charlotte366 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi Everyone

  	I am hoping this can be a thread where we can document all the make up, skincare and bodycare items that we have managed to finish!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	In 2013 I am hoping to control my stash not let my stash control me! I am not going on project pan or a no buy (not 100% convinced it would work for me1) so this is an idea to encourage myself to finish off that last little bit of eyeshadow, foundation or lipstick! I know that I am not the only person on Specktra who feels that maybe my stash is slightly out of control for me, but equally I don't want to remove myself from the community for an extended period of time.

  	I know that items have an expiration date, they don't last forever, different people have different ideas of what the acceptable expiration times are but, I see this as a way of getting full use of items rather than just throwing them out because they went off before I had a chance to use them.

  	If you already do a monthly round up on your blog why not post a link to your blog post here?

  	Anyone can join in, pictures welcome particularly of eyeshadow or blush pan porn!

  	I understand that this thread won't be for everyone, some people are just starting out on their collections, others are happy to keep letting them grow. Which ever camp you belong in, your finished items are always welcome in this thread!

  	Now lets see some Pan Porn (PP) and Empty Bottles (EB)


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ok my 5 selected items that I am concentrating on using so that I can finish them soon are:



 		MUFE Face & Body Foundation 20% remaining 	
 		Guerlain Metorites Illuminating and Mattifying powder 20% remaining 	
 		MAC Creme Cup Lipstick 	
 		Guerlain Rouge G Brilliant in Beatrix 	
 		Mac Charcoal Brown Eyeshadow 
 
  	Will post a picture of how much there is left when I get home!


----------



## jennyap (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm in. I liked the idea of 5 things - seems a reasonable number to work on - but after I'd picked 5, I thought I should probably try use up some of my perfume too.

  	So I have 6 things, and they fall into 2 categories: 

*January "use it or lose it"* - anything left in these at the end of Jan will be tossed. 


 		Estee Lauder Advanced Night Repair Complex. There's probably 20% left of a huge bottle of this, but I tend to use my No7 Protect & Perfect serum more often these days. 	
 		L'Oreal Glam Shine Cream lipstick in Grape Juice 	
 		Lancome Oscillation mascara. It's decent enough but vibrating mascara, really? I usually reach for my trusty Hypnose instead. 
 
*Longer term items*


 		No7 Eyeshadow Trio in Good Earth. Before I started getting into makeup more, this was my staple, and I have two, both lightly used (one I kept at work, one at home). Time I used one of them up. 	
 		Clinique powder blush in Smoldering Plum. This was a 'Gift Time' freebie, and I don't think I've ever used it. 	
 		Clinique Happy perfume. 
 

  	I'll post pictures sometime if I can figure out how!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 1, 2013)

Yay a use it up buddy  Here is a pic of my five items, just created an everyday make up bag and these are in it!


----------



## Honi (Jan 3, 2013)

This is such a good idea! I already do keep my empties and show them in a video at the end of the month, but there are products that I would love to use up and kick to the curb. 

  	I have 2 things I'm currently working on:
  	- B never to busy to be beautiful eyeshadow (Lush's old sister brand). Ive hit pan but I really just want to use it up.
  	- Nivea foundation. About 1/4 left, just want to finish so I can enjoy other things and not have it lying around!

  	There's probably more but Ill get to that later


----------



## B7uemo0n (Jan 25, 2013)

Hello from the US ladies! Came here for some support. I did sell most of my well used makeup so I will be mostly starting from full product items but that's ok! Seeing as January is almost over I will update middle or end of  Feb.   Products I want to put to good use- MAC- Angel lipstick  MAC- Apres Chic  MAC- Viva Glam  Bare Minerals foundation  Buxom mascara  Boing concealer (I tossed it. It was dried out)  MAC- Blankety (melted and ugly on me. B2m)   Wish me luck ladies!   EDIT- I refined my list so I could be involved in the "makeup with a theme," thread. This way I'm using colors in season and getting good use out of my products!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 25, 2013)

Ok I'm going to play toooooo...

  	Need to use these up in February:

  	Arbonne Eye Cream
  	2 Nude colored lipliners (Too Faced & MAC)
  	Arbonne Shampoo & Conditioner set
  	MAC Brave Lipstick
  	MAC All That Glitters e/s


----------



## Lisianthus (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi ladies!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's my list.  Hope to finish a few of the following by the end of February.  Trying not to buy anything until April!

  	Mac Perennial High Style Lipglass
  	Mac Frankly Fresh Lipglass
  	Mac Easy Lounger Lipgass
  	Mac Greasepaint Stick
  	Mac Fix +
  	Mac Eye and Lip Remover


----------



## VampyCouture (Jan 26, 2013)

Products I need to use up:

  	Mac Studio Fix (I'm on the home stretch!)
  	Iman Cream Foundation
  	2 lip liners
  	2 lip glosses
  	One lipstick
  	Mally Volumizing Mascara
  	Lancome Hypnose Mascara
  	Maybelline Define a Lash Mascara
  	L'oreal brow pencil
  	Concealer Palette
  	Cargo Bronzer

  	Hopefully I can use these up by the end of February!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi ladies, glad im not the only one sliming the collection down.   here is my January update, finished a liquid eyeliner my stila topaz kohl kajal and a mascara.  Still working on the items in my picture.  I am listing some bnib stuff this month too on eBay.  Nearly finished my current face moisturiser and serum too!


----------



## GloWWorM (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi! :new:   Ooohh this looks like good motivation!  All the items I've picked are more than half way used up.  My 6 items are: - Bobbi Brown Creamy Concealer - Revlon Lip Butter in Berry Smoothie - Chanel Rouge Coco in Jersey Rose - MAC lipstick in Sweetie - MAC paintpot in Rubenesque (about a third left) - MAC blush in Pinch 'O Peach (I've hit pan)    Good luck ladies!!


----------



## B7uemo0n (Jan 27, 2013)

Here are my before pictures for what I want to use up. I'm going to do a before and after.   EDIT- will insert new picture of my products.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 30, 2013)

A good selection of products too, I think having a well balanced selection or both cream and powder products make it easier to finish something up which encourages you to keep going! keep us posted on how you get on!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 30, 2013)

B7uemo0n said:


>


  	Pan Porn!

  	I can't see pan on any of my blushers, they are my weakness, I have far too many and not sure I will ever hit pan on one. I got given peaches for Christmas, I haven't used it yet, what do you think of it?


----------



## B7uemo0n (Jan 30, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> Pan Porn!  I can't see pan on any of my blushers, they are my weakness, I have far too many and not sure I will ever hit pan on one. I got given peaches for Christmas, I haven't used it yet, what do you think of it?


  I love it! I think this looks really good on me seeing as I am not much into pinks. Even if you are into pinks it's still awesome. I've had this for years and its still  not done because a little does really go along way. Its a lovely all year round color. It's taking forever!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 30, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> Ok I'm going to play toooooo...
> 
> Need to use these up in February:
> 
> ...


  	YAY!!!  Finished my shampoo AND conditioner last night!  I _may _have used a _tad _more than normal the last few days to accomplish this... but that's just a _maybe_!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 31, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> YAY!!!  Finished my shampoo AND conditioner last night!  I _may _have used a _tad _more than normal the last few days to accomplish this... but that's just a _maybe_!


  	congratulations!

  	I finished by MUFE F&B foundation and I am quite sad, I love this product and I really want to repurchase, but I need to use up some other foundations first :-( after all you can only wear one each day can't you!


----------



## VampyCouture (Jan 31, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> congratulations!
> 
> I finished by MUFE F&B foundation and I am quite sad, I love this product and I really want to repurchase, but I need to use up some other foundations first :-( after all you can only wear one each day can't you!


  	I know what you mean! My Iman Cream Foundation is amazing, but I need to finish Studio Fix and my MUFE HD and after that I really want the Lancome Teint Idole foundation. I'll finally be able to buy it if I finish these three! Hopefully by May


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 31, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> congratulations!
> 
> I finished by MUFE F&B foundation and I am quite sad, I love this product and I really want to repurchase, but I need to use up some other foundations first :-( after all you can only wear one each day can't you!


  	I know EXACTLY what you're going through!  I'm going through that myself!  It's the worst when you've collected a few foundations, concealers, etc to try and end up falling in love with one!!  Which is the whole point of trying them, but now you have all these other products to use up before you can feel good about buying the one you fell in love with!  UGH!!  And when you're using those other products you feel disappointed because you KNOW there's something else you'd rather be using....

  	Why does reading this back to myself sound like a torrid soap opera love affair!?  LOL

  	Good luck using up those losers so you can go back to your holy grail sweetness!!


----------



## B7uemo0n (Jan 31, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> I know EXACTLY what you're going through!  I'm going through that myself!  It's the worst when you've collected a few foundations, concealers, etc to try and end up falling in love with one!!  Which is the whole point of trying them, but now you have all these other products to use up before you can feel good about buying the one you fell in love with!  UGH!!  And when you're using those other products you feel disappointed because you KNOW there's something else you'd rather be using....  Why does reading this back to myself sound like a torrid soap opera love affair!?  LOL  Good luck using up those losers so you can go back to your holy grail sweetness!!


  Ok seriously ladies... I have two concealers now one of which I hate! It's in my pick I posted earlier. It does nothing for me. Can I just toss it? Is that cheating?


----------



## jennyap (Jan 31, 2013)

B7uemo0n said:


> Ok seriously ladies... I have two concealers now one of which I hate! It's in my pick I posted earlier. It does nothing for me. Can I just toss it? Is that cheating?


  	Do it! Don't force yourself to use something you hate just for the sake of it.


----------



## Lisianthus (Jan 31, 2013)

Well done to the ladies who've finished some products!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








B7uemo0n said:


> Ok seriously ladies... I have two concealers now one of which I hate! It's in my pick I posted earlier. It does nothing for me. Can I just toss it? Is that cheating?


  	If it's awful, perhaps you could replace it with another item you want to finish from your stash.  Could you pass this concealer along to someone rather than tossing it?  A friend, sister, etc?


----------



## B7uemo0n (Jan 31, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Do it! Don't force yourself to use something you hate just for the sake of it.





Lisianthus said:


> Well done to the ladies who've finished some products!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I think I may try to sell it. I'm the only one besides my mom that wears makeup an she is super lighter than me. I will try that much or to the trash it goes. Thanks for not making me feel so bad!


----------



## Mac4Megan (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm gonna join in and try to clear but some of my stash (to make room for more of course)  For Feb I am going to use up: 1 Satin Taupe es: already hit pan and I have a backup sitting there waiting to go in my palette 2 Pinch o Peach blush: hit pan, but I have so many new blushes, have given up finishing it, till now! 3 Pink! ls: only 1/3 left and melted 4 Zoom waterproof mascara: really don't like this mascara but can't bring myself to through it out after spending $$ on it 5 Studio sculpt foundation: I want to get a new foundation, studio sculpt never seems to set into my skin, my face feels a bit tacky a, l day. It looks fine just don't like the feel.  Again can't just through money away! Will post a pic when I get home.


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 1, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> I know EXACTLY what you're going through!  I'm going through that myself!  It's the worst when you've collected a few foundations, concealers, etc to try and end up falling in love with one!!  Which is the whole point of trying them, but now you have all these other products to use up before you can feel good about buying the one you fell in love with!  UGH!!  And when you're using those other products you feel disappointed because you KNOW there's something else you'd rather be using....
> 
> Why does reading this back to myself sound like a torrid soap opera love affair!?  LOL
> 
> Good luck using up those losers so you can go back to your holy grail sweetness!!


  	exactly, I now know my 4 favourite foundations:


 		EL DW for full coverage matte finish when I have problem skin 	
 		MUFE F&B when my skin is great or I want something that stands up to heat and humidity 	
 		Bourjois Healthy Mix for everyday medium coverage 	
 		Dior Nude for a slightly better wearing version of healthy mix 
 
  	I would only repurchase thism, but need to use my others up too!


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 1, 2013)

B7uemo0n said:


> Ok seriously ladies... I have two concealers now one of which I hate! It's in my pick I posted earlier. It does nothing for me. Can I just toss it? Is that cheating?


  	If you really hate it or you react to it then of course it is ok to throw out! Its not cheating!


----------



## Mac4Megan (Feb 1, 2013)

Here's my pan porn! Wearing everything on my list today 


Mac4Megan said:


> I'm gonna join in and try to clear but some of my stash (to make room for more of course)  For Feb I am going to use up: 1 Satin Taupe es: already hit pan and I have a backup sitting there waiting to go in my palette 2 Pinch o Peach blush: hit pan, but I have so many new blushes, have given up finishing it, till now! 3 Pink! ls: only 1/3 left and melted 4 Zoom waterproof mascara: really don't like this mascara but can't bring myself to through it out after spending $$ on it 5 Studio sculpt foundation: I want to get a new foundation, studio sculpt never seems to set into my skin, my face feels a bit tacky a, l day. It looks fine just don't like the feel.  Again can't just through money away! Will post a pic when I get home.


----------



## Mac4Megan (Feb 1, 2013)

Opps forgot to add my pic to that last post lol


----------



## Honi (Feb 2, 2013)

I am still working on my products but I will add my Maybelline brow pencil, which is almost almost out. A few more days and it will be gone wohoo!


----------



## GloWWorM (Feb 3, 2013)

GloWWorM said:


> - MAC blush in Pinch 'O Peach (I've hit pan)


  	Here's a photo of what I said I will try to use up! I'm aware that I won't finish the blush or the paint pot in Feb but I'd like to finish them in the next few months at least...


----------



## GloWWorM (Feb 3, 2013)

Mac4Megan said:


> Opps forgot to add my pic to that last post lol


	Look at the pan on your Pinch 'O Peach!!! Wow I have some way to go to get there with mine haha


----------



## Mac4Megan (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanx! It was the first and only blush I had for quite a few years so it got used daily.  My blush collection has grown quite a bit tho and it's been neglected.  Time to use it up, I may repurchase in the future but for now, once it's finished, I'm gonna give my new blushes love.  





GloWWorM said:


> Look at the pan on your Pinch 'O Peach!!! Wow I have some way to go to get there with mine haha :shock:


----------



## Mac4Megan (Feb 3, 2013)

Double post


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 4, 2013)

I love seeing everyone's updates, it is helping to keep me on the path to using stuff up!

  	Following finishing MUFE F&B last week I picked another part used foundation to try to finish - its Bourjois Healthy Mix, its approx 50% full still, so I promised myself that this is going to be the only foundation I wear in Feb.

  	I am going to see how much I really use in a month - that will help me estimate how long it will take me to clear out my foundations (Very scary thought!)

  	Temptalia had a post last week on how foundations do you own and the comments were interesting reading, some people have a lot more than me, but I definately have more than I can wear!

  	On a postive note, I still haven't finished my face cream and serum, I suspect I have another week of use left.

  	I finished my Chanel Coco Mademsoille refill for my travel atomiser yesterday, I have one brand new refill to go in here but think I might hold off opening it in favour of using up some perfume travel sizes and samples that I got for free from my local store.

  	My current body butter should also be finished later this week!

  	I am keeping my empty pots and bottles to take a picture update at the end of the month for everyone, I am loveing seeing my box of finished bits and pieces growing!


----------



## maggers071511 (Feb 4, 2013)

I need to do this too, my stash is getting a little out of hand for me.


----------



## GloWWorM (Feb 4, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> I love seeing everyone's updates, it is helping to keep me on the path to using stuff up!  Following finishing MUFE F&B last week I picked another part used foundation to try to finish - its Bourjois Healthy Mix, its approx 50% full still, so I promised myself that this is going to be the only foundation I wear in Feb.  I am going to see how much I really use in a month - that will help me estimate how long it will take me to clear out my foundations (Very scary thought!)  Temptalia had a post last week on how foundations do you own and the comments were interesting reading, some people have a lot more than me, but I definately have more than I can wear!  On a postive note, I still haven't finished my face cream and serum, I suspect I have another week of use left.  I finished my Chanel Coco Mademsoille refill for my travel atomiser yesterday, I have one brand new refill to go in here but think I might hold off opening it in favour of using up some perfume travel sizes and samples that I got for free from my local store.  My current body butter should also be finished later this week!  I am keeping my empty pots and bottles to take a picture update at the end of the month for everyone, I am loveing seeing my box of finished bits and pieces growing!:cheer:


  Well done on finishing MUFE F&B!! I've never actually finished a liquid foundation and wonder how long it would take to finish a foundation with regular use!


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 5, 2013)

GloWWorM said:


> Well done on finishing MUFE F&B!! I've never actually finished a liquid foundation and wonder how long it would take to finish a foundation with regular use!


  	Well the MUFE F & B is 50ml, I had had mine 3 years but I definitely didn't use it all the time, I favoured it in the summer when it was hot as it stays put, on holidays or on good skin weeks when I could get away with lighter coverage.

  	It took me so long to use because i kept switching or buying new ones. Using daily I can normally get between 3 - 6 months out of a liquid foundation depending on coverage and application method, on me I find foundation goes further applied with a buffing brush or fingers than if I use the beauty blender sponges, but different foundations work best with different application methods!


----------



## mymacaddiction (Feb 5, 2013)

Ooh! I love this idea! I have a few things I need to use up because they are just taking up space, but I don't have the heart to throw them out.  1. Bare essentials Stroke of Light highlighter. 2. Lancome Hypnose mascara 3. Mac cleansing oil in tranquil 4. Lipfusion gloss - not sure of the color. Will look later. Light, sheer pink. 5. Lush Love Lettuce mask- expires soon anyway. Will have to use it or lose it!


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 8, 2013)

mymacaddiction said:


> 5. Lush Love Lettuce mask- expires soon anyway. Will have to use it or lose it!


  	Is the bare escentuals stroke of light any good?


----------



## mymacaddiction (Feb 8, 2013)

I actually like it. It is very sheer so not as "highlighting" as I would like, but I like that it applies really well and doesn't crease or settle into any lines or pores.


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 11, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> Ok I'm going to play toooooo...
> 
> Need to use these up in February:
> 
> ...


  	Didn't have it on my list.... I forgot to add it.  But I used up my Revlon Age Defying Concealer today!!!
  	And my eye cream should stop pumping out product any day now!!

  	CONGRATS ladies on your empties!!  YAY!  Feels good to throw away empty packaging!  Makes me feel better about the multiple products I have waiting to be used!!


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 15, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> Didn't have it on my list.... I forgot to add it.  But I used up my Revlon Age Defying Concealer today!!!
> And my eye cream should stop pumping out product any day now!!
> 
> CONGRATS ladies on your empties!!  YAY!  Feels good to throw away empty packaging!  Makes me feel better about the multiple products I have waiting to be used!!


  	Well done!

  	I am on a roll this week I finished the following bits and pieces:


 		a body butter 	
 		Liz Earle Supersize Superskin Concentrate 	
 		Clarins Hydrating Serum 	
 		Ren Ultra Rich Moisturising Cream 	
 		B Miceller Water 	
 		YSL Faux Cils Mascara 
 
  	Need to work a little harder on the make up front though, my face powder won't give up! Positively I have also hit pan on 2 eyeshadows, Style Snob and Grand Entrance, I used to love both of these, I still love style snob and have a back up, but Grand Entrance and I are not loving each other these days, it is a little too metallic/frosty to wear all over my lid, it never used to be like this? Maybe I need to change my application method?

  	I watched a few "collection" videos this week on you tube and I have seen a couple of nicely parred down collections, well rounded, with everything you could need but not extreame.
  	lip product draws.


----------



## mymacaddiction (Feb 15, 2013)

I used up the bare minerals stroke of light. Almost done with the cleansing oil. The other things seem to be regenerating. I swear this gloss is endless! And the mascara too!


----------



## VampyCouture (Feb 15, 2013)

I should have pics coming in a few weeks of products I am almost done with! Yay! Things are taking a lot longer, because I didn't wear much makeup these past two weeks, since I want to let my skin breath and am currently in between different skincare products.


----------



## jennyap (Feb 15, 2013)

Almost forgot about this thread, so this is a very belated end of January update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	My original list:
  	Estee Lauder Advanced Night Repair Complex - still going, but I've been using it every day so it's going down nicely
  	L'Oreal Glam Shine Cream lipstick in Grape Juice - also still going, have it on now 
  	Lancome Oscillation mascara - used it exclusively until the end of the month, it wasn't finished but had been open about 6 months by then so I tossed it.
  	No7 Eyeshadow Trio in Good Earth - using at least one colour from this almost every day, starting to see a decent dent in one pan. 
  	Clinique powder blush in Smoldering Plum  - barely touched it.
  	Clinique Happy perfume - used it once, realised it had gone off, tossed it.

  	So that's 2 down so far. In their place I've added a couple of GWP minis to my use-it-up basket: Clinique Take The Day Off remover and Lancome Hypnose mascara, and switched out the Clinique blush for a drugstore blush that is a near dupe for Easy Manner to work on for a while.


----------



## Lisianthus (Feb 15, 2013)

mymacaddiction said:


> I used up the bare minerals stroke of light. Almost done with the cleansing oil. The other things seem to be regenerating. I swear this gloss is endless! And the mascara too!


  	ITA about lipgloss.  I'm about half way through one of mine and it just will not die!  I'm already sick of wearing it.  I estimate it's going to take me 2-3 months to finish off a tube.  With 3 lipglosses on my list, it'll take me 6-9 months to be done with them.


----------



## Honi (Feb 16, 2013)

I have had the very bottom left of a The Body Shop Cranberry Joy shower gel standing in my shower. I reckon its two uses left, so god knows why I havent used it up yet. Its my new mission!


----------



## B7uemo0n (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm almost done with my Angel lipstick from MAC! I always liked the color but I've fallen in love with it all over again. Here's how I wear it and I feel it helps brightens my face up along with the other things I use on my face-   Cheeks- msf in dark for contour/ bronzer              - cantaloupe blush              - msf soft and gentle  Lips- angel         - strip down         - Turkish delight  (The good ole Kim lip combo but I pat it down to make it more matte like)  It also appears I will be done with my buxom mascara maybe even before the month ends!


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Feb 16, 2013)

Im so happy I found this thread. So far I want to use up my Bobbi brown creamy concealer, Mac Swiss chocolate e/s, Mac touch lipstick, maybelline bb cream and the 3 mascaras  I have in rotation have til mid march.


----------



## GloWWorM (Feb 18, 2013)

GloWWorM said:


> Here's a photo of what I said I will try to use up! I'm aware that I won't finish the blush or the paint pot in Feb but I'd like to finish them in the next few months at least...


  	A bit of an update from me...

  	I've been travelling so I only packed the Pinch 'O Peach, MAC paint point, BB concealer and Chanel Jersey Rose l/s from the above photo. The concealer is almost done, I'm just scraping the last bit off the sides so should be done this week!

  	I've substituted MAC Sweetie l/s and the Revlon lippie for a Clinique cubby stick in Super Strawberry that's has the tiniest bit left and a Chanel glossimer in Pink Peony (I have a third left) which pairs nicely with Jersey Rose.

  	I'll upload an update photo once I get back from my work trip! Keep going strong everyone


----------



## mymacaddiction (Feb 19, 2013)

I've finished my mac cleanse off oil and the lush mask (actually, I had to toss most of it since it expired). Still working on the lipfusion gloss and Hypnose star mascara. I feel like giving up on the mascara. I really do not like it, but hate to waste it! It's so stiff and clumpy.


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 25, 2013)

I also managed to finish a Beaujois healthy mix light reflecting concealer pen at the weekend, I am definitely making progress and I have been stronger in not buying as much new stuff.

  	I hope to finish a lipgloss and the powder that won't die before the end of March. I have made good progress on my foundation, i now have just under 50% left now, and I am only alternating it with a BB cream when my skin is sensitive/upset as it helps and the finish is better.

  	Had great fun reading everyones progress and picture updates, keep using stuff up everyone!


----------



## Honi (Mar 1, 2013)

My The Body Shop Cranberry Joy shower gel is complete, alongside my Garnier eye Roll-on that I made a point to use up. Now i realized i have no more eye-cream left in my stash so it seems like I'm going shopping!


----------



## B7uemo0n (Mar 1, 2013)

B7uemo0n said:


> Hello from the US ladies! Came here for some support. I did sell most of my well used makeup so I will be mostly starting from full product items but that's ok! Seeing as January is almost over I will update middle or end of  Feb.   Products I want to put to good use- MAC- Angel lipstick  MAC- Apres Chic  MAC- Viva Glam  Bare Minerals foundation  Buxom mascara  Boing concealer (I tossed it. It was dried out)  MAC- Blankety (melted and ugly on me. B2m)   Wish me luck ladies!   EDIT- I refined my list so I could be involved in the "makeup with a theme," thread. This way I'm using colors in season and getting good use out of my products!


  Update:  MAC Angel lipstick- less than half left  MAC Apres Chic- used a lot in Feb  MAC Viva Glam- used a lot in Feb  Buxom Mascara- dried out but still works well.  Bare Minerals - empty!  I am very happy with the outcome. I used Viva Glam and Apres Chic to enjoy the month of love. Since I just purchased them I wanted to make sure I put them to good use. I also used a lot of Angel with different lip liners.  I also found I love the buxom mascara when its formula is on the drier side. I have a full size so I might open it and let it dry for a few weeks.   Products I will use for the month of March-  MAC Peaches - hit pan and need to finish  Buxom mascara- finishing last bit  Cargo concealer- %75 left  MAC Flatter Me PM- would like to get use


----------



## mymacaddiction (Mar 2, 2013)

mymacaddiction said:


> Ooh! I love this idea! I have a few things I need to use up because they are just taking up space, but I don't have the heart to throw them out.  1. Bare essentials Stroke of Light highlighter. 2. Lancome Hypnose mascara 3. Mac cleansing oil in tranquil 4. Lipfusion gloss - not sure of the color. Will look later. Light, sheer pink. 5. Lush Love Lettuce mask- expires soon anyway. Will have to use it or lose it!


  I managed to use up everything on my list except the mascara. It just made my lashes too crispy. I ended up putting it in my purse for a lash "emergency." Too harsh for every day use!  For march:  Boscia purifying gel cleanser Lush ultrabland cleanser Buxom gloss in Samantha Maybelline the falsies mascara (don't love it so would like to use it up). Rimmel match perfection concealer in fair.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 12, 2013)

Need to use these up in March/April:

 	Arbonne Eye Cream (STILL working on this little bugger!)
 	2 Nude colored lipliners (Too Faced & MAC - these are both SOOOO stubby I can't barely sharpen them!  Haha)
 	MAC Prep & Prime Highlighter Radiant Rose (LOVE this stuff! Have already repurchased!)
 	Tarte Smooth Operator (mix this w my tinted moisturizer... Have already repurchased)
 	Fix+ travel size (have 3 of these - 1 needs to run out soon!)
 	MAC Blot Powder
 	MAC Sundipped Bronzer
 	MAC Prep & Prime Illuminate (anyyyyy day now you'll be gone!)

 	Here's some of my goodies... Look at those pans baby!!  HeeHee


----------



## Lisianthus (Mar 14, 2013)

Lisianthus said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I finally finished a lipgloss!  Perennial High Style is done!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My Fix plus is getting close and everything else...well, it's going to take some time.


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 27, 2013)

I have been missing in action a few more bits finished up since my last update:


 		Bioderma Miceller Water 	
 		B Miceller Water 	
 		Wella Intensive hair conditioner 	
 		Soap & Glory Flake Away Scrub 	
 		Sanctury Relaz Body Butter 	
 		Eucerin 10% Urea Body Lotion 	
 		L'Oreal Resurfacing primer 	
 		2 Foundation samples, Dior& Guerlain 	
 		UD 24/7 Shadow Pencil in Sin 	
 		YSL Faux cils Mascara 
 
  	Still working on lots of other bits, my everyday make up is pretty much composed of the same stuff in an effort to finish bits up!

  	How is everyone else getting on?

  	~Edit: I also finished my Emma Hardie Cleaning Balm! Forgot about that one!


----------



## Honi (Apr 1, 2013)

Honi said:


> This is such a good idea! I already do keep my empties and show them in a video at the end of the month, but there are products that I would love to use up and kick to the curb.   I have 2 things I'm currently working on: - B never to busy to be beautiful eyeshadow (Lush's old sister brand). Ive hit pan but I really just want to use it up. - Nivea foundation. About 1/4 left, just want to finish so I can enjoy other things and not have it lying around!  There's probably more but Ill get to that later


  I have finally finished my Nivea foundation, there's literally nothing left in it. Woop!


----------



## B7uemo0n (Apr 2, 2013)

Update for March!  MAC Peaches- I've used this everyday and still 75% left LOL  MAC Flatter me- well used  Buxom mascara- EMPTY  Cargo concealer- 50% left   April products to use-  MAC Peaches MAC Flatter Me Cargo Concealer  MAC Daddy's Girl


----------



## Lisianthus (Apr 25, 2013)

Lisianthus said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Quick update on my progress.   Fix + is done and already B2Med!  Only 1/3 of Easy Lounger lip glass remaining.  My Greasepaint stick is busted, there's product remaining but it won't twist up.   May call it done soon unless I can figure out how to get the product out.

  	Not on my list of makeup, but am working my way through my stash of Lush items.  Used up 3 bath bombs last week.


  	Also made my first makeup purchase of the year last week--2  eyeshadows.  2 items added to my stash and 2 items finished.  I want to finish more items than add to my stash this year.

  	Hope everyone is getting on well with finishing up their products.  Looking forward to reading your updates!


----------



## xfarrax (May 11, 2013)

Really love these threads so here's whats I'm going to try to use up  La Roche posy effaclar duo La Roche posy effaclar k Pixi glow tonic Mac prolong wear concealer Mac studio finish concealer  Mac mineralize skin finish natural Chanel bronze universelle


----------



## charlotte366 (May 19, 2013)

I finished by bourjois healthy mix foundation whoop Whoop!

  	I have also nearly finished by Cargo lipgloss and the guerlain lippie, I am using them daily at the moment to use them up, trying to be good!


----------



## Innatchka (May 20, 2013)

Nice thread! I just started doing this. I did it mostly to use up my oldest products, so I can make room for something new.  I also have a lot of MAC products I havent used for a while because I simply forgot, got sick of them or found something better.
  	I want to use those up by august this year. The reward will be: some new beautiful items from MAC Tropical Taboo collection.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Here is my list:

*MAC Products*
  	- Tendertone in Sush _(very old I know)_
  	- Fix+  _(forgotten)_
  	- Lipstick in Brave New Bronze and Sci-fi Delity _(almost there!)_
  	- Dazzleglas in Like Venus and Moth to Flame _(expiring, 3 years old)_
	- Lipglass in Liberated and Perenial High Style _(expiring)_
  	- Blush: Prim and Propper (a_lmost there)_
  	- Paint Pot in Girlfriendly _(Soft Ochre always wins)_

*

*


*Other Brands*
  	- Make-up Forever Bronzer in Matt Bronze _(my new MAC Sun Dipped is waiting for me!)_
  	- Make-up Forever Aqua black liner _(nothing compared to my Inglot black cream liner)_
  	- Bodyshop blushes: Trio Cool Dusk and Hot Brights Blush _(never reach for it)_
  	- Revlon Lipstick: Berry Haute (_Repurchase, loved this one! But got sick of it)_
  	- Inglot Green Cream Concealer _(never reach for it)_
  	- Erre Due eyeshadow pallete nr 7 _(never reach for it)_
	- Chanel Irreele Blush _(I have this one for 6 years now, its about time)_
_

_


  	I feel kind of icky to use old lipglosses (oldest ones are 4 years old), I have much much more that I havent used for years! They are mostly LE ones and not suitable for everyday use.  If I dont use up the liquids by august I will toss them away. Does anyone else have the old lipgloss dilemma? The longer they sit there, the less you want to use them. To me lipgloss is just like foundation and mascara, you want to use it fresh en within 3 months! After that I just feel gross about it, even if they still smell and look good.


----------



## Lisianthus (May 24, 2013)

Innatchka said:


> - Lipglass in Liberated and Perenial High Style _(expiring)_ 		 			- Blush: Prim and Propper (a_lmost there)_
> - Paint Pot in Girlfriendly _(Soft Ochre always wins)_
> 
> *
> ...


  	Seeing your photo is like looking at my own stash.  I have Brave New Bronze and Prim and Proper but I'm embarassed to say I haven't made much of a dent in those products.  I also had Fix  + and Perennial High Style on my list and I managed to finish them up earlier this year.

  	I understand the lipgloss dilemma.  I''m trying to use up the lipglosses that I like and want B2M the colors that don't flatter me but first, I have to shake off the feelings of guilt  for being so wasteful.  It's taken me 5 months to finish up 2 lipglosses that weren't even full.  I have no business owning more than 2-3 lipglosses at at any one time unless I want them sitting around getting old and icky


----------



## GloWWorM (Jun 1, 2013)

GloWWorM said:


> Hi! :new:   Ooohh this looks like good motivation!  All the items I've picked are more than half way used up.  My 6 items are: - Bobbi Brown Creamy Concealer - Revlon Lip Butter in Berry Smoothie - Chanel Rouge Coco in Jersey Rose - MAC lipstick in Sweetie - MAC paintpot in Rubenesque (about a third left) - MAC blush in Pinch 'O Peach (I've hit pan)    Good luck ladies!!


  I've been missing in action the last few months but still using things up from my list:  - Bobbi Brown Creamy Concealer (used up and repurchased) - Revlon Lip Butter in Berry Smoothie (all gone, yay!) - Chanel Rouge Coco in Jersey Rose (used this beauty up last month!) - MAC lipstick in Sweetie (the tiniest bit left- will use up in June) - MAC paintpot in Rubenesque (have been using this 3-4 times a week and still haven't seen the glass bottom!) - MAC blush in Pinch 'O Peach (lots of pan showing but will take a few months to finish this up!)  For the month of June I'll keep working on MAC Sweetie l/s, MAC Rubenesque and MAC Pinch O Peach blush.  Must also include a bronzer and lipgloss so I'll choose a few items from my stash and take a photo of my updated list of items to use!  How is everyone else doing?


----------



## charlotte366 (Jul 12, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *GloWWorM* 




I've been missing in action the last few months but still using things up from my list:

- Bobbi Brown Creamy Concealer (used up and repurchased)
- Revlon Lip Butter in Berry Smoothie (all gone, yay!)
- Chanel Rouge Coco in Jersey Rose (used this beauty up last month!)
- MAC lipstick in Sweetie (the tiniest bit left- will use up in June)
- MAC paintpot in Rubenesque (have been using this 3-4 times a week and still haven't seen the glass bottom!)
- MAC blush in Pinch 'O Peach (lots of pan showing but will take a few months to finish this up!)

For the month of June I'll keep working on MAC Sweetie l/s, MAC Rubenesque and MAC Pinch O Peach blush.

Must also include a bronzer and lipgloss so I'll choose a few items from my stash and take a photo of my updated list of items to use!

How is everyone else doing?


  I am struggling to be honest, I nought some new bits recently from Space NK both full price and in the sale, but i have been busy at work so wearing less makeup, very simple looks, and not using a lot of product. At the moment I seem to be having more like finishing skin and bodycare items rather than the make up. I am still concentrating on the Geurlain Rouge G in Beatrix, nearly done! and I have also been concentrating on the Chanel Coco Shine in romantic, a natural and bright lippie covers most ocassions! My Charcoal brown won't give up the ghost, even though I am using daily and my Bobbi Brown corrector appears to be never ending even though I can see the pan!   Anyone got any suggestions.....I am resenting my collection right now!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jul 12, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *GloWWorM* 




I've been missing in action the last few months but still using things up from my list:

- Bobbi Brown Creamy Concealer (used up and repurchased)
- Revlon Lip Butter in Berry Smoothie (all gone, yay!)
- Chanel Rouge Coco in Jersey Rose (used this beauty up last month!)
- MAC lipstick in Sweetie (the tiniest bit left- will use up in June)
- MAC paintpot in Rubenesque (have been using this 3-4 times a week and still haven't seen the glass bottom!)
- MAC blush in Pinch 'O Peach (lots of pan showing but will take a few months to finish this up!)

For the month of June I'll keep working on MAC Sweetie l/s, MAC Rubenesque and MAC Pinch O Peach blush.

Must also include a bronzer and lipgloss so I'll choose a few items from my stash and take a photo of my updated list of items to use!

How is everyone else doing?


  Well done on using 3 things up!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jul 12, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Innatchka* 



 	Nice thread! I just started doing this. I did it mostly to use up my oldest products, so I can make room for something new.  I also have a lot of MAC products I havent used for a while because I simply forgot, got sick of them or found something better.
  	I want to use those up by august this year. The reward will be: some new beautiful items from MAC Tropical Taboo collection.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Here is my list:

*MAC Products*
  	- Tendertone in Sush _(very old I know)_
  	- Fix+  _(forgotten)_
  	- Lipstick in Brave New Bronze and Sci-fi Delity _(almost there!)_
  	- Dazzleglas in Like Venus and Moth to Flame _(expiring, 3 years old)_
	- Lipglass in Liberated and Perenial High Style _(expiring)_
  	- Blush: Prim and Propper (a_lmost there)_
  	- Paint Pot in Girlfriendly _(Soft Ochre always wins)_

*

*


*Other Brands*
  	- Make-up Forever Bronzer in Matt Bronze _(my new MAC Sun Dipped is waiting for me!)_
  	- Make-up Forever Aqua black liner _(nothing compared to my Inglot black cream liner)_
  	- Bodyshop blushes: Trio Cool Dusk and Hot Brights Blush _(never reach for it)_
  	- Revlon Lipstick: Berry Haute (_Repurchase, loved this one! But got sick of it)_
  	- Inglot Green Cream Concealer _(never reach for it)_
  	- Erre Due eyeshadow pallete nr 7 _(never reach for it)_
	- Chanel Irreele Blush _(I have this one for 6 years now, its about time)_
_

_


  	I feel kind of icky to use old lipglosses (oldest ones are 4 years old), I have much much more that I havent used for years! They are mostly LE ones and not suitable for everyday use.  If I dont use up the liquids by august I will toss them away. Does anyone else have the old lipgloss dilemma? The longer they sit there, the less you want to use them. To me lipgloss is just like foundation and mascara, you want to use it fresh en within 3 months! After that I just feel gross about it, even if they still smell and look good.



  Love the pan porn on the mac blusher! I am not a big lipgloss fan, but do feel a bit funny about uing those which have been open a long time. I try not to open too many at the same time, maybe just 2-3, so 1 in each colour family, it encourages me to use it up to open the new one!


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 13, 2013)

Haha and it feels even better I wish I was this smart about lipglosses in the beginnig. Everything I got I was so excited about, I opened and used it all at the same time. Now I have at least 10 lip/dazzleglasses that I am affraid to use! I just can't bear to trow them away.  Here is my update:  I hit the pan with the bronzer. I trew away Aquablack liner, it dried out. I sold the Bodyshop mineralized blush. Anything else is still kind of the same. I am getting really sick of this tendertone, cant even smell this fruity sweet smell anymore! I really wonder if its bad to use on your lips after 4 years. 





charlotte366 said:


> Love the pan porn on the mac blusher! I am not a big lipgloss fan, but do feel a bit funny about uing those which have been open a long time. I try not to open too many at the same time, maybe just 2-3, so 1 in each colour family, it encourages me to use it up to open the new one!


----------



## Mac4Megan (Jul 13, 2013)

I use the smell test with lip glosses. You can smell when they've turned, like plastic. 





Innatchka said:


> Haha and it feels even better I wish I was this smart about lipglosses in the beginnig. Everything I got I was so excited about, I opened and used it all at the same time. Now I have at least 10 lip/dazzleglasses that I am affraid to use! I just can't bear to trow them away.  Here is my update:  I hit the pan with the bronzer. I trew away Aquablack liner, it dried out. I sold the Bodyshop mineralized blush. Anything else is still kind of the same. I am getting really sick of this tendertone, cant even smell this fruity sweet smell anymore! I really wonder if its bad to use on your lips after 4 years.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 13, 2013)

*- One of my the Body Shop body butters*
*- Saint-Gervais Thermal Water*
*- Dior Crème Abricot*
*- Caudalie Huile Divine*
*- Kiko Scented Technology scrub*
*- Benefit Total Moisture cream*

  	But no makeup, I have some old products and I keep using them without any allergic reaction


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 13, 2013)

Mac4Megan said:


> I use the smell test with lip glosses. You can smell when they've turned, like plastic.


 Yes the smell test usually does the trick! The dazzleglasses smell horrible. But this particular tendertone is different and still smells nice! Its just the idea of putting something that old on your lips..because you also end up eating this stuff.  I just wonder that when I see this huge collection videos and they still have LE lipglosses and lipsticks from early 2000.. I cant live with the idea to have so many things unused!


----------



## jokingsbury (Aug 15, 2013)

I need to jump on this bandwagon. There are so many thing I need to use up!


----------



## matchachoco (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh, this is fun! Here's what I'm working on...  Strange Poison lipglass Pervette lipstick Light Medium & Shimmer MSFN  If it's pink... dazzleglass Ravishing lipstick Viva Glam VI lipglass Star Nova Lustreglass  I hate Pervette but I can't bring myself to just B2M it until it's empty! Strange Potion is gorgeous but quite old.  Earlier this year I finished By Candlelight MSF! It took me 3 years, but I felt very accomplished! Glad you guys understand.  I finished If it's pink... in just a couple weeks! I love those formulas but there is just nothing in that tube! Anyhow, I hit pan on the MSFN, too!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 16, 2013)

I am working on finishing up the following items:

  	Virgin Kiss l/g
  	On The Scene c/g
  	Pleasure Principle d/g
  	Phiff! d/g
  	Cultureclash l/g
  	Hush Hush t/t
  	Nubile p/p (in desperate need of a BU)
  	Marquise'D l/s
  	Plink! l/s


----------



## matchachoco (Aug 17, 2013)

GlamQueen21 said:


> I am working on finishing up the following items:
> 
> Virgin Kiss l/g
> On The Scene c/g
> ...


  	Good luck! Those Dazzleglasses shouldn't be too bad since there's so little in the tube.


----------



## matchachoco (Aug 23, 2013)

Sorry to double post but I needed to share.  My Strange Poison l/g was stuck to the inside of the tube and I couldn't see how much was left because it's mostly opaque.   I work in a lab so I decided to pop the tube in the centrifuge for a few minutes - worked like a charm!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  9/11 - And it's gone! I also finished an Urban Decay Primer Potion and a YSL Concealer!


----------



## luvaofmakeup (Oct 14, 2013)

Hey guys here's the items I'm trying to use up in my stash! NYC Sunny Bronzer  Mac shape the Future EDSF Mac Cleanse Off Oil Mac Fix+ Mac Face & Body Foundation Mac Fleshpot l/s Mac Pinch O Peach Blush Benefit Bo-ing Concealer (hate this concealer) Benefit High Beam Mac Painterly PP (super dried up) Mac Shroom e/s Smashbox Photo Finish Primer (really old lol)


----------



## matchachoco (Oct 15, 2013)

luvaofmakeup said:


> Hey guys here's the items I'm trying to use up in my stash! NYC Sunny Bronzer  Mac shape the Future EDSF Mac Cleanse Off Oil Mac Fix+ Mac Face & Body Foundation Mac Fleshpot l/s Mac Pinch O Peach Blush Benefit Bo-ing Concealer (hate this concealer) Benefit High Beam Mac Painterly PP (super dried up) Mac Shroom e/s Smashbox Photo Finish Primer (really old lol)


  I see pan on some of those!! Good luck!


----------



## luvaofmakeup (Oct 15, 2013)

@matchachoco Thanks doll! Good luck to you too. Your empties are sure inspiring


----------



## matchachoco (Oct 16, 2013)

Has anyone come up with any quirky combos by trying to use up multiple products?  For example, I layered If It's Pink dazzleglass creme over Ravishing lipstick and got a cute, tropical coral. If it's Pink over Pervette lipstick makes a cool raspberry color that tones down the frostiness of Pervette.  Viva Glam VI lg over Pervette on the other hand is just kind of blah, but I do what I gotta do.


----------



## tirurit (Oct 17, 2013)

matchachoco said:


> 9/11 - And it's gone! I also finished an Urban Decay Primer Potion and a YSL Concealer!


  Hehehehe nice to know you are beautifying the lab XD I hadn't thought about it but they are the perfect size!

  Nice to discover this thread, I too have a few things that I am trying to use more and see if I can finish them and rein in my stash. Basically all the lipglosses (do not really wear them), the MES (same), EDES (same), a couple mascaras and a couple foundations. Oh and those cream contouring products that they launched with the BB (what was the name?)


----------



## geeko (Oct 18, 2013)

Finally hit pan on Crystal avalanche eyeshadow after like 4 yrs 0.0
  And finished My lightful marine bright essence
  Mac cleanse off oil x 4 bottles over the past 1 yr plus
  Finishing my MAC light plus studio careblend pressed powder
  Finished MAC msf natural in medium
  Finished MAC lingering eyebrow pencil x 6 over the past yr


----------



## tirurit (Oct 18, 2013)

Congratulations!

  I am about to finish a MSK natural in medium and a FB in c1


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Oct 18, 2013)

I am almost finished with Phiff! d/g, Pleasure Principle d/g, Hush Hush t/t and Floating Lotus c/g.


----------



## charlotte366 (Oct 22, 2013)

Sorry I have been absent, but I have exciting news to report  I finished a nars eyeshadow primer, my charcoal brown eyeshadow my Rouge G lippie and a Dr Jart BB cream, I have also used up another 2 mascaras and sold some bits on ebay.  The most exciting thing is I managed to sell my ikea helmer on ebay at the weekend, it never fitted in my bedroom propery and stopped me accessing the drawers of my desk, which I was useing to store my make up but out grew.....the collection now just fits back in the 3 desk drawers with my palette and a few every day bits in some muji acrylic drawers on the desk top!  So happy/relieved! Feeling more in control and can see me being in a position to love my collection again by the time 2014 arrives!  Planning more clearing out in November and a new selection of items to use up for 2014!


----------



## tirurit (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh! I am addicted to muji! I have four drawers, a display and a thing to keep papers that I use for the palettes and I have been eyeing a storage thing for glasses and earings and jewelry! 

  I have been using my lipglosses more but damn! It looks like it will take a while!!


----------



## matchachoco (Oct 22, 2013)

Congrats on everyone's progress!! I must look into muji's acrylic storage - didn't make it to their store when I visited NYC this summer.  I centrifuged another lipgloss (VG VI) but accidentally left it in too long and a lot of the glitter went to the bottom - oops. But I'm approaching the halfway point. You guys are right - glosses take forever!  Here's my progress on Pervette and Ravishing. I'll have to take a picture of my MSFN when I get home - I hit pan on both the shimmer and powder sides!


----------



## tirurit (Oct 22, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------



## matchachoco (Oct 31, 2013)

FINALLY finished Pervette lipstick! Now I'm working on Courting Lilac lipstick because it's quite old and not aging well.   Courting Lilac + VG VI gloss is pretty though! And my VG VI l/g is about 2/3 gone now. Getting there!!!  And thanks to charlotte366 and tirurit for suggesting muji! My acrylic 3 drawer box came last night and I can't believe how perfectly my shadows fit!


----------



## tirurit (Oct 31, 2013)

matchachoco said:


> And thanks to charlotte366 and tirurit for suggesting muji! My acrylic 3 drawer box came last night and I can't believe how perfectly my shadows fit!


  YAY!

  Congrats on your steady work hehe and I am glad that you are happy with your muji acrylic drawer box


----------



## matchachoco (Oct 31, 2013)

tirurit said:


> YAY!  Congrats on your steady work hehe and I am glad that you are happy with your muji acrylic drawer box ompom:


 Thanks! The only downside is now I want more boxes. XD


----------



## tirurit (Oct 31, 2013)

matchachoco said:


> Thanks! The only downside is now I want more boxes. XD


  I can totally relate! I keep eyeing different boxes and displays >.<


----------



## liba (Nov 1, 2013)

I've managed to finish a few things lately….at last! So I figured I'd join up in this thread too!

  Stuff like skin care, perfume and body lotion I go through very regularly because I'm brand loyal, picky and don't usually have many different types of the same thing around at one time. Plus I use all of it religiously. It's the makeup that takes so much longer to go through. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What I've finished up recently: 
  False Lashes Mascara
  Haute 'n Naughty Mascara
  Prep & Prime Vibrancy Eye
  On the Hunt Superslick eye liner
  Fashion Scoop Cremesheen Glass
  OPI base and top coats

  What I'm getting close to finishing:
  Mineralize Foundation (compact) - only about 15% left, with most of the pan showing, but I may ditch it as soon as it's time for the Dec. 26 collections B2M, because it's looking a little gnarly.
  Fix+ - 25% left
  Studio Careblend Powder - 30% left - about half the pan's showing
  Blue Wonder Woman Opulash Mascara - there's very little left, for sure it'll be part of the next B2M

  Things I'm at least half through that I'm OK to power through (due to backups, dupes, perm, etc.):
  Elude Beauty Powder - pan's just starting to peek through
  Wholesome Fluidline - half through
  Avenue Fluidline - half through
  Marked For Glamour Superslick Liner - more than half through
  Rosy Romance Mineralize Lip Balm - half through
  Nice & Simple Mineralize Lip Balm - half through
  Stay Warm Mineralize Lip Balm - half through (I'm bad about just having most of my tubes of these open and tossed into various makeup bags and purses, so I use many at once)
  Purple Wonder Woman Opulash Mascara - much more than half through

  Things I'm half through that I should finish but will be sad to see go:
  Succulent Lipglass
  Geo Pink Cremesheen Glass
  Perennial High Style Lipglass
  English Accents Lipglass
  Spree Lipglass (was rationing it but now I've got Liqueur to replace it)
  Cherry Electric Superglass
  Fab Frenzy Superglass
  Flurry of Fun Lipglass (I'm seriously rationing this one) 
  Easy Lounger Lipglass (feel better about using it up now that I've got Soft Serenade)

  I've got dips in a few blushes and a very few shadows, but I'd be pretty shocked if I ever finish any of them, lol. I don't even care about trying, for now (yeah, bad attitude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

  I guess my goal will be to have 12 empties ready for B2M for the after Christmas collections (my store has let me B2M for LE lipsticks before - who knows if they'll still do it this time, since it's been a while…my last B2M was for a retro matte, so that was perm).

  Most things do make me feel good to get through, at least! I am very good about cycling through all of my makeup, so everything winds up getting used lightly, rather than a few things getting used heavily, for the most part. I'll definitely take some pictures when possible!!


----------



## matchachoco (Nov 5, 2013)

Nice work, liba! I know what you mean about things you dread finishing - I ration all my Hello Kitty products.


----------



## MUAddict (Nov 5, 2013)

I've only been able to hit pan on ONE revlon powder and it seems like it won't budge from that point! I've tried so hard many times on a no buy. That's my goal for next year because all these holiday collections are killing me.


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 11, 2013)

Right ladies, I have selected a few more bits to concentrate on till the end of the year and decided for a plan for next year!  Between now and Christmas I want to use up: 1 Lipstick, thinking Chanel Rouge Coco Shine which has under 50% remaining 1 Mascara 1 Face powder, thinking my MSFN approx 50% remaining 1 Foundation, thinking my ELDW approx 50% left My mini mac Mis plus on a beauty blender to apply my foundation 2 concealers, Cargo one base as its small and my ELDW liquid concealer as only 30% remaining Avon Brow Pencil Revlon Black Pencil Liner and Lancome Artliner in Black  As for next year....   1. Lip product no buy....my lip draw is well rounded and I don't think I "need" any more products. I am hoping with a year of no buys I can reduce this draw a little bit! 2. Foundation no buy until April. I currently have too many and although I will never just have one, I could cope with a few less, therefore going to spend the first quarter using up my least favourite and not replacing them! 3. Face powder, I think I may have found my holy grail so would like to use up the other stuff.  Eyeshadows and Blushers.....umm I think I may restrict my purchases and have another sale to pass some bits on and then try to keep purchases to must haves only! Its hard with colour products as there is always something new! I may try to be a bit more formula picky and see how that helps!  Has anyone else got any plans?


----------



## matchachoco (Nov 11, 2013)

Sounds like a good plan, charlotte366! Good luck using up those products, and keeping your goals for next year!  A year lip no buy sounds so tough, but it's a great idea. I may copy you on that one! I need to take a year off of MSFs and Pearlmattes, too. I accumulated too many this year!   By the end of this year, I want to have finished 2 more lipglasses, 3 lipsticks, and at least 1 MSF.  I did finish a Cover Girl mascara and a tub of Lemony Flutter last week!


----------



## ma146rina (Nov 11, 2013)

I really need that ''no buy lip stuff'' resolution....I would like to try it from January till June at least,but it sounds sooo tough,i really don't know if i can make it


----------



## liba (Nov 11, 2013)

ma146rina said:


> I really need that ''no buy lip stuff'' resolution....I would like to try it from January till June at least,but it sounds sooo tough,i really don't know if i can make it


  Yeah that's a tricky one. It was quite easy for me to resist lip glosses this year, since I just wasn't in a really shiny lip mood, but lipsticks are hard to hold back on when they're great, and this year MAC brought it hard with all those gorgeous All About Orange colors, which are all so flattering on me, the Nudes & Metallics and the retro mattes, not to mention all the great everyday colors from Apres Chic.

  I think I will be able to hold off on casual, daytime lipstick colors - I'm well situated on those for now. I've already seen the Magnetic Nudes lip shades in paper swatches and I find them pretty much all quite resistible. Same goes for the Huggable lip colors - I'm excited for that formula, but there aren't that many colors that really knock me out. I'm still going to buy MAC's dramatic and unusual colors, though - I really can't resist that sort of thing, hehe.


----------



## matchachoco (Nov 12, 2013)

liba said:


> Yeah that's a tricky one. It was quite easy for me to resist lip glosses this year, since I just wasn't in a really shiny lip mood, but lipsticks are hard to hold back on when they're great, and this year MAC brought it hard with all those gorgeous All About Orange colors, which are all so flattering on me, the Nudes & Metallics and the retro mattes, not to mention all the great everyday colors from Apres Chic.  I think I will be able to hold off on casual, daytime lipstick colors - I'm well situated on those for now. I've already seen the Magnetic Nudes lip shades in paper swatches and I find them pretty much all quite resistible. Same goes for the Huggable lip colors - I'm excited for that formula, but there aren't that many colors that really knock me out. I'm still going to buy MAC's dramatic and unusual colors, though - I really can't resist that sort of thing, hehe.


  I feel the same way! I'm not even tempted by Huggable or Magnetic Nudes but I can't resist the bold, special lipsticks. I bought every single color from All About Orange... Now, the only MAC product I want for the rest of this year is the Punk Couture grape purple lipstick.   I'm down to 15 lip glosses but I really have no business owning more than 5. Only added 3 this year but that was 3 too many.  On the bright side, I just finished Viva Glam VI! I'm going to work on Star Nova lustreglass now. I have 10 B2M items and I'd love to get to 12 before the end of the year!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 12, 2013)

Ok, I'm in! I recently moved and got rid of *most* of my makeup, then stocked up from nearly scratch (Aside from some eyeshadow and lipstick) during VIB. I will concentrate on trying to use up the eyeshadow/lipstick from pre-VIB although that won't be easy with all my fun new stuff!


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ma146rina* 



I really need that ''no buy lip stuff'' resolution....I would like to try it from January till June at least,but it sounds sooo tough,i really don't know if i can make it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  I am taking a positive attitude to it, I have nudes, pinks, plums, fushias, reds, corals and oranges in satin and matte finishes and clear gloss....what else can I really need!  I should be able to make any colour combination with that lot.  I found that although I did buy a lot less this year Ioften still use the same colours, particularly in blush....I think I now know what suits and what I would wear for certain looks. I also am trying to think what I can have instead.... this year I didn't no buy but i booked a dream holiday and saved for that. The feelings and memories of that week away gave me more pleasure than any piece of make up in my collection has ever done.  I am finding increasingly that the make up is a short lived high, which made me wonder if I was addicted, I have since proved to myself that I am not, but that I need to try to shift my focus elsewhere.   A no buy will be a good way of funding another dream holiday, whilst ensure I actually use what I have....I am so guilty of buying something using it for a couple of weeks and then dropping it like a hot stone the following month when something new comes out!  This thread helps me focus on using items that are nearly finished and keeps me out of the new colour collection threads which are terrible for enabling me!  I will confess to falling off the rails slightly with Nars holiday collection though!


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *matchachoco* 




I feel the same way! I'm not even tempted by Huggable or Magnetic Nudes but I can't resist the bold, special lipsticks. I bought every single color from All About Orange... Now, the only MAC product I want for the rest of this year is the Punk Couture grape purple lipstick.

I'm down to 15 lip glosses but I really have no business owning more than 5. Only added 3 this year but that was 3 too many.

On the bright side, I just finished Viva Glam VI! I'm going to work on Star Nova lustreglass now. I have 10 B2M items and I'd love to get to 12 before the end of the year!


  I no what you mean on the gloss front, I rarely wear mine these days, so I strictly am not opening any new ones till I finish some of the old ones!  I found a mac lipstick from the adoring carmine holiday sets that I loved, around 30% left planning on focusing on that this winter too as its a good everyday staple winter colour!


----------



## liba (Nov 13, 2013)

ma146rina said:


> I really need that ''no buy lip stuff'' resolution....I would like to try it from January till June at least,but it sounds sooo tough,i really don't know if i can make it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I've often thought about how I could afford some fun trips for the cost of the makeup I buy. It's definitely true about the memories you keep forever. At this point in my life, I have more friends to share makeup with than to go on trips together with, by a long shot, so I may stick to makeup for now - I've traveled on my own enough to last me for a long while.


----------



## Glam Couture (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm trying to figure out what to start with. How long do you usually keep your shadow for?


----------



## Glam Couture (Nov 14, 2013)

I was able to use Napoleon lip gloss in a year! A definite keeper


----------



## matchachoco (Nov 14, 2013)

liba said:


> I bought 8 glosses this year, but they all were way above average:  Mall Madness and Feelin' So Good from Archie's Girls (Feelin' So Good is the best vampy lipglass I own - goes on so smoothly and Mall Madness is a pinker version of one of my all-time favorites, Flaunting It, so plenty of use on that one)  Rhythm and Underdressed from Temperature Rising (that sparkle finish is my favorite lipglass finish and MAC hasn't done any good ones like these for a couple of years. I'm wearing Underdressed right now!)  Lust for Life, Utterly Tart and Liqueur from Indulge (LoL and UT have a great texture you can blot down or wear full gloss and Liqueur replaces one of my old favorites I'm running out of, Spree.)  Private Party csg from Divine Night (it's almost like another one of my all-time favorite glosses, Looks Like Sin).   I just about never BU glosses, so I'm usually well through my favorite colors by the time a new, similar one comes out! I'm actually ready to wear gloss more often now, since this past year or two was so much all about the matte lip. Time for a change!


 Those are some spectacular glosses. I picked up Rhythm too and wore it a few times this summer - it's gorgeous! And it's definitely time for a change!   





Glam Couture said:


> I'm trying to figure out what to start with. How long do you usually keep your shadow for?


 Years and years! I keep my brushes pretty clean so they hold up well.   





charlotte366 said:


> I no what you mean on the gloss front, I rarely wear mine these days, so I strictly am not opening any new ones till I finish some of the old ones!  I found a mac lipstick from the adoring carmine holiday sets that I loved, around 30% left planning on focusing on that this winter too as its a good everyday staple winter colour!


 That's smart! It's so hard to resist tearing into new stuff right away but I need to remember not to open my goodies till there's room.   Oh, and 30% sounds totally doable!!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 20, 2013)

I have gathered the crew for operation 'use it all up'.

  I have been slowly switching over from drug store brands. I have also been changing over from a lipstick/masacara and maybe eyeshadow routine to a more invovled routine. I also moved four times this year.

  Therefore all fo my mascara/foundation is new. All of my blushes are new with the exception of the hello kitty palette which I am in no hurry to use up.

  Digging to the previuosly  well loved sections of the makeup I still I have I found:

  4 Revlon Illuminance creme eyeshadow palettes. Each with 4 colours, and lots of pan hit in 2 colours.
    Now that I am expanding my makeup use a bit, I will get more use out of the other colours as well.

  1 Revlon mousse shadow in a nice everyday brown.
  1 Greenish gold marcelle
  1 Sultry Silver Smoke palette by L'oreal.
  Edit: 'Plum Seduction' eyeshadow trio from Clinqiue. One colour almost gone, and I just hit pan on another.


  Revlon top coat- Almost finished this one now, it may have one more use.

  3 Benefit lip glosses in the clear containers. Some with the wand, some with the brush.
  Mary Kay Beach Bronze lip gloss.
  Lux 'Muse' lipgloss
  Revlon 'midnight swirl' lip gloss.
  Red earth lip gloss
  2  non-colour lip gloss
  Kiehl's tinted lip balm

  Clinique 'Heather moon' lipstick- half used already.
  Revlon 'heather frost' lipstick (sensing a pattern here)
  Avon Sheer pink lipstick
  L'oreal Beige

  Assorted moisturizer/cleaners

  These are not my fun new colours, but they should be used while they are still nice. I am making it a challenge to see how far I can get before the new year.


----------



## matchachoco (Nov 23, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> I have gathered the crew for operation 'use it all up'.  I have been slowly switching over from drug store brands. I have also been changing over from a lipstick/masacara and maybe eyeshadow routine to a more invovled routine. I also moved four times this year.  Therefore all fo my mascara/foundation is new. All of my blushes are new with the exception of the hello kitty palette which I am in no hurry to use up.  Digging to the previuosly  well loved sections of the makeup I still I have I found:  4 Revlon Illuminance creme eyeshadow palettes. Each with 4 colours, and lots of pan hit in 2 colours.   Now that I am expanding my makeup use a bit, I will get more use out of the other colours as well.  1 Revlon mousse shadow in a nice everyday brown. 1 Greenish gold marcelle 1 Sultry Silver Smoke palette by L'oreal. Edit: 'Plum Seduction' eyeshadow trio from Clinqiue. One colour almost gone, and I just hit pan on another.   Revlon top coat- Almost finished this one now, it may have one more use.  3 Benefit lip glosses in the clear containers. Some with the wand, some with the brush. Mary Kay Beach Bronze lip gloss. Lux 'Muse' lipgloss Revlon 'midnight swirl' lip gloss. Red earth lip gloss 2  non-colour lip gloss Kiehl's tinted lip balm  Clinique 'Heather moon' lipstick- half used already. Revlon 'heather frost' lipstick (sensing a pattern here) Avon Sheer pink lipstick L'oreal Beige  Assorted moisturizer/cleaners  These are not my fun new colours, but they should be used while they are still nice. I am making it a challenge to see how far I can get before the new year.


 Good luck! Sounds like you're well on your way with a lot of that stuff. Creme shadows are tough! Mine always seem to go bad before I finish them.


----------



## IHughes (Nov 23, 2013)

Well, I'm afraid I have decided to control my spending. I have started buying makeup very recently so I'm not even close to half way on any product (except skincare and cleaning) so I have decided to TRY not to buy anymore lipsticks until I start to finish a few I already have. It will be difficult because there are many formulas I don't like (I have the problem of the lipstick bunching up badly along where my lips close and on lines). There are colours I enjoy but this happens so badly it makes it hard to wear them! This has made me be on the permanent search for the perfect formula, so I've accumulated quite a few lipsticks! So I'm going to try and finish: - YSL bronzer (my only bronzer at the moment) - Dior Hydralife Bb cream (oxidises badly on me) - Chatterbox and Ravishing (the two worst lipsticks on my lips)


----------



## liba (Nov 26, 2013)

IHughes said:


> - Chatterbox and Ravishing (the two worst lipsticks on my lips)


  If your lipstick is bunching up, formula after formula, you are probably applying too much. Try patting it on very lightly, rather than sweeping the tube back and forth, then let it sit for a moment and then add more to the areas you want to enhance. Also, it helps to remember to apply the lipstick well under the underside of the top lip - this way, when the lips press together, lipstick is meeting lipstick, upper and lower. Don't worry, you won't be eating your lipstick if you put it a little deeper into the lip!


----------



## IHughes (Nov 27, 2013)

liba said:


> If your lipstick is bunching up, formula after formula, you are probably applying too much. Try patting it on very lightly, rather than sweeping the tube back and forth, then let it sit for a moment and then add more to the areas you want to enhance. Also, it helps to remember to apply the lipstick well under the underside of the top lip - this way, when the lips press together, lipstick is meeting lipstick, upper and lower. Don't worry, you won't be eating your lipstick if you put it a little deeper into the lip!


  Thanks for the advice, I'll have to try some of your suggestions!! It doesn't happen with all formulas, it's the creamier ones like Creemesheen and some of the Amplified Cremes (it happens really badly with Chatterbox but not at all with Girl About Town). It's very annoying as it happens whichever way I apply the lipstick, even if I apply it with a brush. I'm an English teacher and I speak a lot so it just bunches all up and it's really horrid.  My worst two lipsticks are Chatterbox and Ravishing and I can't wait to finish them (long long way to go, lol) The worst is that I never knoe if a lipstick will do that when I buy it. Some are worse than others: for example Chatterbox is terrible and Gorl about town is ok and they're both Amplified Cremes.  I'll try putting more lipstick further in on my top lip although I'm not sure it'll stay as it's the juicy hydrated part of the inner lip.  Thanks ever so much for helping! Sometimes I even feel like giving up altogether on lipstick


----------



## Bcteagirl (Dec 1, 2013)

I am remembering now when I attempted to use things up before I started moving in April, using up makeup is easier said than done! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I did manage to get a few small related items used up, so at least I have something to show for my efforts lol.

  Clinique super rescue from a beauty bonus. I love this so much I bought one during VIB.
  Top coat- Now I can switch to Seche Vite full time.
  Body lotion, and a shower gel pod.

  Not much, but it is a start.


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Bcteagirl* 



I am remembering now when I attempted to use things up before I started moving in April, using up makeup is easier said than done! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I did manage to get a few small related items used up, so at least I have something to show for my efforts lol.

  Clinique super rescue from a beauty bonus. I love this so much I bought one during VIB.
  Top coat- Now I can switch to Seche Vite full time.
  Body lotion, and a shower gel pod.

  Not much, but it is a start.







  Every little helps!  I am trying to be really good, had a little spending binge recently and then I did an inventory and got a little bit of a shock. Going on a complete no buy for the 1st 6 months next year of everything, make up, skincare, haircare, nailcare and bodycare.  I can only repurchase once all the other items which do the same job are finished.  Recently finished another eye primer and a mascara, there are a couple of lipsticks that are close to being finished too, planning on concentrating on them early next year. I also want to reduce my foundations right down as I worry about liquid products going off.   I may even do some more specktra sales or ebay sales to reduce the volume down!  On the plus side, the inventory is making it easier to resist as it brought the truth home


----------



## Bcteagirl (Dec 2, 2013)

I hear you. Aside from Naked3 which will be a must, I am trying to go on a use up 2 buy one next year.


----------



## IHughes (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm on a no lipstick buy and items that I have plenty of, but I've overspent on skincare because of the multiple gift with purchase deals going on at christmas.
  At least I don't feel too bad as they are skincare items I didn't have, and they will be put to good use. I'm going to concentrate on finishing some lipsticks because my collection is ridiculous for the short amount of time I've been into makeup!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 7, 2013)

Just hit pan today on my second TPC blush, finished a tube of mascara x today as well (i backed this puppy up like nobody's business when i found out it was being DCd), just finished a MCLP a well, almost done with a P&P loose, about to finish off 3 pots of TTs, and just finished a pack of wipes (not that big of a deal, but it's another empty, so it counts!). Oh, and my CDN is about gone too. It's the only lipstick I've ever gone thru, and I've gone thru multiple tubes of that bad boy!  Everything seems to run out at the same time!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Dec 9, 2013)

Wow, thats great! You will have fun shopping at the boxing day sales


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 9, 2013)

This is a great idea especially because I'm planning to get a bunch of the LE lipsticks coming out this month! I have to set aside some products when I get home so that I can use them up! Since I've had Rebel and Candy Yum Yum the longest and they are the most used up already I think they'll be on the top of my list!


----------



## bluelitzer (Dec 14, 2013)

I've hit pan on Patina yesterday.
  Ricepaper I'm down to 3/4.
  Naked Lunch is 1/2 gone.
  Brule is hanging in ther with just a thin ring of product around the side of the pan I can't reach anymore.
  Espresso and Coquette have huge dips, since I use them everyday for my eyebrows (combined).
  Painterly Paint Pot is also 1/3 gone.

  I need to use my Woodwinked more, I want to hit pan on it next!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 14, 2013)

Finished one of the three almost empty TTs!


----------



## matchachoco (Dec 18, 2013)

Nice work, everyone!  I'm down to about a 1 cm of Courting Lilac lipstick and Star Nova Lustreglass, and there's only a little bump left in my Light Medium/Natural & Shimmer MSF.   I also finished a Vanilla Bean Noel lotion from last Christmas, so I feel pretty good about that.


----------



## IHughes (Dec 18, 2013)

matchachoco said:


> Nice work, everyone!  I'm down to about a 1 cm of Courting Lilac lipstick and Star Nova Lustreglass, and there's only a little bump left in my Light Medium/Natural & Shimmer MSF.   I also finished a Vanilla Bean Noel lotion from last Christmas, so I feel pretty good about that.


  Wow I'm yet to finish a makeup product!! I'm looking forward to hitting pan on anything!!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Dec 19, 2013)

Haute Altitude is currently being used up by me although I just got it last January.


----------



## Deneb (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm about to finish my Deelight CSG, Painterly and Bare study paintpots !!!
  My next goals are:
  - Brulé, I seriously hit pan on this one
  - Zoom Lash mascara, I hate it but I also hate throwing items.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Dec 19, 2013)

Great job ladies! Visiting family for the holidays, and I have a few mostly used up items I left behind to use next time I visited that I am hoping I can use up fairly easily, including my second dazzleglass.


----------



## singer82 (Jan 2, 2014)

Mine are all lippies, they are my weakness. Figured I'd start wih these cause they are all everyday colors. Im sick right now though. So I havent been wearing any lippies lately.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 L-R: Marquise D, Whirls and Twirls, Lush Amber, Frou, Venus (have a bu though), Felicienne  Loving this thread!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 2, 2014)

singer82 said:


> Mine are all lippies, they are my weakness. Figured I'd start wih these cause they are all everyday colors. Im sick right now though. So I havent been wearing any lippies lately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'd be wearing to make myself feel better :lol:


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 2, 2014)

I finished two items this week - Mineralize Concealer and the final bit that was left in my blot powder. I have three glosses with tiny amounts left, but two are spring colours and I probably won't finish those until I start to transition seasons.

  I actually finish products all the time; I easily BTM four times a year. I've finished a lot fairly recently, so I don't know what else I'm likely to get through in the immediate future. I only have a bit left of Oh, Oh, Oh and my first Glamourdaze; they'll probably both be done by the end of the winter. One of my liners is down to the final dregs, so another few sharpenings will be the end of it. Hm...I'm going to say five more empties by the end of April since I just replaced two staples.


----------



## singer82 (Jan 2, 2014)

Heck yeah girl usually I would. But unfortunately my lips are just not in very good condition right now. And I'm blowing my nose constantly, so it all comes off LOL  





erine1881 said:


> I'd be wearing to make myself feel better :lol:


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 2, 2014)

singer82 said:


> Heck yeah girl usually I would. But unfortunately my lips are just not in very good condition right now. And I'm blowing my nose constantly, so it all comes off LOL


  Ah yes, the dreaded nose blow!    I guess that's a plus to me not being able to blow my nose lol


----------



## Elba (Jan 3, 2014)

Yay! I actually finished _two_ items today! That never happens! Ok, the lipgloss was a mini size (gwp), but it held a ton of product, used it for ages!


----------



## IHughes (Jan 3, 2014)

Elba said:


> Yay! I actually finished _two_ items today! That never happens! Ok, the lipgloss was a mini size (gwp), but it held a ton of product, used it for ages!


  YAY Well done!! I've yet to have ever finished a product, I'll be so happy when I finish something!!


----------



## emzy (Jan 4, 2014)

Finishing up Prep and Prime BB and Painterly


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 4, 2014)

Does anyone else feel sad using up LE packaging? I have a Hello Kitty blush and it's almost done...I know it needs to go...but I keep stalling because the packaging is so darn cute!  Same w/VV. I kind of loved that packaging...so I don't use the products as often to avoid using it up. I don't think it's the same to keep empty packaging either...I mean what the heck would I do w/an empty blush container? Lol. 

  I must be crazy to love packaging this much...


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 4, 2014)

You know when you've used your mac lipstick down flat but there's still a bit of product left?
I scraped it out, put it in a empty pot, heated it up for about 10 secs, stirred, then repeated twice.
When it cools you have a lovely pot of lipstick/cream blush!
I did this with Viva Glam Nicki 1 as the colour was awful on me.
I was keeping it to use as a blush but I have plenty already, so I gave the pot to my teenage sis and she was made up with it!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 4, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Does anyone else feel sad using up LE packaging? I have a Hello Kitty blush and it's almost done...I know it needs to go...but I keep stalling because the packaging is so darn cute!  Same w/VV. I kind of loved that packaging...so I don't use the products as often to avoid using it up. I don't think it's the same to keep empty packaging either...I mean what the heck would I do w/an empty blush container? Lol.   I must be crazy to love packaging this much...


  I depot everything and b2m it. It's just another empty packaging that helps get me a freebie!


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 4, 2014)

Just curious what do most of you do with products you we're happy with and are slightly used like swatched or tried 5 times and under?


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 4, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Just curious what do most of you do with products you we're happy with and are slightly used like swatched or tried 5 times and under?


  Do you mean *weren't* happy with? I sell em in the CB if they're able to sanitized.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 4, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Do you mean *weren't* happy with? I sell em in the CB if they're able to sanitized.


  Yes! That's what I meant . Yeah I have some  lipsticks and such I didn't like, perhaps I'll try CB when I have access to it, thanks!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 4, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Yes! That's what I meant . Yeah I have some  lipsticks and such I didn't like, perhaps I'll try CB when I have access to it, thanks!


  You're almost there! :wink:


----------



## Eye_ronic (Jan 4, 2014)

I think this will encourage me to get more use of products instead of just letting them sit around. I have become very lazy with makeup but I still have a tendency to spending big bucks on stuff I hardly wear.I want to get more usage out of my lipsticks because I have soooo many. I go through mac makeup wipes, fix + spray, and the eye makeup remover pretty fast. As far as lipsticks, eyeshadows, blushes, foundation, etc…. I hardly ever finish!!!


----------



## Trigger (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm in things I must finish are : Mac ruby woo Mac prr Mac msf natural in dark Mac cranberry  Chanel foundation  Mac velvet teddy.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm currently using up:
  Haute Altitude, Syrup, and Fanfare.
  Syrup is one of my favourites, so I'll most likely repurchase it or B2M for it next time. Haute Altitude is great, too, but it was limited edition. And Fanfare is okay, not great but okay.


----------



## singer82 (Jan 6, 2014)

Was going through my stash and realized I finished a fluidline, yay! Ive got a few others that are almost gone too. But are all crumbly and hard. I tried mixing in eye drops and it was just a gooey mess. Should I just scoop out the rest and retire them? And use them for b2m?


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 6, 2014)

singer82 said:


> Was going through my stash and realized I finished a fluidline, yay! Ive got a few others that are almost gone too. But are all crumbly and hard. I tried mixing in eye drops and it was just a gooey mess. Should I just scoop out the rest and retire them? And use them for b2m?


I scooped out a couple of mine a while ago but it feels like such a waste


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 6, 2014)

singer82 said:


> Was going through my stash and realized I finished a fluidline, yay! Ive got a few others that are almost gone too. But are all crumbly and hard. I tried mixing in eye drops and it was just a gooey mess. Should I just scoop out the rest and retire them? And use them for b2m?


  Adding eyedrops is just asking for a bacterial infestation. Add em to the b2m pile. Things don't have to be empty to b2m em.


----------



## bluelitzer (Jan 6, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Adding eyedrops is just asking for a bacterial infestation. Add em to the b2m pile. Things don't have to be empty to b2m em.


  Someone from YT recommends mixing medium to revive dry, dead fluidlines. Will it go the same infectious route as the eyedrops?


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 6, 2014)

bluelitzer said:


> Someone from YT recommends mixing medium to revive dry, dead fluidlines. Will it go the same infectious route as the eyedrops?


  :nods:  You can always try adding some to a small bit of it, but you NEVER want to add it to the entire container. But if you properly store/use your jar, it'll stay fresh the entire length of the jar, so no need to worry anyway. Same applies to a paintpot.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 8, 2014)

Im ALMOST done Rebel from MAC and maybe a few other things, it'll be nice to finish some stuff instead of a constant piling up


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 8, 2014)

Used up another MSFN and tendertone!


----------



## singer82 (Jan 8, 2014)

I hit pan on the mega metal Prance! This will be my first time finishing a shadow, let alone the bigger sized ones hehe


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 9, 2014)

I finished Haute Altitude the other day. One of my favourite lipsticks but I don't really mind. I've got enough similar colours.


----------



## bluelitzer (Jan 9, 2014)

Indian Ink is so pigmented I don't see myself going through it in a lifetime.
  Maybe I should dye my hair in a punk couture lipstick color and start using Indian Ink eyeshadow as a brow filler just so I could dent it.


----------



## Rebellefleur (Jan 9, 2014)

I just mostly wanna finish lip products this year since I have wayyy too many
  (why do they have to be so pretty!?)
  - Of royalty lipstick
  - Colour Crafted lipstick
  - The Faerie Glen lipstick
  - lovelorn lipstick
  - Baby Sparks Dazzleglass
  - Possum nose pink lipglass
  - Nice Kitty Lipglass
  - Mimmy Lipglass
  - Posh Life Monogram lipglass
  - Nymphette Lipglass

  ^^ most of the lipglasses I listed are about half done so hopefully I can finish them this year.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Jan 12, 2014)

My main makeup goal this year is to try to finish as many lipglosses as possible. So far I've done two: - MAC Deelight CSG - BUXOM Dolly (0.07 oz mini)  I'm working on these three right now/next: - MAC Call Me Gorgeous CSG - MAC Indigo Pink l/g - MAC D'Nouveau l/g  I also have a question for you all. When you get down to the plastic of a lipstick, do you scoop out the product in the bottom of the tube or just let it be? I don't like using lip brushes, but I also feel like I'm wasting so much product by not using everything.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 13, 2014)

LavenderPearl said:


> My main makeup goal this year is to try to finish as many lipglosses as possible. So far I've done two: - MAC Deelight CSG - BUXOM Dolly (0.07 oz mini)  I'm working on these three right now/next: - MAC Call Me Gorgeous CSG - MAC Indigo Pink l/g - MAC D'Nouveau l/g  I also have a question for you all. When you get down to the plastic of a lipstick, do you scoop out the product in the bottom of the tube or just let it be? I don't like using lip brushes, but I also feel like I'm wasting so much product by not using everything.


  If you don't like using a lip brush you could always scoop it out and depot it in a plastic screw pot. If it's not a shade youd dab on as a cream blush you could give the pot to a teen relative like I did?


----------



## matchachoco (Jan 13, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Does anyone else feel sad using up LE packaging? I have a Hello Kitty blush and it's almost done...I know it needs to go...but I keep stalling because the packaging is so darn cute!  Same w/VV. I kind of loved that packaging...so I don't use the products as often to avoid using it up. I don't think it's the same to keep empty packaging either...I mean what the heck would I do w/an empty blush container? Lol.   I must be crazy to love packaging this much...


 I am the same way for sure with the Hello Kitty stuff! My Fast Friends l/g needs to GO but I love the container... It's hard to convince myself, but it's better to B2M it than to have it sit in a box being cute while no one is looking...  You could switch the blush out of a normal container into the Kitty one. I've only done that with MSFs and I think it's a bit more complicated for blushes, but there are tutorials on YouTube.  





LavenderPearl said:


> I also have a question for you all. When you get down to the plastic of a lipstick, do you scoop out the product in the bottom of the tube or just let it be? I don't like using lip brushes, but I also feel like I'm wasting so much product by not using everything.


 For me it depends how much I like it. If I am just trying to burn through a color that I don't love, I won't bother, but if it's a favorite, I grab a brush and use every little bit!  I finally finished my ancient Mineralize Skinfinish Light Medium/Natural & Shimmer! It was one of the first MAC products I bought. Also finished Star Nova Lustreglass, and I'm down to just a nub of Courting Lilac l/s.  Nice work, everyone! 2014 is looking great so far in terms of finishing products!


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 13, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Does anyone else feel sad using up LE packaging? I have a Hello Kitty blush and it's almost done...I know it needs to go...but I keep stalling because the packaging is so darn cute!  Same w/VV. I kind of loved that packaging...so I don't use the products as often to avoid using it up. I don't think it's the same to keep empty packaging either...I mean what the heck would I do w/an empty blush container? Lol.
> 
> I must be crazy to love packaging this much...


  You can keep the packaging and replace the contents - just pop the blush pan out of the packaging you like and swap it for a blush in regular packaging. Then you can just BTM the black packaging and keep the one you like.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 13, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> You can keep the packaging and replace the contents - just pop the blush pan out of the packaging you like and swap it for a blush in regular packaging. Then you can just BTM the black packaging and keep the one you like.


 I think that's a great idea


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 13, 2014)

I really should join this thread! For some reason I hate finishing products. If they're perm products it's OK, but I have a hard time using up LE items.
  So I will start small: High Tea l/s. My 1st MAC lippie, but it's still in great condition. I hated it for the longest time, but now I like it and I think I'll repurchase when it's done.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm also terrible at finishing products.. so I'll be jumping in this year too!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  1. MAC Flatter Me - Bought both PMs from this collection but I think one is enough to keep for nostalgic purposes and I liked the other one slightly more. Will enjoy using it up though! 2. MAC Summer Sweetheart - I'm sketchy with keeping lip glosses too long and this one has to go within the next 6 months. 3. MAC Painterly - Almost hit pan on this, will repurchase. 4. MAC Dazzlelight - Have 2 other highlight shades I like more. Would like to finish up 5 MAC eyeshadows so I only have what fits in my 15 palette and 2 quads. 5. MAC Plumful - Have 3 other Lustres in plum shades and this is the oldest.. *shakes head at self* 6. MUFE 19L - Getting old, will probably repurchase.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 14, 2014)

Okay so I set up a plan..well a small one, not sure how long I'll keep it going or it'll work.  I have so many lip products that I should use so I decided to throw a bunch in a make up bag to keep in my purse all the time. A few of these will be newer products (like baby lips) but most aren't, I want to finish stuff I've had the longest. I'm going to try to only use what I have in my make up bag, there's a variety of formulas and colours and when I finish something I can sub something else in. Hopefully this will help narrow down my stash.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 14, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I really should join this thread! For some reason I hate finishing products. If they're perm products it's OK, but I have a hard time using up LE items. So I will start small: High Tea l/s. My 1st MAC lippie, but it's still in great condition. I hated it for the longest time, but now I like it and I think I'll repurchase when it's done.


 Hey, you have to start somewhere!


----------



## Elba (Jan 14, 2014)

I recently finished a Plushglass in Ample Pink. Really liked it, but it had to go. Next thing I need to work on is my Slimshine Lippie in Scant. Love the color and the formula, but it's getting really old.


----------



## Rebellefleur (Jan 14, 2014)

OHH I Need to add my slimeshines to my list.
  I have 3, longstem rose - which is almost done, bare and intimidate.
  I need to start bringing them to work with me I feel like ill probably get a lot of use out of them at work.. the colors are wearable enough atleast.


----------



## liba (Jan 14, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> I have so many lip products that I should use so I decided to throw a bunch in a make up bag to keep in my purse all the time. A few of these will be newer products (like baby lips) but most aren't, I want to finish stuff I've had the longest. I'm going to try to only use what I have in my make up bag, there's a variety of formulas and colours and when I finish something I can sub something else in. Hopefully this will help narrow down my stash.


  This is a great plan!

  I do something sort of similar, where I keep one total look in a makeup bag for carrying around with me - lipstick, eye pencil, blush and maybe an eye shadow and gloss too. I swap it out every few days or so. Then I also keep a second larger bag, with a few total looks with products that can all be used together in a few different combos - maybe 3-4 lippies, a couple blushes, a skin finish or two, gel liner, pencils, a few shadows. I swap these out every couple weeks too and sometimes one combo will go in the carrying around bag. Lately I also keep a bag with everything from the most recent collection or two, since these past collections I've bought eye, lip and face products, so when I want a whole coordinated look, it's right there. I like taking a little down time to redo all the bags as the seasons change.

  The only thing is, this way, everything I own gets used, but nothing gets used so heavily I start to run out - not the ideal system if you're trying to really power through your stash. It's great if you want to make all those precious LEs last, though, hehe!

  Good luck on your use it up mission!!!!


----------



## Elba (Jan 15, 2014)

Rebellefleur said:


> OHH I Need to add my slimeshines to my list. I have 3, longstem rose - which is almost done, bare and intimidate. I need to start bringing them to work with me I feel like ill probably get a lot of use out of them at work.. the colors are wearable enough atleast.


  Yeah, they got discontiniued in 2010, I think? I have no idea how old mine really is, got it in a blogsale. But the smell and the texture are still nice. I also love this as an everyday color, and it's so moisturizing. Should be easy to finish... I'll be a little sad when it's gone.


----------



## Rebellefleur (Jan 15, 2014)

Elba said:


> Yeah, they got discontiniued in 2010, I think? I have no idea how old mine really is, got it in a blogsale. But the smell and the texture are still nice. I also love this as an everyday color, and it's so moisturizing. Should be easy to finish... I'll be a little sad when it's gone.


  I got mine last min at the mac store when I heard they were being discontinued.. the shelf life on them is awesome  mine still smell good as well, the only lippie that has gone bad on me is viva glam cyndi... it started getting this grey film on it.. it was gross. I sanitized it with alcohol but I dont think I would use it again.


----------



## NewChick10 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *liba* 



This is a great plan!
 
I do something sort of similar, where I keep one total look in a makeup bag for carrying around with me - lipstick, eye pencil, blush and maybe an eye shadow and gloss too. I swap it out every few days or so. Then I also keep a second larger bag, with a few total looks with products that can all be used together in a few different combos - maybe 3-4 lippies, a couple blushes, a skin finish or two, gel liner, pencils, a few shadows. I swap these out every couple weeks too and sometimes one combo will go in the carrying around bag. Lately I also keep a bag with everything from the most recent collection or two, since these past collections I've bought eye, lip and face products, so when I want a whole coordinated look, it's right there. I like taking a little down time to redo all the bags as the seasons change.
 
The only thing is, this way, everything I own gets used, but nothing gets used so heavily I start to run out - not the ideal system if you're trying to really power through your stash. It's great if you want to make all those precious LEs last, though, hehe!
 
Good luck on your use it up mission!!!!



  That system has worked for me.  I keep three of everything in my makeup bag.  Then I rotate out about every two weeks.  I noticed that the product in my items were going down much faster. I am not a big fan of gloss so that is a big mission for me to use them up.  I only want one gloss color for every basic color lipstick I have which would be a nude, purple, red, orange and pink.    How I make myself wear my lipsticks more is I do it by color range.  This past month for me has been operation nude and pink so I have been wearing mostly those colors.  Next I will switch to maybe reds. As far as how I use my blushes I try to put one in the bag every two weeks to give it some love then I take it out and put a new one in the bag.  So far I have gotten use out of four blushes that would have otherwise been sitting there crying for attention.  Once you start using your products up make a rule to not purchase more than what you will use up within at least 6 months.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 15, 2014)

Rebellefleur said:


> I got mine last min at the mac store when I heard they were being discontinued.. the shelf life on them is awesome  mine still smell good as well, the only lippie that has gone bad on me is viva glam cyndi... it started getting this grey film on it.. it was gross. I sanitized it with alcohol but I dont think I would use it again.


  I started calling that film "snow". It typically only happens on lustre lipsticks as well as eye kohls. It's completely normal and is fine to use after sanitizing. We've come to the conclusion that it has something to do with the fats in the product after being exposed to varying temperatures, much like chocolate. Many BNIB eye kohls that I've bought (and even ones that I sold to customers) had snow on it. It's not harmful. Just sanitize, wipe (or sharpen) and you're good to go!


----------



## Rebellefleur (Jan 15, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I started calling that film "snow". It typically only happens on lustre lipsticks as well as eye kohls. It's completely normal and is fine to use after sanitizing. We've come to the conclusion that it has something to do with the fats in the product after being exposed to varying temperatures, much like chocolate. Many BNIB eye kohls that I've bought (and even ones that I sold to customers) had snow on it. It's not harmful. Just sanitize, wipe (or sharpen) and you're good to go!


  Thanks for letting me know!! I saw a blogpost about it happening to someone else (also viva glam cyndi) and they were saying it was mold so .. that stopped me from using it ever again, I was actually gonna B2M it.. now I dont have to


----------



## calicandee (Jan 17, 2014)

Such a great idea! I am always giving away makeup that I know I will never use. I have soo much! Limited edition laura mercer, mac, and tarte palettes that I have only used a few times! I have multiple of everything and its overwhelming trying to choose a product each day. I want to minimize my collection and only have what need and will truly use up!


----------



## Lisianthus (Jan 17, 2014)

I joined this thread last year with a list of products to finish.  My goal was to finish more products than I purchased and I flat out FAILED!  I only finished 2 lipglasses before life got in the way and I fell off the wagon.

  To keep myself on track this year, I've made myself a spreadsheet to track my product use.  Every time I use one of the products I want to finish, I put an "x" next to its name. I think this'll also help me put products I've been neglecting into a more regular rotation.

  The 3 items I'm concentrating on finishing at the moment are my 
  MAC MSF - I've scraped out the remnants from the pan and crushed it up
  NARS Concealer Stick - twisted this up too far and don't want it to dry up
  NARS Dolce Vita Lipstick - 20% left


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 17, 2014)

Lisianthus said:


> I joined this thread last year with a list of products to finish.  My goal was to finish more products than I purchased and I flat out FAILED!  I only finished 2 lipglasses before life got in the way and I fell off the wagon.  To keep myself on track this year, I've made myself a spreadsheet to track my product use.  Every time I use one of the products I want to finish, I put an "x" next to its name. I think this'll also help me put products I've been neglecting into a more regular rotation.  The 3 items I'm concentrating on finishing at the moment are my  MAC MSF - I've scraped out the remnants from the pan and crushed it up NARS Concealer Stick - twisted this up too far and don't want it to dry up NARS Dolce Vita Lipstick - 20% left


 I'm recording how often I use things as well. Hopefully that helps us stay on track this year! It takes sooo long to use some things up I feel like I'm going to struggle with that.. The purging was easy-ish for me because most of it I didn't like but now I have to focus on cutting down by using things up.


----------



## NewChick10 (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Elba* 






I recently finished a Plushglass in Ample Pink. Really liked it, but it had to go. Next thing I need to work on is my Slimshine Lippie in Scant. Love the color and the formula, but it's getting really old.


  Don't forget to put that item in your back to mac bin.  I already have about 7 items sitting in my bin waiting for me to back to Mac.  Nothing moves me right now at the Mac store so I sit and wait for that day to come.


----------



## matchachoco (Jan 21, 2014)

Just finished Courting Lilac lipstick, which makes another 6 empties. Luckily, a friend of mine wants a MAC nude pink lipstick so I am going to use the B2M for her. I have no business getting more lipsticks for myself right now!  So I'm focusing on Fast Friends lipglass and Ravishing lipstick right now. Ravishing is such a pain, though! To get it to apply evenly, I end up making the color way too intense for work, but wearing colors at work is the only way I can finish them.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 21, 2014)

matchachoco said:


> Just finished Courting Lilac lipstick, which makes another 6 empties. Luckily, a friend of mine wants a MAC nude pink lipstick so I am going to use the B2M for her. I have no business getting more lipsticks for myself right now!  So I'm focusing on Fast Friends lipglass and Ravishing lipstick right now. Ravishing is such a pain, though! To get it to apply evenly, I end up making the color way too intense for work, but wearing colors at work is the only way I can finish them.


Way to go on finishing a lipstick and that's nice of you to b2m for your friend! Great way to control your stash and do something nice


----------



## Elba (Jan 21, 2014)

NewChick10 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Elba*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yeah, totally forgot about that. I just tossed it. Stupid me. Well, I'll just have to concentrate on finishing more stuff...


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 21, 2014)

This is such a great idea! I definitely have too many things going unused (especially pigment wise) and should really crack down on myself and use more of what I have.


----------



## matchachoco (Jan 21, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Way to go on finishing a lipstick and that's nice of you to b2m for your friend! Great way to control your stash and do something nice


 Thanks! It feels like she's doing me a favor.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 25, 2014)

How's everyone doing on the "use it up" front?

  I've been mostly using the items I picked every day except for special occasions like interviews or to switch it up once in a while. So far I've used Flatter Me 10 times this month..and Painterly 13 - hit the pan finally! I'm going to use the next week or so as a challenge to use those products as many times as I can and then do a January update at the end of the month.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 25, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> How's everyone doing on the "use it up" front?  I've been mostly using the items I picked every day except for special occasions like interviews or to switch it up once in a while. So far I've used Flatter Me 10 times this month..and Painterly 13 - hit the pan finally! I'm going to use the next week or so as a challenge to use those products as many times as I can and then do a January update at the end of the month.


  Hitting pan, woo!   I've not managed to use up any makeup yet, but now I've seen the new collections I really want to focus on getting some more mac empties!  So the mac items that havent much left in im hoping to have finished: Nude rose lipstick Lightful spf35 moisture lotion Careblends lavender & sweet orange oil. I have single back ups for each anyway. I think it's realistic that I can get these finished by march


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 25, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I think it's realistic that I can get these finished by march


That sounds like a solid goal.  I have 5 MAC empties right now and I'm about to finish my MSFN so I'll be able to get a lippie soon! Makeup takes so long to use up.. If only it was half the size and half the price.


----------



## matchachoco (Jan 25, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> How's everyone doing on the "use it up" front?  I've been mostly using the items I picked every day except for special occasions like interviews or to switch it up once in a while. So far I've used Flatter Me 10 times this month..and Painterly 13 - hit the pan finally! I'm going to use the next week or so as a challenge to use those products as many times as I can and then do a January update at the end of the month.





kerry-jane88 said:


> Hitting pan, woo!   I've not managed to use up any makeup yet, but now I've seen the new collections I really want to focus on getting some more mac empties!  So the mac items that havent much left in im hoping to have finished: Nude rose lipstick Lightful spf35 moisture lotion Careblends lavender & sweet orange oil. I have single back ups for each anyway. I think it's realistic that I can get these finished by march


 Nice progress! All those new collections are definitely good motivation to get moving! I have yet to hit pan on a MAC eyeshadow.   Here's what I'm working on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ravishing is such a pain...but it's coming along. And then Fast Friends, a barely there kind of gloss. One of my first MAC purchases, before I knew what I was doing.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 25, 2014)

matchachoco said:


> Ravishing is such a pain...but it's coming along. And then Fast Friends, a barely there kind of gloss. One of my first MAC purchases, before I knew what I was doing.


  Yay! Both of those are looking pretty good! Keep it up.  I haven't hit pan on an eyeshadow either! I need to get on that.. been working mostly on Dazzlelight this month - it has a noticeable dip but probably nowhere near pan.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 27, 2014)

A cautionary tale!  I'd decided to use up the last bit of my mac careblend sweet orange and lavender oil. I used to use a tiny bit with my moisturiser in the morn, or a bigger amount at night. Id stopped using it as much because I'd got decleor oils. So I put it on at night. When I woke I had a few whiteheads around my mouth. No big deal, I have acne and that usually happens when I apply a tad too much oil/cream. So the next night I just applied the oil on my forehead and across my nose and cheeks. Uh oh! In the morn my lower face was COVERED in tiny tiny whiteheads! After exfoliating they turned into painful tiny wounds, like I'd been in an ice storm! Even today my skin is very painful and will take a little while to rebalance   So even though we want to use our stuff up, don't forget your common sense like I did and use an oil you've had open since summer 2011 without caution! :/ if you've not used something in a long time, patch test! B2m that bottle goes!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *kerry-jane88* 



A cautionary tale!

I'd decided to use up the last bit of my mac careblend sweet orange and lavender oil.
I used to use a tiny bit with my moisturiser in the morn, or a bigger amount at night.
Id stopped using it as much because I'd got decleor oils.
So I put it on at night. When I woke I had a few whiteheads around my mouth. No big deal, I have acne and that usually happens when I apply a tad too much oil/cream. So the next night I just applied the oil on my forehead and across my nose and cheeks. Uh oh!
In the morn my lower face was COVERED in tiny tiny whiteheads! After exfoliating they turned into painful tiny wounds, like I'd been in an ice storm! Even today my skin is very painful and will take a little while to rebalance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So even though we want to use our stuff up, don't forget your common sense like I did and use an oil you've had open since summer 2011 without caution! :/ if you've not used something in a long time, patch test! B2m that bottle goes!


  OUCH!!! I hope if calms down soon!!  I know what you mean by commen sense, I found my mini sized strobe cream the other day 50% left so decided to focus on trying to finish it up by using it as a primer under my double wear foundation which I am also trying to finish, the double wear can be a bit mask like, the strobe cream as a primer stops it being too matte and I am applying with a beauty blender using fix+ to dampen to use that baby up too.  I was nervous that the strobe cream may be passed its best so I sniffed carefully, tested it out on my inner elbow and checked that back which said 24 months once opened. I would have had it for 24 months next month!  Luckily it has been fine, no reactions and it is helping me to finish off 2 other products!  I have been concentrating hard on using up stuff in January and I have had a lot of success, all the things that were pretty much done have been finished off and I am hoping to finish the foundation this week.   I have found it easier to focus if I put other stuff out of the way for example, I have nearly used a whole charcoal brown shadow on my brows but i was neglecting it in favour of my new anastacia powder. i put the anastacia away because I only have a tiny rim of powder to finish so hoping that it will be done by march so I can use my new one.  I will empty out my empties bag at the weekend and post a picture/update.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 27, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> So even though we want to use our stuff up, don't forget your common sense like I did and use an oil you've had open since summer 2011 without caution! :/ if you've not used something in a long time, patch test! B2m that bottle goes!


Oh no!! That's awful.. I hope your skin goes back to normal soon! I learned my lesson with lip glosses earlier.. even though they were only a year old I got a cold sore while using one - taking them B2M. Lipsticks I feel better about because I can sanitize them but I still would like to get into a routine of regularly finishing up products so they're not sitting there degrading.. Which means I have to start buying way less and eventually tossing some products that aren't completely used.. or growing 2 extra heads so I have more faces to apply makeup to!


----------



## User38 (Jan 27, 2014)

omg that's awful!  sorry to hear this..


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 29, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I finished two items this week - Mineralize Concealer and the final bit that was left in my blot powder. I have three glosses with tiny amounts left, but two are spring colours and I probably won't finish those until I start to transition seasons.
> 
> I actually finish products all the time; I easily BTM four times a year. I've finished a lot fairly recently, so I don't know what else I'm likely to get through in the immediate future. I only have a bit left of Oh, Oh, Oh and my first Glamourdaze; they'll probably both be done by the end of the winter. One of my liners is down to the final dregs, so another few sharpenings will be the end of it. Hm...I'm going to say five more empties by the end of April since I just replaced two staples.


  I finished my MAC Translucent Powder (it just had a rim around the outside and it didn't survive this morning's drop onto the bathroom floor) and finally finished my first Star Quality today. I have two other glosses that are about done (Meteoric, On the Scene) and I've been making an effort to wear those around the house in the evening instead of reapplying lipstick to get them gone. I like them all but they're all at 18+ months so I'd rather turn them over. I also finished my first fluidline (Dipdown) last week; I forgot how low I was on that. It was also a couple of years old and I wore it daily for a long time before I expanded my collection.


  With an empty wipes container and the two empties above, I've got yet another BTM. I'm about done a Tendertone (I wear them overnight) and a brush cleaner as well. With the two gloss (less than 1/5 left in each), I think I'll finish four more products by the end of March. Oh, Oh, Oh is just a nub, but I think it might survive a bit longer since I've been wearing the new Huggables a lot in this cold weather.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 30, 2014)

*January Update*

Empties/B2M



_Vichy Pureté Thermale_ 3-in-1 Calming Cleansing Solution - already on another bottle with a backup waiting
  MAC brush cleanser - not repurchasing, trying out baby shampoo instead
  Josie Maran Argan Oil - purchased another brand at half the price for twice the product and haven't noticed a difference..
  MAC Lingering - using a new one with a backup waiting
  MAC lipglass x2 - not empty, but worried they might be expired
  MAC Ronnie Red - not empty, but I have other reds I like more so I just don't wear it

Makeup Bag/Project Pan



  *number in brackets is how many times I used it in January

  These were my original items:
  MAC Flatter Me (11) - the end is nowhere in sight.. lol
  MAC Painterly (21) - HIT PAN.. FINALLY!
  MAC Dazzlelight (11)
  MUFE 19L (8)
  MAC Plumful (1) - I really need to work on using up lippies.. but I did wear all the ones I have at least once this month

  Added these to the bag so I could use it as an everyday makeup bag:
  MAC Patisserie (4)
  Kat Von D Light 44 (9) - can't see it in this photo, but the ridges for the rings are just starting to show!
  MAC MSFN (13) - PAN!
  + mascara, brow pencil and P+P highlighter


----------



## Lisianthus (Jan 31, 2014)

I love reading about everyone's progress.  It's so motivating!

  Here's my January update on the things I want to finish.

  MSF in Medium - Done!  Substituting in All the Glitters.  I've already hit pan and  I want to finish it just because I've never finished an eye shadow before.

  Used my Nars Concealer 18x and Dolce Vita 16x but they still look pretty much the same as they did at the beginning of the month.  Will be slow going with these 2 products.


----------



## matchachoco (Feb 1, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> *January Update*
> 
> Empties/B2M
> 
> ...


  Nice work on the empties! And I commend you on your ability to B2M products that are past their prime. This is so hard for me!

  I feel your pain on Flatter Me! I am sort of trying to use up Veronica's Blush and it is going nowhere!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 1, 2014)

matchachoco said:


> Nice work on the empties! And I commend you on your ability to B2M products that are past their prime. This is so hard for me!
> 
> I feel your pain on Flatter Me! I am sort of trying to use up Veronica's Blush and it is going nowhere!


  Yeah, it's so tough. After using it almost every day for 2 weeks I'm also kind of bored of it.. lol.

  In the low buy thread we were talking about how many applications are in each blush, tube of lipstick, etc.: http://www.brightestbulbinthebox.com/2013/07/how-many-applications-are-in-pan-of.html For blush it's like 300-500 applications! I'm going to start reapplying throughout the day to make things go faster.. lol. Definitely keeps me in check as far as not wanting to hoard too much though. I might still downsize a bit. I can't justify using anything but my favorites when things take that long to use up.


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 2, 2014)

Now looking at my empty bag for January!  I made a real effort to use some bits up and had a productive month, I somehow don't think they will all be like this!  Eucerin in 10% urea body lotion, I get through 1 a month keeping my eczema under control!  REN Moroccan rose Otto body wash 100ml  Elemental her biology cell plumping moisturiser 15ml  Emma hardie face balm 100ml a absolute staple!  50ml bottle of polish remover  Mac lip conditioner tube 15ml  Decleor hydra floral eye gel cream 15ml  Make up wise I have been both finishing up and taking out what might be past it's best,  I am b2m 3 super slick liquid liners from mac which have been well loved but I now think they may be past there best!   Finished a  Lancôme hypnose mascara sample Clinique bottom lash mascara Mac mini pigment in museum bronze Mac lipstick in creme cup Cargo mini cheek activator blush Too faced sample size shadow insurance Benefit that gal sample size Lancôme art liner Loreal super liner Guerlain rouge g in Beatrix - that's my last one, I love it but not replacing as working on slimming down the number of lip products I own Clinique high length mascara sample  On the whole happy to have finished so much particularly make up. I am currently concentrating on finishing up my double wear foundation which has about 1 week left, my mini strobe cream and mini fix plus. I am also working on my charcoal brown shadow which is showing lot if pan, may try to use it for eye looks as well as my eyebrows!


----------



## matchachoco (Feb 2, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Yeah, it's so tough. After using it almost every day for 2 weeks I'm also kind of bored of it.. lol.
> 
> In the low buy thread we were talking about how many applications are in each blush, tube of lipstick, etc.: http://www.brightestbulbinthebox.com/2013/07/how-many-applications-are-in-pan-of.html For blush it's like 300-500 applications! I'm going to start reapplying throughout the day to make things go faster.. lol. Definitely keeps me in check as far as not wanting to hoard too much though. I might still downsize a bit. I can't justify using anything but my favorites when things take that long to use up.
> 
> ...


  Wow, sounds like a really productive month!! Good luck in February!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *matchachoco* 

 
  If I'm really working on a gloss or a lipstick, I'll reapply several times a day, but it does get boring to wear the same colors all the time... Maybe I should start packing my face powders for work so I can reapply those, too.


  My new plan for Feb is to use every item of color products in each category, including lipstick, blush, eyeshadow, and liner. That will probably take me about two weeks. Then I'll go back to my project pan items for the last two weeks. If I find anything I really don't like, I'll give it a second or third chance with different looks but if it still doesn't work I'll get rid of it.


----------



## IHughes (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm trying to use lipgloss more often, like that I can finish some. I only have 3 though so I'm not too worried.  I've finished some cleansers so I'll be using up some samples before I buy more. I don't see myself finishing any makeup any time soon as they're all pretty recent!


----------



## Rebellefleur (Feb 4, 2014)

So far I havent finished anything.
  ive worn of royalty lipstick & Baby sparks dazzleglass as my everyday combo for work this month
  & on days when Ive gone neutral on the eyes I have worn my vivaglam cyndi & Possum nose pink lipglass - atleast 3 times this month.
  Ive used my slimshine in long stem rose a few times as well.. its almost done!
  Im still only about half done everything else though.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 4, 2014)

Officially used up a tendertone, cremewash, and a lush ocean salt.


----------



## liba (Feb 4, 2014)

So here I am, back to catch up. 

  Here's my situation: I've been going through my stash and due to some of the latest MAC collections, like the Huggables and Magnetic Nude and FoF, there are quite a few new products I've bought. They're colors I've already got, more or less, but they're all in formulas that are so much better than the old stuff, I really didn't mind updating at all.

  So now I've got older lipsticks and face powders mostly that I just don't care about. They all look nice on me, although they're mostly daytime casual colors that aren't showstoppers. 

  Should I just B2M a bunch of stuff even though it's half used, just because I don't care about it anymore? Or try to sell half used stuff in the CB? I dunno if anyone would want that stuff, even though there are some things people love, like Venus and Gem of Roses and Stereo Rose.

  I have plenty of storage room - it's just why keep the dead weight?

  What do you think, folks?


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 4, 2014)

liba said:


> So here I am, back to catch up.
> 
> Here's my situation: I've been going through my stash and due to some of the latest MAC collections, like the Huggables and Magnetic Nude and FoF, there are quite a few new products I've bought. They're colors I've already got, more or less, but they're all in formulas that are so much better than the old stuff, I really didn't mind updating at all.
> 
> ...


If you really don't care about them I say just B2M them and move on to the new stuff that you love! I feel like you might end up spending a lot of time and energy trying to get rid of the stuff without getting much in return.. IMO life's too short for that!


----------



## Rebellefleur (Feb 4, 2014)

oh that reminds me.. i finished a tendertone.. tread gently.. it took me 6 months i finished it mid january. I wish mac would repromote them.. I only have one left from shop mac cook mac  they are my fave lip balm for the summer months.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 4, 2014)

liba said:


> So here I am, back to catch up.   Here's my situation: I've been going through my stash and due to some of the latest MAC collections, like the Huggables and Magnetic Nude and FoF, there are quite a few new products I've bought. They're colors I've already got, more or less, but they're all in formulas that are so much better than the old stuff, I really didn't mind updating at all.  So now I've got older lipsticks and face powders mostly that I just don't care about. They all look nice on me, although they're mostly daytime casual colors that aren't showstoppers.   Should I just B2M a bunch of stuff even though it's half used, just because I don't care about it anymore? Or try to sell half used stuff in the CB? I dunno if anyone would want that stuff, even though there are some things people love, like Venus and Gem of Roses and Stereo Rose.  I have plenty of storage room - it's just why keep the dead weight?  What do you think, folks?


  I say try and sell em. Give em a week or two to sell and if they don't, then recycle em.


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 5, 2014)

Following my January update, i have been tidying and getting some new storage, I looked at my foundations last night and identified 4 bottles that are all 50% full or less in varying formulas, i.e tinted moisturiser, light coverage, medium and full coverage. I decided to put all my other foundations away on the basis these 4 should see me through the next couple of months easily and I would really appreciate finishing them up since I am trying to consolidate my stash. Once one is finished I will rotate back in one of the others that I own in a similar coverage level.  I also have begun bring my lipstick of the day to work with me so I can reapply, I am aiming to reapply 3 times in a day to help keep my lips in better condition, look more polished at work and show my too large stash of lip products some love at last!


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 5, 2014)

liba said:


> So here I am, back to catch up.
> 
> Here's my situation: I've been going through my stash and due to some of the latest MAC collections, like the Huggables and Magnetic Nude and FoF, there are quite a few new products I've bought. They're colors I've already got, more or less, but they're all in formulas that are so much better than the old stuff, I really didn't mind updating at all.
> 
> ...


  I've sent more than a few lippiies to BTM. I personally would never buy any lip product that isn't BNIB/BNWOB, so I am squicked out at the thought of sharing a lippie. I also wouldn't buy an 'older' lippie - even BNIB, I don't want it after five years, thanks. I won't even keep my own that long. I've been destashing for awhille and am now swapping a bunch of powder products away. If I have a new version I like better, time for the old one to find another home. What's the point of keeping products that aren't going to be worn again? Someone else might enjoy them.

  You'd have no trouble getting rid of a Stereo Rose 2012 or earlier. I could have sold mine five times over.


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 8, 2014)

Making some great headway! Recent empties include several Arbonne skincare products, MAC Fix +, MAC P&P Radiant Rose, MAC P&P Lip, MSFN, Painterly (not completely empty but it's going because it's getting so dry, I don't like tugging on my eyes to use it), Tarte brow mousse (same as Painterly in that it's getting kinda dry & hard to work w... This stuff lasts FOREVER!). I'm working on Brave lipstick, Flower Fantasy PM, and Sun Dipped right now... I'm stock piling B2M's for the Spring/Summer launches!


----------



## IHughes (Feb 8, 2014)

I took six empties today to Back2Mac, granted they weren't any makeup pieces but skincare and face cleaning, but it still felt good to finish some stuff and get a freebie!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 8, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Making some great headway! Recent empties include several Arbonne skincare products, MAC Fix +, MAC P&P Radiant Rose, MAC P&P Lip, MSFN, Painterly (not completely empty but it's going because it's getting so dry, I don't like tugging on my eyes to use it), Tarte brow mousse (same as Painterly in that it's getting kinda dry & hard to work w... This stuff lasts FOREVER!). I'm working on Brave lipstick, Flower Fantasy PM, and Sun Dipped right now... I'm stock piling B2M's for the Spring/Summer launches!


  Wow! Great progress! Lots of makeup items.. You go girl!  *snap snap*


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 8, 2014)

I recently finished Phiff! dazzleglass and Spiked Eye Brow. I even used all of the MAC Bulk Wipes as well and currently trying to finish Pleasure Principle dazzleglass, Goldyrocks dazzleglass and Mineralize Charged Water.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 8, 2014)

Finished off an eos lipbalm with the help of either Lily or Dahlia. One of them ate what was left in the little ball


----------



## MadTheologian (Feb 8, 2014)

In three days, I will be finished with my night cream from La Prairie.  I bought that in March 2013, and I managed to use it every day.  No, I will not spend that much again.  I got a new night cream from Exuviance, so I will see if that would work just as well.  Meantime, I want to use up my Burberry Military Red lipstick, so I will try to wear it every day.   Btw, does anyone know how many uses are in a tube of lipstick?


----------



## Lisianthus (Feb 8, 2014)

MadTheologian said:


> Meantime, I want to use up my Burberry Military Red lipstick, so I will try to wear it every day. Btw, does anyone know how many uses are in a tube of lipstick?


  Someone in the Low buy thread linked to this post by this blogger who did an experiment on how many swipes there are in a lipstick.

  http://www.brightestbulbinthebox.com/2013/03/how-many-swipes-are-in-tube-of-lipstick.html


----------



## MadTheologian (Feb 8, 2014)

Lisianthus said:


> Someone in the Low buy thread linked to this post by this blogger who did an experiment on how many swipes there are in a lipstick.
> 
> http://www.brightestbulbinthebox.com/2013/03/how-many-swipes-are-in-tube-of-lipstick.html


  Thanks for the link.  It looks like I will be using Military Red for a long time.

  Here is another one that I found while googling the results.: 
  http://www.cockeyed.com/inside/lipstick/lipstick.html


----------



## liba (Feb 9, 2014)

Lisianthus said:


> Someone in the Low buy thread linked to this post by this blogger who did an experiment on how many swipes there are in a lipstick.
> 
> http://www.brightestbulbinthebox.com/2013/03/how-many-swipes-are-in-tube-of-lipstick.html


  Wow, I am really impressed with this woman's rigorous testing - she went to some serious lengths to get an accurate result. Definitely puts the "BU or no BU" question into perspective.


----------



## liba (Feb 9, 2014)

So today I did a little B2M'ing:

  - 1 empty Mineralize eye cream (no surprise there - I go through 1.5 - 2 jars of that a year)
  - 1 broken MSFN (I could have used all the crumbled up bits, but you know…I'd rather use Careblend and am pretty much done with MSFN forever, so bye bye)
  - 1 Flaunting It Kissable Lip Color (I have no idea how much was left in the tube, but it's the only gloss I own that started to smell like vinegar and the last time I used it, it made my lips tingle in a bad way, so even though it was hard to say goodbye, that sh1t is nasty and has to go. I have 1 BU, so it's not totally over, but it is one of my all time favorite lippies. Saying goodbye was not easy, but that smell was hideous.)
  - 1 Wonder Woman colored mascara (that tube was beyond empty - sad to see it go, but there was really nothing left in there)
  - 1 tinted brow gel (I should have never bought it in the first place, it was not a great shade for me and it made my brows crispy like freshly fried pork rinds)
  - 1 Extended Play Lash (it was more than half used and I really didn't care for the formula or the brush and have a new, much better mascara with the In Extreme Dimension - sayonara!)
  - 2 technakohl liners from Glitter and Ice collection - silver and gold (I debated about these, but they're just not that great and never really showed up in my waterline. I'm sure there will eventually be a better gold liner and I like Resort Eye Kohl for a silvery color that actually stays on in my waterline all day.)
  - 1 CSG in Fashion Scoop (at the difficult to get a full charge on the applicator stage. It's a great gloss, but I have Japanese Spring, which is similar but better, that has been sitting waiting to be used. Movin' on!)
  - 1 cream Mineralize foundation (I got a ton of use out of this - the pan was fully exposed and what was left around the edges was starting to look a little funky. I've got the Mineralize liquid foundation now, which is more natural looking, plus the Masterclass brush has given my Matchmaster a whole new lease on life - that brush makes that foundation 100% better and more natural
  - 2 Superslick liquid liners - the black was just beyond used up - I killed that tube of it and have a new one now. The other one was the silver…the Riri one, Pisces is a zillion times better for me in every way

  I did have some other glosses and powders that are nearing the end, but it was harder to let them go quite yet. The glosses I am going to make a special effort to go through, since there are less than 25% in each tube and although I don't have BUs of them and will miss them, it's time to Use It Up!!!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 9, 2014)

liba said:


> So today I did a little B2M'ing:  - 1 empty Mineralize eye cream (no surprise there - I go through 1.5 - 2 jars of that a year) - 1 broken MSFN (I could have used all the crumbled up bits, but you know…I'd rather use Careblend and am pretty much done with MSFN forever, so bye bye) - 1 Flaunting It Kissable Lip Color (I have no idea how much was left in the tube, but it's the only gloss I own that started to smell like vinegar and the last time I used it, it made my lips tingle in a bad way, so even though it was hard to say goodbye, that sh1t is nasty and has to go. I have 1 BU, so it's not totally over, but it is one of my all time favorite lippies. Saying goodbye was not easy, but that smell was hideous.) - 1 Wonder Woman colored mascara (that tube was beyond empty - sad to see it go, but there was really nothing left in there) - 1 tinted brow gel (I should have never bought it in the first place, it was not a great shade for me and it made my brows crispy like freshly fried pork rinds) - 1 Extended Play Lash (it was more than half used and I really didn't care for the formula or the brush and have a new, much better mascara with the In Extreme Dimension - sayonara!) - 2 technakohl liners from Glitter and Ice collection - silver and gold (I debated about these, but they're just not that great and never really showed up in my waterline. I'm sure there will eventually be a better gold liner and I like Resort Eye Kohl for a silvery color that actually stays on in my waterline all day.) - 1 CSG in Fashion Scoop (at the difficult to get a full charge on the applicator stage. It's a great gloss, but I have Japanese Spring, which is similar but better, that has been sitting waiting to be used. Movin' on!) - 1 cream Mineralize foundation (I got a ton of use out of this - the pan was fully exposed and what was left around the edges was starting to look a little funky. I've got the Mineralize liquid foundation now, which is more natural looking, plus the Masterclass brush has given my Matchmaster a whole new lease on life - that brush makes that foundation 100% better and more natural - 2 Superslick liquid liners - the black was just beyond used up - I killed that tube of it and have a new one now. The other one was the silver…the Riri one, Pisces is a zillion times better for me in every way  I did have some other glosses and powders that are nearing the end, but it was harder to let them go quite yet. The glosses I am going to make a special effort to go through, since there are less than 25% in each tube and although I don't have BUs of them and will miss them, it's time to Use It Up!!!! :yahoo:


  Wow... Killer list! Big question... What did you B2M for!?!?! Good job!!


----------



## iqaganda (Feb 9, 2014)

Just want to share these lippies that I am planning to finish up for this year.   In no particular order, gulabi, lollipop loving, a rose romance and party mate


----------



## IHughes (Feb 9, 2014)

That's a great article and very enlightening, it shows how long it takes to finish a lipstick. This only reaffirms my belief that I don't need any backups whatsoever!!


----------



## Calla88 (Feb 9, 2014)

I have two creamsheen glosses at the end of their ropes , a broken eye shadow which I depotted and a lip stick I need to finish. Trying to have at least 12 items so I can B2M for lippies from the Playland collection. Trying to combine the "use it all up" with my low buy resolution. I have entirely too much stuff.


----------



## liba (Feb 9, 2014)

IHughes said:


> That's a great article and very enlightening, it shows how long it takes to finish a lipstick. This only reaffirms my belief that I don't need any backups whatsoever!!


  That's a super handy link! If a lipstick averages 400 uses, and you apply once and reapply once and touch up once in the day, you'll be looking at a little under 200 days with that lipstick, or less if you reapply more often. So, you get half a year with your lippie if you use it daily or about 4 years if you use it once a week. I don't think this negates all BU's, because if there's something you love a lot, there's a good chance you're using it once a week through the year or multiple times a week during a certain season when it's the perfect color. If it's some really dramatic color you'd only use for special occasions or going out on the town, even if you love it, if you're only wearing it 5 or 10 times a year, it's going to take a decade to go through it, so yeah….BU's are sort of unnecessary there. Of course, the more lipsticks you own, the less you will ever need BU's too. 

  I know when I started buying makeup regularly, it wouldn't have occurred to me to back up. Then, because I didn't have many lipsticks, I saw I was really going through them, so there came this phase where I started to BU stuff I really liked. That phase had to end, though, because inevitably, I started having more lipsticks than I could really cycle through without taking extra steps. I'll still BU the most unusual and perfect colors - I BU'ed Punk Couture, for example, but there have been some great colors I loved that I assumed I wouldn't really be able to go through, like Reel Sexy, that turned out to get a massive amount of use. I BU'ed it later, through the Clearance Bin, but even that was a little hasty, because then All About Orange came out and there were multiple good replacements for RS, without having needed a BU. In 2013, I only BU'ed Punk Couture, Riri Boy, Runway Hit and Instigator, and I probably could have passed on Instigator. At least that one I'd be able to find a good home for. PC and RB are the top purples I own, other than Go For It, so those are getting a BU for posterity, even though I'm not going to manage using them once a week all year long (RB will get lots of use in the summer for daily wear) Runway Hit is just a perfect day or night color, so that one does get used a lot. 

  I think it might be a good rule of thumb that if you DO back up a lipstick, make yourself wear it at least once a week like clockwork or twice a week if it's a color you only wear in a particular season - then you can be confident you will get through it and get some use out of your BU.


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 9, 2014)

[2 FoF lippies  - not sure which ones he counted. I did get one of each of them except for Naked Bud, which is almost exactly like Touché on my lips. This isn't the low-buy thread, at least] Heehee no its not miss @liba!! You're safe!  I'm going to have to check out your skincare line. Although I have been using Arbonne forever and love it. I'm always open to explore new lines!! And we both love Vibrancy Eye... So I know you have good taste! Heehee


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 9, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> I have two creamsheen glosses at the end of their ropes , a broken eye shadow which I depotted and a lip stick I need to finish. Trying to have at least 12 items so I can B2M for lippies from the Playland collection. *Trying to combine the "use it all up" with my low buy resolution.* I have entirely too much stuff.


  Love this! Trying to do the same.. most of my stuff barely has a dent in it though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At this rate I'm going to need to reapply 10x a day to start seeing results.. lol.


----------



## Yogirl (Feb 9, 2014)

*Calla88* you are my girl! I have so much stuff that I barely use (make up and perfume) and I keep buying! So my goal for 2014 is using what I have and stop buying new stuff (or in moderation...).


----------



## liba (Feb 9, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I'm going to have to check out your skincare line. Although I have been using Arbonne forever and love it. I'm always open to explore new lines!! And we both love Vibrancy Eye... So I know you have good taste! Heehee


  LOL I have 5 Vibrancy Eyes now - I so hate having to do this, many many BU's is just not my style.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 9, 2014)

liba said:


> LOL I have 5 Vibrancy Eyes now - I so hate having to do this, many many BU's is just not my style.


Are they DCing them or something??


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 9, 2014)

liba said:


> LOL I have 5 Vibrancy Eyes now - I so hate having to do this, many many BU's is just not my style.


 I hate it too. BU skincare seems so risky! You never know if you'll find something to replace it that's better, or if the ones you bought will stay good. I have 3 BUs now. 2 more in my cart for my next order. I need some staples, but I'm waiting until I have enough in my cart to get pro free shipping. Also crossing fingers for a Huggables restock on MAC.  





veronikawithak said:


> Are they DCing them or something??


 Yes unfortunately! It's in the Goodbyes section! Boooo! Love that stuff!


----------



## User38 (Feb 9, 2014)

the only Bus for skincare which I always have are my cleanser and tonic (Clarins Cottonseed and the yellow tonic.. lol).. I am like a ho in a hothouse with creams, serums, potions and lotions!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 9, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Yes unfortunately! It's in the Goodbyes section! Boooo! Love that stuff!


  So sad.. I love it too!!


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 9, 2014)

Finished a painterly, a smolder, and a maybelline mascara today, but those were in my kit.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 10, 2014)

So I'd been meaning to use up the small amounts of body shop seaweed face wash and decleor face wash before buying another. I was going to repurchase mac lightful wash most likely. But I didn't wash my face with soap for a week (went away on a trip) and my acneic and oily skin looked a lot better for it! So now I'll keep those small amounts of facewash for if my face gets grubby. I already have body shop chamomile butter cleanser to take any 'night out cake face' lol and liz Earle cleanse and polish. Looking into more natural alternatives, I've bought rms raw coconut cream so I'll see how I like that. Operation use it up has actually thrown me many surprises!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 10, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Operation use it up has actually thrown me many surprises!


I used to use all kinds of cleansers and scrubs and my face was an oily, acne prone mess! I've been using the oil cleansing method for about 6 months now and my skin has never been better! I do get a few hormonal breakouts still but other than that my skin has been amazing! I'm using up a sample of the Josie Maran cleansing oil but I won't purchase it as I think her products are way overpriced for what they are. All I really use on my face now are oils, aloe vera gel, witch hazel toner, and aloe/rose water sprays.  So glad to hear that your skin is looking nice! Always great when projects like this give you more benefits than you were expecting!!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 10, 2014)

A little list of my oldest lip products by where I display them, go use it up woo!


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 10, 2014)

I used up all my Smashbox CC Cream, my Tarte Smooth Operator Illumizing serum, and my LUSH King Of Skin! 
  Just rockin along!!


----------



## stephglittersss (Feb 12, 2014)

Recently finished my Ricepaper eyeshadow, hit pan on my Soft and Gentle and Cork eyeshadow and I'm almost done using up C-Thru and Prrr lipglasses


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 12, 2014)

Good job to all those who have finished stuff! And to the others keep going! Good luck! I haven't finished any makeup products yet (finished a bunch of shampoos and such though) but! I did throw out some older stuff as well as throw out some lipsticks that I discovered smelled bad AND even better passed on a bunch of lip products and body sprays to my sister so I'm feeling good about that!


----------



## jennyap (Feb 12, 2014)

First finish of February is a lipstick - an old L'Oreal!


----------



## Yogirl (Feb 12, 2014)

I finished a bottle of Molton Brown Paradisiac Pink Pepperpod Showergel (that I bought 1.5 years ago and that was waiting in my storage to be used). And now I'll throw away some lipgloss from Bobbi Brown that is extremely sticky when worn. Sorry Bobby but the texture does not work for me


----------



## iqaganda (Feb 12, 2014)

After a long, long period of time, im almost done with my Smashbox Oil Free photo finish primer!! Im so glad i had finish a tube of primer! I have tons to go!!


----------



## bluelitzer (Feb 13, 2014)

I scraped the last few miniscule remnants of my brule on the side of the pan and squished it up with alcohol and pressed it back to ALL of it could get used. The texture changed and it got more powdery. I'm glad im just finishing it up. I would hate to have to do that to a full sized broken es.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 13, 2014)

one of my Use up lipsticks: chanel hydrabase lily beige, on top of Mac Mehr which I find drying. Yay use it up combos!


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 13, 2014)

Used up the last bit oft Estée Lauder double wear foundation and the mineral veil sample that came with the ambient light powder .  Hoping to finish something else this month too!


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 13, 2014)

Finished my Redhead MSF.


----------



## Calla88 (Feb 13, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Finished my Redhead MSF.


I would be sad about this as it is one of my favs so I use it sparingly! Plus we know any repromotes won't be the same!


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 13, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> I would be sad about this as it is one of my favs so I use it sparingly! Plus we know any repromotes won't be the same!


  That's why i BUd the crap out of it! I have like 5 BUs!


----------



## Calla88 (Feb 14, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> That's why i BUd the crap out of it! I have like 5 BUs!


I wish I knew how much I would love it, thankfully I did buy two so have twice as long to enjoy it! You were very smart!


----------



## matchachoco (Feb 15, 2014)

So happy to see this thread really picking up this month! It sounds like everyone's making major progress.

  Finishing MSFs always feels like a big accomplishment, especially if you've got a backup. I so wish I had backed up By Candlelight...

  I've added a Buxom lipgloss in Amber to my rotation, even though it won't get me a B2M, it really helps me tolerate Ravishing lipstick.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 15, 2014)

matchachoco said:


> So happy to see this thread really picking up this month! It sounds like everyone's making major progress.  Finishing MSFs always feels like a big accomplishment, especially if you've got a backup. I so wish I had backed up By Candlelight...  I've added a Buxom lipgloss in Amber to my rotation, even though it won't get me a B2M, it really helps me tolerate Ravishing lipstick.


  I've got a By Candlelight BU too, but just one, so I'm afraid to bring it out


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 15, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Finished my Redhead MSF.


  I just sold mine this week. I just wasn't wearing it; it's beautiful but it's too metallic for me. I adore Superb though - I expected that one to be a lot more metallic than it is but it just melts into my skin.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 16, 2014)

I started using my powder foundation for contouring since I've really been getting sick of it for all over the face.. lol.


----------



## Rebellefleur (Feb 17, 2014)

Ive only finished a nivea lip balm so far this month lol and some skin care products but those dont really count since I use the same skincare line all the time.
  im still working on long stem rose slimshine, possum nosed pink lipglass and vivaglam cyndi.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Feb 18, 2014)

It has been a while since I checked in, but I am still plugging along! I was travelling at the end of december/January so I decided to combine the December/January posts, and then time got away from me. So posting December/January and February a bit early (will get a head start on March lol).

  December/January:







  MAC Dazzle glass (I have a BU I am putting off opening while I use others up).
  1 sample cleanser
  1 sample foundation
  moisturizer
  Chocolate lip gloss pot
  Shower gel pod
  Lancome small sized eyeshadow in Kitten Heel
  Marcelle serum sample
  Clinique foaming facewash medium beauty-bonus size.



  February thus far:






  Another show gel pod (Dove)
  Seche Vite top coat
  Clinique dramatically different moisturizer
  Clinique step-2 sample pod
  Laura Mercier moisturizing primer sample


  I have about three eyeshadows I am *so close* on that I will keep working on, and hit pan on another two during the past couple of months. So hopefully more makeup results soon!


----------



## Yogirl (Feb 18, 2014)

I had to throw away a lipgloss from Bobbi Brown (horribly sticky) and one of Bobbi Browns lipsticks (I had this for a year and it was smelling strange). Sorry Bobbi, I'll stick with MAC in the future.
  I also plan to use all those samples that I collect for traveling and will fill some traveling containers with my favorite products after that.


----------



## bluelitzer (Feb 19, 2014)

I've put MAC Prolongwear lipglass in Boundlessly Beige in circulation in hopes of finishing it off as well. I love the smell of these! It's like KitKat wafers. It's ultra tacky though but I'm not complaining I like that it lasts a long time. I think I'm getting more just coz it smells really really yummy. LOL


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 20, 2014)

I finally hit pan on my MSFN in Deep Dark and cannot wait until it's completely gone! Also, I'm almost done with Pagoda and Star Quality Cremesheen Glasses and glad that I got a BU of Star Quality Cremesheen Glass in time.


----------



## iqaganda (Feb 21, 2014)

I finally finished my Smashbox Photofinish oil free primer! Woot woot!!   I can't wait to finish my laneige loose powder and my mac party mate hopefully!!  Btw, how can you tell if a lip gloss is empty? Its pretty opaque in the tube so i cant tell..


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 21, 2014)

iqaganda said:


> I finally finished my Smashbox Photofinish oil free primer! Woot woot!!   I can't wait to finish my laneige loose powder and my mac party mate hopefully!!  Btw, how can you tell if a lip gloss is empty? Its pretty opaque in the tube so i cant tell..


  Stand it upright overnight and then hold it up to the light.


----------



## iqaganda (Feb 23, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Stand it upright overnight and then hold it up to the light.


  Great idea erine! Thanks a lot! ^_^


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 23, 2014)

I tossed the powder foundation I was working on.. I just can't do it anymore. Haha. I used it about 20x in the past couple of months but I really can't stand wearing it and it needs to go.


----------



## iqaganda (Feb 23, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I tossed the powder foundation I was working on.. I just can't do it anymore. Haha. I used it about 20x in the past couple of months but I really can't stand wearing it and it needs to go.


  I know exactly how you feel! Especially when you have 10000x foundations waiting to rotate. Lol!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 23, 2014)

iqaganda said:


> I know exactly how you feel! Especially when you have 10000x foundations waiting to rotate. Lol!


  I actually only have 2! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (And a couple samples.) Not a face products girl I guess. But I still hated putting it on and looking blah when I knew I had my favorites just sitting there. It also made my face feel weird, wasn't a perfect shade, and may have been breaking me out.. Last time I'll be trying out a new staple for a while. If it ain't broke..


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 23, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I actually only have 2! :lol:  (And a couple samples.) Not a face products girl I guess. But I still hated putting it on and looking blah when I knew I had my favorites just sitting there. It also made my face feel weird, wasn't a perfect shade, and may have been breaking me out.. Last time I'll be trying out a new staple for a while. If it ain't broke..


  word! I was perfectly happy with mac msfn so why did I feel the need to try bare minerals ready!? I don't think I've ever looked so bad!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 23, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> word! I was perfectly happy with mac msfn so why did I feel the need to try bare minerals ready!? I don't think I've ever looked so bad!


  Same! We're just chasing perfection I guess.. Sometimes all you need is a real dud to make you realize how good you had it!! Good advice for a lot of categories of life.. lol.

  I'm definitely glad I'm working on trying to use things up. I think deep down I knew how long it would take but seeing the numbers is still kind of a shock. I've used Flatter Me like 20 times as well and it barely looks like I touched it.

  I have a few other products that I'm not crazy about like a bronzer, highlighter and some lipsticks that I'm going to use for the summer and then B2M what's left I think. I'm not going to force myself too much. It'll be like a farewell tour and then I'll say goodbye.


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *veronikawithak* 



 
Same! We're just chasing perfection I guess.. Sometimes all you need is a real dud to make you realize how good you had it!! Good advice for a lot of categories of life.. lol.
 
I'm definitely glad I'm working on trying to use things up. I think deep down I knew how long it would take but seeing the numbers is still kind of a shock. I've used Flatter Me like 20 times as well and it barely looks like I touched it.
 
I have a few other products that I'm not crazy about like a bronzer, highlighter and some lipsticks that I'm going to use for the summer and then B2M what's left I think. I'm not going to force myself too much. It'll be like a farewell tour and then I'll say goodbye. 



  Good plan, I am going to do that with my couple of mac lippies that i have left, it is easier than forcing myself and I don't feel to bad if I got a good use out of them.  I have finished a Foundation, Rimmel Wake Me Up concealer, Bare Escentuals Mascara this month, so not so good on the make up front.  I finished a body scrub and body lotion, I also used up 2 hydraluron sheet face masks.  Currently working on finishing up some skin care, my balm and cream cleansers are nearly done, My body lotion and rosehip oil and deoderant is nearly up too.   Make up wise, I am trying to finish my Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Romance, nearly there I think a weeks worth of use maybe as I have been using it daily and reapplying regularly. I want to replace, but I bought a huggable in Love beam so that will take its place. I am working on 2 foundations still and seem to be getting somewhere, just opened a new primer sample so trying to work through that.  I need to concentrate on finishing off my MAC MSFN, but it keeps getting neglected as I am prefering the Hourglass Diffused Powder. Might rotate that out in March in an effort to get through the MSFN.  I have also decided that March will be a powder blush and eyeshadow free month eekkk. I am concerned over the volume of cream products I own so I want to test them all out next month and give them a testing/using. Those that don't perform or past there best can then be purged and those that do should hopefully get some more use.  At the moment I seem to be doing ok on reducing down the base and lip products, I need to work out whether I need to reduce the number of blush and eyeshadows so that what is there is getting used. This is definitely a work in progress but I am happy that I seem to be finishing up some bits and pieces.


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *kerry-jane88* 




word! I was perfectly happy with mac msfn so why did I feel the need to try bare minerals ready!? I don't think I've ever looked so bad!


  ha we all do that sometimes, I messed with my skincare and paid the price, so tempted to sell BNIB stuff so I can re-purchase my fail safe products without feeling guilty.  Currently I am trying to introduce a retinol face product, but inorder to reduce and minmise sensitivity I am trying to use it twice a week for now so that my skin can adapt to it slowly without triggering extreame dryness, redness and ezcema reactions!


----------



## IHughes (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm trying to finish a mac concealer and I was going to try and finish MAC Face and Body foundation but it's a bit too dark for me now, I'll have to leave it for the summer.  I've finished a mascara, we'll I've decided it's time to throw it away.  It takes me years to finish products even though I use them every day and reapply! I think it's because I like a very natural look and not cakey so I don't use much foundation or powder!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 24, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> At the moment I seem to be doing ok on reducing down the base and lip products, I need to work out whether I need to reduce the number of blush and eyeshadows so that what is there is getting used. This is definitely a work in progress but I am happy that I seem to be finishing up some bits and pieces.


  Great idea!! I managed to destash a lot but blushes and eyeshadows have been the toughest for me as well. I still have a few things that are questionable but for the most part I'm happy with what's left and I tend to get a lot more use out of things.


----------



## matchachoco (Feb 27, 2014)

I hit pan on Pink Buttercream! One of those little blue leaves was the first to go (which makes me think I need to be more careful how I dip my brushes in there). There's hope for the Pearlmattes yet! Of course, I still have a barely used In for a Treat...  I finished Ravishing lipstick! Now I'm working on Flamingo. Now if I could only get through my non-work appropriate colors...


----------



## xfarrax (Feb 27, 2014)

Finishing off a msfn at the moment and trying to finish the studio finish concealer too, as well as the prolong wear foundation. It's sooo hard to tell if I'm close to finishing the foundation or not I just want to start using something new !!!! Will possibly get a mac match master cos my mum seems to love it but only if I finish this will I allow myself to purchase yet another foundation


----------



## singer82 (Feb 28, 2014)

Nice to see everyone reaching thier goals!  Lippies are my weakness. So they are my main goal. I was finally ready to dig in and get some finished. But I had a cold sore breakout! And those jerks take forever to heal. So I have to put it on hold for now. Oh how I hate not wearing my precious lippies  Figured since I cant wear them right now I need to start working on my cream shadows. I will never keep this many open again! Lol I did finish one of my Stila eye liners though! And slowly but surely my mega metal shadow is whittling down.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 28, 2014)

February Empties

  Bath/body/hair: body scrub, shampoo & conditioner, mini dry shampoo, body wash, Lush King of Skin, nail polish remover pads (Peach scented! love these!), mini Josie Maran cleansing oil (this got really sticky near the end..definitely wouldn't buy this), facial scrub

  Makeup: MAC MSFN, MAC Lingering brow pencil





  Still working on the makeup items I picked to use up.. takes a looong time.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 28, 2014)

Oh, and a Hugo Naturals fizzy bath bomb in Guaicwood & Bergamot.. didn't make it into the picture but I love these. Like Lush bath bombs but without the heavy fragrance.


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 1, 2014)

Right time to post the full list of everything I used up in feb, some I have mentioned earlier in the thread but this is the full list:  Estée Lauder double wear foundation Hourglass mini mineral veil sample Rimmel wake me up foundation Rimmel wake me up concealer Soap & glory breakfast scrub Bare mineral flawless definition mascara 2 hydraluron sheet masks Too faced lava gloss eyeliner Chanel rouge extrait insolence gloss Bare minerals strawberry shortcake gloss Bobbi brown long wear cream shadow in galaxy (smells funny so called it a day) Sarah chapman skinesis serum 3 Batiste mini dry shampoo in tropical Laura mercier porcelain tinted moisturise compact - hated this it was so dry and difficult to work ! Pack of 100 cotton rounds/pads  In all I'm pleased with that, have some other bits that are really close too so hoping march can keep the same pace and progress!  I have just done an inventory on my stash and it's a long way from where I want it to be so going to concentrate on clearing out half used bits and try to stay away from shops!


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 1, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> I have just done an inventory on my stash and it's a long way from where I want it to be so going to concentrate on clearing out half used bits and try to stay away from shops!


  That's a lot of makeup empties! Stoked for you! A use it up challenge and stash inventory are sure to get you well on the way to your ideal collection numbers.


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 1, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> That's a lot of makeup empties! Stoked for you! A use it up challenge and stash inventory are sure to get you well on the way to your ideal collection numbers.


  I should point out I am specifically targeting items which have under. 50% left in them and I have been trying to wear a full but natural face every day, I think I can do another couple of months like this and then it will get harder!  I feel better finishing stuff than I feel if I just fling it, at least then I got use out of it, that might be why my collection is out of hand too much stuff that doesn't quite work that I couldn't throw now I'm trying to make it work and finish stuff up!


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 1, 2014)

I don't count samples - I have a crap ton of those so I usually go through at least 3 or so a week. I'm a sucker for Sephora 12-sample promo packs and the like. I wait for those promos to pick up my basic skincare/haircare. I haven't been ordering much makeup from Sephora but I've jumped on most promos (free Dior lippie, three pack of gloss, 12 sample pack, various oil sample pack, 3 deluxe sample this week) to get Clinique, Philosophy, Bumble and Bumble, etc. I don't stockpile those and with four of us using Clinique/Philosophy in the house, we go through it pretty regularly.

  I finished my purse P&P lip primer and UD Primer Potion this week. I had one of each in my backup stash from various discount sales but I'm now out of both and will need to repurchase next time.


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 1, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> I feel better finishing stuff than I feel if I just fling it, at least then I got use out of it, that might be why my collection is out of hand too much stuff that doesn't quite work that I couldn't throw now I'm trying to make it work and finish stuff up!


  Good point! I feel like that's a good way to start this kind of project though.. a few easier victories at the beginning will probably motivate you to keep going. And with your inventory you'll be able to see concrete evidence of progress and not just feel like you're on a hamster wheel.. When I read articles about how long it takes to finish an item up, that's when it became easier to toss things I really hated. I didn't want my favorites to expire while I was struggling through something. It's hard to feel like you didn't get your money's worth though.. that's the downside!


----------



## Calla88 (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm doing the same thing *Charlotte* is doing, targeting things that are almost finished or at least half way finished . my list is shorter than I wanted  this month because last month I did a lot of rotating my stash. Not enough make up mostly oils and body stuff.
  I did use up

  1) Claudie beauty elixir
  2) Raw unrefined African shea butter tub - this took forever
  3) Raw unrefined Coconut oil - this took forever
  4) Urban Decay eye shadow pencil in Sin- this dried out on me
  5) Stila primer pot in Caramel - This dried out on me
  6) Nubian  Coconut and Papaya body wash
  7) Loreal true match blendable Concealer


----------



## iqaganda (Mar 3, 2014)

My first empty of the month yay!! Hoping to empty a mac lipstick too this month!!


----------



## bluelitzer (Mar 3, 2014)

I am working on emptying Whisper of Gilt from the first release (2012?)edsf this month. I would have to put away my favorite highlighter Hush Cream Color Base so WOG gets used.


----------



## IHughes (Mar 3, 2014)

I often wonder if I use less than the average person. I do a full face of makeup every day and I'm yet to finish anything! I even reapply during the day. My mum however goes through things much quicker!  Small face? Small lips? Hahahaha I often wonder! Still concentrating on finishing MAC concealer and Creemesheen glass.  By the way, well done those of you who have finished so many things! It's amazing how well you're all doing!


----------



## bluelitzer (Mar 3, 2014)

IHughes said:


> By the way, well done those of you who have finished so many things! It's amazing how well you're all doing!


  Same with me. I don't use brushes to apply liquid foundation because at the back of my mind I think of how much product goes in the bristles that I end up not using.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 3, 2014)

bluelitzer said:


> Same with me. I don't use brushes to apply liquid foundation because at the back of my mind I think of how much product goes in the bristles that I end up not using.


  What do you use then?


----------



## bluelitzer (Mar 3, 2014)

Just fingers. Same with the bb cream compact, the sponge was soaking up alot of the product ( just one week of use depleted it alot.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 3, 2014)

bluelitzer said:


> Just fingers. Same with the bb cream compact, the sponge was soaking up alot of the product ( just one week of use depleted it alot.


  A brush doesn't absorb product believe it or not, and applies sooo much better than fingers. Or use a damp sponge. Give it a try one day.


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 3, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> A brush doesn't absorb product believe it or not, and applies sooo much better than fingers. Or use a damp sponge. Give it a try one day.


  Only if they're synthetic though right? Natural fibers like hair absorb moisture.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 3, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Only if they're synthetic though right? Natural fibers like hair absorb moisture.


  They pick up and apply product more intensely, but they don't absorb it to the point of wasting it. Brushes don't absorb liquid like (dry) sponges do, and fingers don't blend liquids properly, and also spread bacteria and contribute to oxidation as well.


----------



## bluelitzer (Mar 3, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> A brush doesn't absorb product believe it or not, and applies sooo much better than fingers. Or use a damp sponge. Give it a try one day.


  Oooh, I'll give it another go. Thanks! I don't know what I'd do without you. mwah!


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 3, 2014)

bluelitzer said:


> Oooh, I'll give it another go. Thanks! I don't know what I'd do without you. mwah!:kissy:


  Anytime!   Pick your brush based on the coverage that you want. Fuller coverage-synthetic like the 190 or 191. Lesser coverage-duo fibre like the 188.   :wink:


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 3, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> They pick up and apply product more intensely, but they don't absorb it to the point of wasting it. Brushes don't absorb liquid like (dry) sponges do, and fingers don't blend liquids properly, and also spread bacteria and contribute to oxidation as well.


  I knew brushes in general were better than fingers for a variety of reasons including blending and hygiene, but natural brushes still do technically absorb liquids even if it's significantly less than dry sponges don't they? There's always a ton of foundation that gets washed down the drain for me.. a lot more than with a synthetic brush. Maybe it's just that it clings to the natural hairs more than the synthetic ones.


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 3, 2014)

I use a sigma or real techniques brush for most of my foundations I usually use 1 pump for my face and neck. The only one I use fingers for is mac face and body. I was using fingers for my full coverage bourjois one but some one suggested a beauty blender and it's amazing.  I don't mind using a touch more product as I use less concealer and prefer the finish. I also find the brushes gentler on my ezcema prone skin.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 3, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I knew brushes in general were better than fingers for a variety of reasons including blending and hygiene, *but natural brushes still do technically absorb liquids even if it's significantly less than dry sponges don't they?* There's always a ton of foundation that gets washed down the drain for me.. a lot more than with a synthetic brush. Maybe it's just that it clings to the natural hairs more than the synthetic ones.


  That's what i said in my post-they absorb it, but not to the point of wasting the product. But if you're actually seeing tons of foundation going down the drain, you're using too much foundation in general, and it's not the fault of the brush. Depending in the formula of foundation, 1-2 pumps/drops of foundations is all anybody needs for their entire face. Anything more is overboard. When i spot clean my foundation brushes (188-mix of natural and synthetic) on paper towels, there's not a lot of product coming out, and i use SFF on my clients. Cleaning them on a white towel is a great way to tell how much product is left in your brush.


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 3, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> That's what i said in my post. But if you're actually seeing tons of foundation going down the drain, you're using too much foundation in general, and it's not the fault of the brush. Depending in the formula of foundation, 1-2 pumps/drops of foundations is all anybody needs for their entire face. Anything more is overboard.


  No intentions of making you repeat yourself. I only rephrased the question to be more specific because your wording could be read two ways. I wasn't sure if you meant brushes absorb *less *liquid, or that brushes don't absorb liquid *at all*. Thanks for clarifying! On the topic of clarity, I shouldn't have said "tons" of foundation, just "noticeably more" than with synthetic.


----------



## Rebellefleur (Mar 3, 2014)

I finally finished a bronzer!  Ive been using it every day for almost 2 years haha. the one from the hey sailor collection, I started using my golden nectar highlight powder from the honey collection from forever ago..the color isnt the greatest on me but ive almost hit pan so hopefully this one doesnt take 2 years to finish haha.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 3, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> I'm doing the same thing *Charlotte* is doing, targeting things that are almost finished or at least half way finished . my list is shorter than I wanted  this month because last month I did a lot of rotating my stash. Not enough make up mostly oils and body stuff.
> I did use up
> 
> 1) Claudie beauty elixir
> ...


  I just had to throw out 3 of those things!! 2 were almost brand new! SAME THING HAPPENED TO ME!! Dry as a bone! And sharpening didn't help at all either. I loved them when I got them, but with so much wasted product... I'll NEVER repurchase these from UD! My cheap NYX jumbo pencils stay creamy and last forever!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 3, 2014)

I am very close to finishing my PLW concealer and my MAC All That Glitters eyeshadow.
  I also started a box on my vanity that has products I want to use up... either due to age or quantity left. They are all getting tossed in a couple months either way, so I'll work on using from that box first (if I can). I have 5 MAC lipsticks, 6 lipglosses, 3 BB Creams/Tinted Moisturizers, and a 80% empty Blot Powder in there! And I just had to toss a 75% full Brave lipstick into my B2M bag because it smelled like clay. I just don't go through staples like I used to with all the products I've added to my collection over the last few years! I really need to cut back and focus on using what I have! Hence... my LOW-BUY!!
  I've got a big "Use It Up" challenge ahead of me!


----------



## Calla88 (Mar 4, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I just had to throw out 3 of those things!! 2 were almost brand new! SAME THING HAPPENED TO ME!! Dry as a bone! And sharpening didn't help at all either. I loved them when I got them, but with so much wasted product... I'll NEVER repurchase these from UD! My cheap NYX jumbo pencils stay creamy and last forever!!


I feel your pain, great concept but lousy shelf life plus too expensive to dry out just sitting in your makeup drawer and you are so right about the NYX jumbo pencils! The box is great way to keep yourself on task. I'm with you on using what you have so we can enjoy what we've bought!


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 4, 2014)

_Ahem_. I actually FINISHED a blush yesterday!!! It's been years since I did that. I bought NARS Douceur in August 2012 and I've worn it a lot. I hit pan last fall and decided to just keep powering through it instead of switching around with Blushbaby and Prism. I find the NARS formula softer than MAC so they show usage a lot more quickly. I like NARS blush better in general because it lasts on me longer. I value that on days where I'm in my downtown office.

  Although it's probably my favourite blush, I'm not going to buy another because I would like to use Blushbaby and Prism more than I do (almost never). Blushbaby has a very faint dip; I'll switch to using it. I've also been wearing Bareness quite a bit. I don't need another neutral shade.

  I'm _this_ close to hitting pan on the Deep Throat I bought at the same time.


----------



## bluelitzer (Mar 4, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> _Ahem_. I actually FINISHED a blush yesterday!!! It's been years since I did that. I bought NARS Douceur in August 2012 and I've worn it a lot. I hit pan last fall and decided to just keep powering through it instead of switching around with Blushbaby and Prism. I find the NARS formula softer than MAC so they show usage a lot more quickly. I like NARS blush better in general because it lasts on me longer. I value that on days where I'm in my downtown office.
> 
> Although it's probably my favourite blush, I'm not going to buy another because I would like to use Blushbaby and Prism more than I do (almost never). Blushbaby has a very faint dip; I'll switch to using it. I've also been wearing Bareness quite a bit. I don't need another neutral shade.
> 
> I'm _this_ close to hitting pan on the Deep Throat I bought at the same time.


  Yay! I want to finish an entire pan of blush too...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm getting there though!


----------



## IHughes (Mar 4, 2014)

Yay well done!!! It's true that NARS blushes show use quicker.


----------



## bluelitzer (Mar 4, 2014)

I really wanted to be as in love with NARS as alot of peoplel. I had a bad start with the my very first NARS eyeshadow and first NARS blush. Night Sun e/s was worse than mediocre drugstore e/s (gritty sparklebomb with sad pigmentation) and the Outlaw blush I got from the official NARS website came after 2 weeks and when it did it was dry, stiff and not very blendable and it was a real hassle taking it back. I did get Orgasm but it looks a little too red on me and it just sits there in my rotation box not getting used. I kind of never dug in deeper in the brand. Maybe someday I'll give it another shot but not in the near future. But I'm really happy for everyone who had better experience with it than I did.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 4, 2014)

So last year I did some rough calculations and estimated that I got through 120ml of perfume within 12 months.  I did a rough guess at the amount of perfume I'd have started this year with (I've used about 25ml so far) and it wad about 1461 ml! So over a decades worth!  So today I put my fragrances in order of like and I took out the lowest 5 to give away or sell, I want to get my perfumes down to 20. Right now I have 22 but my lady gaga and balenciaga have less than 10ml left in each so im going to concentrate on using them up!


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *PixieDancer* 



I just had to throw out 3 of those things!! 2 were almost brand new! SAME THING HAPPENED TO ME!! Dry as a bone! And sharpening didn't help at all either. I loved them when I got them, but with so much wasted product... I'll NEVER repurchase these from UD! My cheap NYX jumbo pencils stay creamy and last forever!! 



  Sin dried out on me 6 months after I bought it, I wasn't impressed either, I never went back for any more colours after that!


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *kerry-jane88* 



So last year I did some rough calculations and estimated that I got through 120ml of perfume within 12 months.

I did a rough guess at the amount of perfume I'd have started this year with (I've used about 25ml so far) and it wad about 1461 ml!
So over a decades worth!

So today I put my fragrances in order of like and I took out the lowest 5 to give away or sell,
I want to get my perfumes down to 20.
Right now I have 22 but my lady gaga and balenciaga have less than 10ml left in each so im going to concentrate on using them up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  i think concentrating on those close to being finished is an excellent idea, this is what i am doing this everything, perfume, hair care, skincare, make up etc. I am finding see the volume decrease a massive motivator to keep going and it helps me low buy. If you finish those 2 you will have 20 left - psychologically that will feel more manageable and will encourage you to keep going.  Obviously using this approach eventually you will run out of half used items, but hopefully by that point my mind set will have changed for the better!


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 4, 2014)

I finished my final tub of emma hardie cleansing balm today.....i am sad :-( My skin loves this, nourishing gentle and effective at removing make up, I have even used it to moisturise my face when my ezcema is at its worst. I really want to repurchase but I have other cleansers to use up.   Going to switch to my balance me cleansing balm as a second cleanse, the oatmeal means I can't use it over my eyes to take my make up off, so i am going to try pairing it with my Shu Uemura cleansing oil which is 3/4 finished.   i bought the Shu Oil in Singapore 2 years ago this May so i really need to try to finish it up!  I have a ren cleansing milk to use for my morning cleanse which only has 25% left by the looks of things.  I also have 2 brand new unopened Clinique take the day off balms, tempted to try to sell these on ebay as I don;t really want them, i would rather repurchase the emma hardie one, that way they go to a good home and I get some cash to put towards the emma hardie!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 4, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> i think concentrating on those close to being finished is an excellent idea, this is what i am doing this everything, perfume, hair care, skincare, make up etc. I am finding see the volume decrease a massive motivator to keep going and it helps me low buy. If you finish those 2 you will have 20 left - psychologically that will feel more manageable and will encourage you to keep going.  Obviously using this approach eventually you will run out of half used items, but hopefully by that point my mind set will have changed for the better!


  Yeah the destashing is slow at times but I've gotten rid of so much more stuff since I've really focused on sizing down! And the last two I like so I won't feel like im a martyr to using them up.  Infact im going to try and force myself to see things rationally: if I don't like using something then I won't bother using it up, I'll sell or give it away.  I've too many good things to use up to bother with troublesome products!


----------



## matchachoco (Mar 5, 2014)

This thread is blowing up and I love it!! Nice work, everyone!  You've all inspired me to finally b2m my greasepaint sticks. They smell SO bad that I hate using them and the last time I used one was Halloween 2011 (zombie makeup). What's the point of forcing myself to wear something I hate?


----------



## User38 (Mar 5, 2014)

I am using up a vitamin C serum, some night cream is almost done, my vitalumiere foundation went today, and my EL powder..


----------



## LouGarner (Mar 6, 2014)

i quite a few lippies that should be finished soon. riri nude being one of them


----------



## iqaganda (Mar 6, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> i quite a few lippies that should be finished soon. riri nude being one of them


  Wow that was fast for riri nude!


----------



## LouGarner (Mar 6, 2014)

iqaganda said:


> Wow that was fast for riri nude!


i know right. thank goodness i got a back up


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 12, 2014)

How is everyone doing this month ?  I think March may be an okay month for me, I know that there won't be any lip products this month as I am taking part in the team low buy challenge to where a different lip product each day.  I have however made significant progress in using up my Bourjois 123 foundation and rimmel match perfection concealer, both of which I think I might be able to finish this month.   My Emma Hardie cleansing balm is done too as I mentioned above, I have been concentrating on using up my shu oil and ren cleansing milk, they are definately not as enjoyable to use and my skin doesn't like them as much, but I think I can realistically finish these this month!  Also on the hit list is my L'Oreal Micellaire Water which I won't be repurchasing, I use this to clean up my hand and stuff where I put foundation prior to application, I think baby wipes are cheaper and less mess and won't require additional cotton!  As for body products I think I might finish up some rosehip oil and a body lotion.  Hair wise I am going to try to use up my bumble and bumble surf spray and a bottle of dry shampoo, I am trying not to buy any new hair products while I finish up some of the stuff I have but I have changed how I style my hair and I really want to try some new stuff!


----------



## bluelitzer (Mar 13, 2014)

I am 1/2 done with a travel size mac cleanse off tranquil. I don't know if I am using too much since I bought it last January. How much do you guys pump out when using it?


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 13, 2014)

bluelitzer said:


> I am 1/2 done with a travel size mac cleanse off tranquil. I don't know if I am using too much since I bought it last January. How much do you guys pump out when using it?


  One pump should be plenty. When you add a bit of water it will foam up a bit, creating plenty of cleanser to remove your entire face of makeup.


----------



## liba (Mar 14, 2014)

I went through all my spring lipsticks yesterday and found that my Party Parrot is very heavily used - half gone! I've got a BU, so I think I'm just going to make the current tube my go-to bright and see what it'll take to finish it off. My Quite Cute is nearly as low too, but that one I still want to be sparing about- there are more Party Parrot style shades out there than QCs.


----------



## bluelitzer (Mar 15, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> One pump should be plenty. When you add a bit of water it will foam up a bit, creating plenty of cleanser to remove your entire face of makeup.


  Thanks! You're referring to one pump for travel size or full size? I have the Tranquil Cleanse Off and that never foamed on me, weird. I read the original one does though and after I'm done with the Tranquil I will get the other.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 15, 2014)

bluelitzer said:


> Thanks! You're referring to one pump for travel size or full size? I have the Tranquil Cleanse Off and that never foamed on me, weird. I read the original one does though and after I'm done with the Tranquil I will get the other.


  I'm not familiar with the travel size, but I'd assume that they'd pump the same amount (seeing as both sizes of fix + spray the same amount :dunno: )


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 15, 2014)

Speaking of fix plus, I found a travel sized bottle hidden away and tried to start using it up. Remembered that I didn't like it, I really don't feel like it does anything for me at all.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 15, 2014)

Ya'll are crazy! I can't live without my fix+! It's the best stuff ever!


----------



## iqaganda (Mar 16, 2014)

Finally emptied a mac lipstick!! Party Mate and I dont like it. Lol!


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *kerry-jane88* 



Speaking of fix plus, I found a travel sized bottle hidden away and tried to start using it up.
Remembered that I didn't like it, I really don't feel like it does anything for me at all.


  It didn't take me that long to use my travel size one up, i used it after I applied my makeup everyday to set/take down any powderyness etc.  I am glad I tried it but I am with you in that I wasn't convinced. I think I might try a skindinnavia spray once I am out for my current cheap one.   I am looking forward to posting my totals this month, everything is running out and I am loving using stuff up at the moment...sooo motivating!  I might come unstuck soon when i have to open new full sizes which take a while to use up! I am also having a determined effort to use up some of the those little samples and stuff particularly the perfume ones!


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 19, 2014)

In the last week, I've finished two B&B shower gels, a Clinique liquid face wash and a 1 litre Redken colour shampoo. I'm very close to finishing one MAC lipstick and a couple of CSGs, so I'm still getting through my liquid/cream products.


----------



## bluelitzer (Mar 21, 2014)

I am almost done with Naked Lunch. Will probably not repurchase until I am done with Jete.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Mar 23, 2014)

Doing very well and even managed to take the makeup I am trying to use with me on my recent trip. Some eyeshadows just don't want to die! I have finished one though, and by the end of the month I should finish a benefit lipstick/balm (One of the old ones with the stick in the tube, not a brush ending). A few other small things have bit the dust as well, will take a picture at the end of the month.


----------



## IHughes (Mar 23, 2014)

YAY I'm happy because I didn't seem to be making a dent in anything but now all of a sudden some things seem to be nearly finished. I have also used up a few samples and I'm going to try and use up as many samples as I can, I have a big box full of samples!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 23, 2014)

IHughes said:


> YAY I'm happy because I didn't seem to be making a dent in anything but now all of a sudden some things seem to be nearly finished. I have also used up a few samples and I'm going to try and use up as many samples as I can, I have a big box full of samples!


  That's good you're seeing progress! I know some products seem like they'll never end!  Im focusing on using up my tastitint lipbalms from the xmas set. Apparently if you take all four back with the box that counts as a b2m I still have the box but not the plastic insert so ill see how that goes when the time comes. I've given up on mintessence as I don't like the taste, im on sugared vanilla but it seems so drying on me :/ Anyone else notice this with tastitints?


----------



## Bcteagirl (Mar 23, 2014)

IHughes said:


> YAY I'm happy because I didn't seem to be making a dent in anything but now all of a sudden some things seem to be nearly finished. I have also used up a few samples and I'm going to try and use up as many samples as I can, I have a big box full of samples!


Congrats!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 23, 2014)

Managed to pull 6 lip items out for the bin or to give away, woo! Now my lips hurt from trying lipsticks on!


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 23, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> That's good you're seeing progress! I know some products seem like they'll never end!  Im focusing on using up my tastitint lipbalms from the xmas set. Apparently if you take all four back with the box that counts as a b2m I still have the box but not the plastic insert so ill see how that goes when the time comes. I've given up on mintessence as I don't like the taste, im on sugared vanilla but it seems so drying on me :/ Anyone else notice this with tastitints?


  You don't need the plastic insert or the box, because they're considered secondary packaging. Just all four minis to count as one empty. Just an fyi :wink:


----------



## Bcteagirl (Mar 23, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Now my lips hurt from trying lipsticks on!


I have a hamper like that, why didn't I think of that!


----------



## LouGarner (Mar 23, 2014)

i just finished my clinque primer, my rimmel dark brown brow pencil,NYX Milk jumbo pencil, MAC eyeliner in brown border and i just hit pan in my studio fix foundation. i feel good about finishing up these products.


----------



## meker (Mar 24, 2014)

Im joining the team. I have too many open Mac foundations that just dont work for my skin anymore. I dont know if my face has a newcolor story or what. Although I hate them all, I will force mysself to wear them and just look ghosty, orangey, red!!!! Heres my list in order to use: SFF SFP STUDIO Tech Studio Sculpt Matchmaster: just purchased and it goes orangey red will waittil summer months to see if ita better once I have tanned skin.


----------



## matchachoco (Mar 24, 2014)

meker said:


> Im joining the team. I have too many open Mac foundations that just dont work for my skin anymore. I dont know if my face has a newcolor story or what. Although I hate them all, I will force mysself to wear them and just look ghosty, orangey, red!!!! Heres my list in order to use: SFF SFP STUDIO Tech Studio Sculpt Matchmaster: just purchased and it goes orangey red will waittil summer months to see if ita better once I have tanned skin.


 That sounds awful! Can you mix them with other foundations to tone the orange down?  I got a little to heavy handed with my brush and broke my Pink Buttercream today. I had about an inch of pan showing and now it's below half. Is it bad that I was kind of excited about it breaking because I wasted some product? Don't get me wrong, if I loved it I would have considered scraping the powder off the floor but for something I'm just trying to finish, it felt like a happy coincidence.


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *meker* 



Im joining the team. I have too many open Mac foundations that just dont work for my skin anymore. I dont know if my face has a newcolor story or what. Although I hate them all, I will force mysself to wear them and just look ghosty, orangey, red!!!! Heres my list in order to use:
SFF
SFP
STUDIO Tech
Studio Sculpt
Matchmaster: just purchased and it goes orangey red will waittil summer months to see if ita better once I have tanned skin.


  If the matchmaster is a just bought can you take it back to the mac counter and exchange for a better colour match or a refund ?  Have a look at how much is left in the other bottles, you may be better off B2M them for a lippie and getting 1 new foundation that does work from there or something ? Particularly if everything no longer matches you need to go and get some samples before buying anything outright if you can to try to prevent mismatches.  sometimes we have to accept when things just really don't work that letting go can be better than forcing ourselves to use them up.  I am currently undergoing the 30 day lippie challenge from the low buy thread and as a result i have learnt so much about what works and what doesn't that something are just going in a "get rid of " bag and won't be used up because the formula doesn't work!


----------



## meker (Mar 24, 2014)

matchachoco said:


> That sounds awful! Can you mix them with other foundations to tone the orange down?  I got a little to heavy handed with my brush and broke my Pink Buttercream today. I had about an inch of pan showing and now it's below half. Is it bad that I was kind of excited about it breaking because I wasted some product? Don't get me wrong, if I loved it I would have considered scraping the powder off the floor but for something I'm just trying to finish, it felt like a happy coincidence.


  I have never mixed foundations before and im not sure how that would work being that they are all diff formulas. 





charlotte366 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *meker*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You are absolutly right about finding what works for you. Once I realized the MM didnt work I actually went to get a sample of F&B and I wasnt too thrilled with that either. I just have to find what works for my skin and it maybe just paying a little more or less to figure that out. I actually thought about just B2M the SFF and Studio Tech being that they above 50% used. thanks for the help!!!


----------



## User38 (Mar 24, 2014)

I finished my vitalumiere aqua yesterday.. all of it.  it spit little droplets.  I am using the one I have in the cream formula.. and it feels wrong on me.  it's drying to my skin.. so I have to hit the ground and find one soon which I love.. 

  also finished an EL moisture serum .. gone.

  I rarely finish any colour products.


----------



## xfarrax (Mar 24, 2014)

Desperately hoping I finish my prolong wear foundation and bourjois healthy mix serum this month. I have so many foundations that are ok in terms of color but the formula isn't quite what I want. Really want to finish these so I can maybe warrant a purchase of a new one. Finished an Avene extremely gentle moisturiser today, getting through skin care very quickly - my origins drink up intensive mask also only has a couple of uses left which excites me


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 24, 2014)

Finished up a MAC PLW Concealer... I wish that packaging was better. I like the product but the packaging is awful. Glass... bad for traveling and easily broken, and the dispenser wastes SO much product! MAC needs to stop worrying about repackaging Mineralize powders (ie. MSFN) and focus on their stuff that REALLY DESPERATELY NEEDS another packaging lookover!


----------



## jennyap (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *PixieDancer* 



Finished up a MAC PLW Concealer... I wish that packaging was better. I like the product but the packaging is awful. Glass... bad for traveling and easily broken, and the dispenser wastes SO much product! MAC needs to stop worrying about repackaging Mineralize powders (ie. MSFN) and focus on their stuff that REALLY DESPERATELY NEEDS another packaging lookover!



  Oh you are so right. I just got one of those recently, and I do really like the product but like you I hate the packaging. A pump is just the worst idea for a product like that where you may only want to use the tiniest amount at a time. I waste so much of it when it dispenses too much, I would look for something else rather than re-buy when I run out just because of that.


----------



## matchachoco (Mar 27, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *PixieDancer*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ITA with all of this! I love my PLW concealer but almost never use it because of those issues. Product either ends up in the garbage or on my face in mass amounts (or once, in a clump on the back of my hand because I forgot to wipe it off - that stuff has staying power, I had to use soap to get it off).  In Use it Up news, I finished Fast Friends l/g yesterday and decided not to try and save the Hello Kitty wand. Then, my Pink Buttercream completely fell apart this morning...not thrilled about that but it's not salvageable.  Also finally put 2 smelly greasepaint sticks in my b2m box: Dirty and Greengrease. For some reason, my oldest one from Style Black doesn't stink (and never did), so I'm keeping it for now.  Now I'm working on Oyster Girl l/g and Porcelain Pink MSF.


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 28, 2014)

March empties: 2 lotions, mascara, eyeliner, soap, Ro's Argan sample, bath bomb. Close to finishing a lipstick and a paint pot.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 29, 2014)

I've done really well with my use it up goals for March! I'll be posting pics when I get back home. Moving forward into April, I'm going to move away from using stuff up, only because I've completely broken out in acne and eczema everywhere  so I have to be very careful what I'm putting on my body at the moment.  I think I'll have to use my Liz Earle skin tint for makeup, which is practically see through but at least I know it won't bother my face. I got Estée Lauder double wear the other week, using it every day since and I think it's given me spots :/


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 30, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I've done really well with my use it up goals for March! I'll be posting pics when I get back home. Moving forward into April, I'm going to move away from using stuff up, only because I've completely broken out in acne and eczema everywhere  so I have to be very careful what I'm putting on my body at the moment.  I think I'll have to use my Liz Earle skin tint for makeup, which is practically see through but at least I know it won't bother my face. I got Estée Lauder double wear the other week, using it every day since and I think it's given me spots :/


  I too have ezcema and have to be careful, the eucerin 10% urea lotion is amazing on me got body lotion in means I use much less of my steroid creams  If the elDW is breaking you out it might be that you aren't getting it all off properly? That stuff is really stubborn! I use bioderma or a wipe to get the bulk off then a cleansing oil followed by a second cleanse with a balm or cream cleanser, sometimes even that will still leave some behind, that stuff is like glue!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 30, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> I too have ezcema and have to be careful, the eucerin 10% urea lotion is amazing on me got body lotion in means I use much less of my steroid creams  If the elDW is breaking you out it might be that you aren't getting it all off properly? That stuff is really stubborn! I use bioderma or a wipe to get the bulk off then a cleansing oil followed by a second cleanse with a balm or cream cleanser, sometimes even that will still leave some behind, that stuff is like glue!


   I've become really dependent on my steroid cream lately to the point it gives me little relief as it's so inflamed :/ Felt a bit better since I've been bathing in lush cocoa butter bath melts but that's an expensive treat I can't keep up! Yes I do think I'll try a more thorough cleanse when I take it off, it must be as I've been taking the foundation down my jaw and I've broke out there so I think that's it!  I just take my makeup off with wipes and then follow with Liz Earle eyebright and then either mac lightful lotion or decleor toner but yeah I need to step it up!


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 30, 2014)

Right march empties time, some if this has come from a purge to do ill mark those out, doing a major lipstick assessment through the 30 day low but challenge, will document the results if that next month when I'm finished!  Imperial leather foam burst shower gel Nivea in shower body moisturiser Eve lim face capsules Emma hardie 200ml amazing balm (sobs that I can't rebuy yet) Mac fix + 30ml Emma hardie 50ml am/pm face cream L'oreal 3 in 1 miceller solution Indeed labs hydraluron 30ml Clarins special eye contour balm (purged as had been using it for too long, there wasn't much left though) Indeed labs eysilix  Circplast Baume b5 150ml Korres wild rise brightening creme Benefit they're real sample size Illamasqua havoc liquid liner REN hydra calm cleansing milk  I also purged 2. Maybelline gel liners that had dried out, a colour tattoo I never reach for and an Elizabeth Arden gel liner that was dried out.  I am really working hard to use up all the half finished skincare before I open anything new and I am definitely buying less in an efforts to concentrate on using stuff up.  I am also enjoying a considered purge! It's easier to get rid if something when you wore it all day and it disappointed you!


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 30, 2014)

Oh and next month will be bumper with more makeup, I have so many things that are about to give up I just didn't quite get there in march !


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 30, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I've become really dependent on my steroid cream lately to the point it gives me little relief as it's so inflamed :/ Felt a bit better since I've been bathing in lush cocoa butter bath melts but that's an expensive treat I can't keep up! Yes I do think I'll try a more thorough cleanse when I take it off, it must be as I've been taking the foundation down my jaw and I've broke out there so I think that's it!  I just take my makeup off with wipes and then follow with Liz Earle eyebright and then either mac lightful lotion or decleor toner but yeah I need to step it up!


  Yep just wipes won't cut it with that foundation , the una brennen cleansing oil in boots in a good budget purchase follow that with a cleansing balm or rich lotion and you should find it improves!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi there! I'm new to the thread, my name is Marcela.
  I just read all the posts, and wow I'm glad I read them! I needed some inspiration/encouragement to start really using up my stuff.

  Is it sad the only things I ever hit pan on, are correctors? lol... My dark under eye circles are my worst enemy 
  I recently (yesterday) finished my MUFE HD concealer in #350, and a few days ago a Tarte corrector.

  I think I'm almost done with my MSFN  (since I use mine to set my concealer/corrector), but that's it.
  I have such a huge stash of lipstick and blushes  Im never gonna finish them


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 30, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hi there! I'm new to the thread, my name is Marcela. I just read all the posts, and wow I'm glad I read them! I needed some inspiration/encouragement to start really using up my stuff.  Is it sad the only things I ever hit pan on, are correctors? lol... My dark under eye circles are my worst enemy  I recently (yesterday) finished my MUFE HD concealer in #350, and a few days ago a Tarte corrector.  I think I'm almost done with my MSFN  (since I use mine to set my concealer/corrector), but that's it. I have such a huge stash of lipstick and blushes  Im never gonna finish them


  Hello! Welcome to the thread  I think you're like most of us, things that go quickest are concealers, face powders etc, staples like certain skincares. I was in a similar mind set about my makeup when I joined here, I have so much blusher, lipstick etc and only one face so how will I ever use them all up!?  But since I've had this space to explore my feelings about beauty and my findings when I've tried items, it's become a lot easier for me to see what works, what needs a tweak (advice from the gals here helps a lot  or stuff I need to be honest with that isn't working for me.  Don't let it overwhelm you, enjoy what you have, enjoy using stuff up and my advice is if anything just becomes a chore: let it go!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 30, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Don't let it overwhelm you, enjoy what you have, enjoy using stuff up and my advice is if anything just becomes a chore: let it go!


  Thanks! 
  I am definitely not feeling like it's a chore, more like... I love everything I have, and I just wish I could wear it all together lol!
  xD


----------



## Rebellefleur (Mar 31, 2014)

I finished another bottle of fix+ I repurchased it already though.
  Im sooo close to finishing viva glam cyndi, possom nosed pink lipglass & Longstem rose slimshine probably 10% left of each.
  ^^ Lip products take me forever. but Im definitely enjoying viva glam cyndi !


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* 



Hi there! I'm new to the thread, my name is Marcela.
  I just read all the posts, and wow I'm glad I read them! I needed some inspiration/encouragement to start really using up my stuff.

  Is it sad the only things I ever hit pan on, are correctors? lol... My dark under eye circles are my worst enemy 
  I recently (yesterday) finished my MUFE HD concealer in #350, and a few days ago a Tarte corrector.

  I think I'm almost done with my MSFN  (since I use mine to set my concealer/corrector), but that's it.
  I have such a huge stash of lipstick and blushes  Im never gonna finish them 



  Alot of people here feel like that, so don't let it get you down!  Kerry-Jane88 has some good advice!  I would also add that you may want to join the theme make up challenge or come up with mini challenges for yourself each month/week.  For example right now in the low buy thread some people are trying to wear 30 different lipsticks in 30 days, this is helping some of us purge formula's or shades that don't work too well on us!  I your case if your buying was well edited and you love everything (WELL DONE I wish I had been more selective!) mini challenges may help you get exposure to more of your stash ?  This might mean that you don't run through colour products at a crazy pace, but you might get through staples like foundation, concealer, powder and primer ?  Personally I have been concentrating on using up and finishing older products and those that were not far of being finished purely because I am trying to reduce the size of my stash. The 30 day challenge on lippies has helped me purge some shades/formulas that just don't work on me, but equally it has taken me away from using up a couple of nearly finished lipsticks that would be done by now if I hadn't done the challenge!  I have also started carrying the lippie of the day with me to work and I leave it out on my desk with a mirror, I now reapply mid morning, after lunch and mid afternoon, where as before if I ate as soon I got to work it would be gone and I wouldn't reapply, that approach has helped me use things up a little faster!


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *kerry-jane88* 




Hello! Welcome to the thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I think you're like most of us, things that go quickest are concealers, face powders etc, staples like certain skincares.
I was in a similar mind set about my makeup when I joined here, I have so much blusher, lipstick etc and only one face so how will I ever use them all up!?

But since I've had this space to explore my feelings about beauty and my findings when I've tried items, it's become a lot easier for me to see what works, what needs a tweak (advice from the gals here helps a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or stuff I need to be honest with that isn't working for me.

Don't let it overwhelm you, enjoy what you have, enjoy using stuff up and my advice is if anything just becomes a chore: let it go!


  Excellent advice, a stash should be enjoyed, it should not overwhelm or become a chore, I have begun to love painting my face on again!


----------



## matchachoco (Apr 1, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hi there! I'm new to the thread, my name is Marcela. I just read all the posts, and wow I'm glad I read them! I needed some inspiration/encouragement to start really using up my stuff.  Is it sad the only things I ever hit pan on, are correctors? lol... My dark under eye circles are my worst enemy  I recently (yesterday) finished my MUFE HD concealer in #350, and a few days ago a Tarte corrector.  I think I'm almost done with my MSFN  (since I use mine to set my concealer/corrector), but that's it. I have such a huge stash of lipstick and blushes  Im never gonna finish them


 Welcome to the thread! Concealers go quick for me, too. Even on days when I don't feel like wearing color, concealer and mascara find their way onto my face. I like to focus on one or two lipsticks and glosses at a time on weekdays and then rotate through the wilder colors on the weekends, depending on my mood.  That's great that you're finishing an MSFN! It took me 4 years to finish the one I had!  





charlotte366 said:


> I have also started carrying the lippie of the day with me to work and I leave it out on my desk with a mirror, I now reapply mid morning, after lunch and mid afternoon, where as before if I ate as soon I got to work it would be gone and I wouldn't reapply, that approach has helped me use things up a little faster!


 Great idea keeping a mirror at your desk! I do the same sort of frequent reapplication but by way of frequent bathroom trips.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 1, 2014)

March Empties! Wow I actually finished a perfume! Not bad considering I have over 20! And I finished a foundation too!  Im finding having the empties bag really motivating, makes me want to fill it! I've purged a lot more stuff than shown here makeup wise but I put that straight into the bin, sell box or b2m bag so im not tempted to fish it out  I nearly finished a few more things so im confident that April's empties will be plentiful too, lots of shower and body products nearly done and im hoping to get through an eye cream as I have 4 open atm!


----------



## liba (Apr 1, 2014)

I really think of use-it-up more in the sense of makeup, since I don't keep a lot of different skin care or perfume around at any given time.

  I DID finally get the very last drop of my Santa Maria de Novella Violet cologne. I've been out of their Patchouli and Gardenia for a while now too, so it's going to be time to replenish. 100% definite on a new Patchouli. The only reason I didn't have a new bottle already was it was out of stock. Gardenia was lovely, but I'll probably go for something different this time..maybe Honeysuckle. I love SMN Violet, but my true violet love is Penhaligon's Violetta. There was a while where it was unavailable in the States, but at least now they have a modern website shop. Took them long enough. I'll either order it online, or just go back to another SMN love from years back - Iris. I never have more than 3-5 perfumes at a time and out of those, there is always a bottle of Lorenzo Villoresi Donna, a bottle of Sheliane by Detaille and a bottle of SMN Patchouli (barring any disasters). I'm a VERY finicky perfume woman and am happy wearing the same scents for decades, because I only want what becomes the perfect blend on my own natural pH. I'm an old fashioned "ladies should have a signature scent" throwback.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Apr 4, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hi there! I'm new to the thread, my name is Marcela.
> I just read all the posts, and wow I'm glad I read them! I needed some inspiration/encouragement to start really using up my stuff.
> 
> Is it sad the only things I ever hit pan on, are correctors? lol... My dark under eye circles are my worst enemy
> ...


  Wow 30 lipsticks in 30 days, that's quite a challenge. I definitely need to join those makeup challenge groups, that sounds awesome!
  I have to make myself go in the low buy :/ I spend too much  I work at Sephora and every day is a temptation  ... at least I get a discount huh? lol


----------



## v0ltagekid (Apr 4, 2014)

matchachoco said:


> Great idea keeping a mirror at your desk! I do the same sort of frequent reapplication but by way of frequent bathroom trips.


  I think the only reason I'm really close to finishing my MSFN is because I use it to set my face and my concealer, since the coverage isn't that great but I love the texture,a nd it doesn't leave me too dry, which I like... otherwise it would have sat in my drawer forever lol!


----------



## bluelitzer (Apr 4, 2014)

I just noticed I hit pan on All That Glitters and I'm zeroing in on emptying it up before summer is over!


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 4, 2014)

Finished The Perfect Cheek. Onto a new one!


----------



## xfarrax (Apr 5, 2014)

Finished my Liz Earle cleanse and polish as well as garnier micellar water


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 5, 2014)

I have a pretty good pile of "almost finished" stuff...
  A lot of lip products! Once my "30 Lipsticks In 30 Days" Challenge is over, I'm going to have to focus on these a little more.

  Stuff that's almost gone:
  Laura Mercier Silk Creme Foundation (less than 4 applications left)
  MAC Strobe Cream travel size (I mix this with the LM Foundation)
  MUFE HD Elixir (less than 1/3 remaining)
  Lip Products:
  MAC Mauvellous (Nowhere near finished, but it's so old I feel weird about keeping it around much longer. Still smells perfect though!)
  MAC Snob
  Viva Glam II
  Viva Glam VI
  MAC Miss Ross
  MAC Lush Amber
  MAC Pure Magnificence CSG
  MAC Narcissus CSG (have a ton of BU's!)
  MAC Geo Pink CSG
  Mac Dressed To Dazzle DG
  MAC Love Alert DG (hardly ANY left! Maybe 1-2 more uses tops!)


----------



## xfarrax (Apr 6, 2014)

almost finished:
  mac softening lotion - will be repurchasing, i feel like it helped in fading some areas on my face where i had faint scars/discoloration

  clinique super cityblock - don't think i'll repurchase using shu uemura uv underbase at the moment but looking for something really light and have heard about a new benefit sun screen coming out soon which is meant to be super lightweight


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 7, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> almost finished: mac softening lotion - will be repurchasing, i feel like it helped in fading some areas on my face where i had faint scars/discoloration


  Softening lotion is great! It helps me with clarity too. How do you apply it? I use it like a toner with a cotton wool pad and really buff it in.


----------



## xfarrax (Apr 7, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Softening lotion is great! It helps me with clarity too. How do you apply it? I use it like a toner with a cotton wool pad and really buff it in.


 Yep most the time I do it like that or sometimes I pour a bit in my hand and then press it onto my face with palms both work for me tbh


----------



## bellaluv95 (Apr 7, 2014)

Here's my list of things I want to finish / using up atm:
  Mac Plumful (fav "natural" lipstick on my complexion, still have ways to go) 
  Revlon Lip Butter in Raspberry Pie (not much left!)
  Mac Flatter Me (It crumbled a little, but I love using it, have to use it more often)
  Nars Laguna (hit pan, I use it almost every day)
  Nars Sheer Glow Foundation
  Mac Ronnie Red (I have a bu ready  )
  American Apparel lipgloss in Micromesh (almost done)
  Mac Mall Madness lip gloss (Should use it more often)
  Nars Light Reflecting Setting Pressed Powder (I've hit pan)

  Skincare:
  Anne Borlind ZZ Sensitive Night Cream (pretty much done, want to repurchase!)
  Josie Maran Argan Oil (large bottle, I have been using it often)
  Nuxe creme fraiche de beaute - 24 hr soothing and moisturizing cream (finishing it!)
  American Mortals My Stick (lip balm)


----------



## Bcteagirl (Apr 9, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I think the only reason I'm really close to finishing my MSFN is because I use it to set my face and my concealer, since the coverage isn't that great but I love the texture,a nd it doesn't leave me too dry, which I like... otherwise it would have sat in my drawer forever lol!
> I am missing my acronyms at the moment, MSFN?
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *xfarrax*
> ...


  Good to know!

  Everybody is doing really great!

  I am a bit late posting my April photo(s) so here goes:










  Moisturizer, nail polish remover, loose powder delux sample from clinique, hand moisturizer sample, lip gloss tub, lip gloss stick, 3 mascara (2 mini), shower gel pod, 2 samples of toner,
  One cream eyeshadow, and the clinique shadow from last month is here too since I didn't take a picture of it last time.

  I now count 8 shadows I have hit pan on. They really don't seem to want to die though, we shall see how I do this month. I do have one lipstick style lipgloss used up already. Currently working on about 5 lipsticks that are well on their way.


----------



## IHughes (Apr 9, 2014)

Bcteagirl said:


> I am missing my acronyms at the moment, MSFN?


  Mineralized Skinfinish Natural  It happens to me all the time, I get really confused with all the acronyms


----------



## Bcteagirl (Apr 9, 2014)

IHughes said:


> It happens to me all the time, I get really confused with all the acronyms


Thanks!


----------



## Jennifae (Apr 16, 2014)

Great thread!  I'm gonna have to post a list of stuff I've used up.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  P.S.  I moved this to Cosmetic Discussion.


----------



## Rebellefleur (Apr 19, 2014)

I just B2m'ed 12 things for 2 lippies from playland 
  2 Bottles fix+ - Empty
  Lipglass in possum nosed pink - Empty
  Lipglass in Nico - Empty
  Lipglass in she loves candy - Empty
  3D lipglass in 3D - Almost empty, but its from 2007 so I just B2m'ed it.
  Slimshine in Long stem rose - Finally Finished it!
  Colour crafted lipstick - finished about 60% of it, it wasnt working out for me and it would make my lips feel super dry =\
  Tread gently tendertone - Empty
  & The rest were eyeshadow depots. But yay im so happy I finished quite a few products!
  The ones im currently working on:

  Of royaltly lipstick - 40% left
  vivaglam cyndi lipstick 10 % left
  poshlife monogram lipglass 20 % left
  baby sparks dazzleglass 30% left
  steal my heart lipglass 40 % left
  nyphette lipglass 30 % left


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 22, 2014)

Finished my Laura Mercier Silk Creme Foundation AND my MAC Prep & Prime Highlighter in Radiant Rose today! Woot Woot!!


----------



## matchachoco (Apr 24, 2014)

Good work everyone!  I B2Med some empties 2 weeks ago for a Creme d'Nude that I have to a friend. It's a great feeling to take all those empties in, give a friend (who is new to MAC) a nice lipstick, and go home with nothing!  Here's my progress on Oyster Girl (hard to see but maybe 33% left) and Flamingo!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have 5 empties waiting, so I have to find another friend who needs lipstick!


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 25, 2014)

matchachoco said:


> I have 5 empties waiting, so I have to find another friend who needs lipstick!


  GOOD JOB! And what a super sweet gesture! I think I'm going to borrow that idea and take my little sis to MAC with me next week! She's always waiting for me to purge my stash and give her goodies. And I have bought her every new MAC item she owns. It would be fun to take her and let her pick something out!! Thanks for the idea!!


----------



## liba (Apr 27, 2014)

Wow, super surprised! I actually hit pan on my Blacklit Electric Cool eyeshadow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  It's true that it's one of my most used shadows for a quick, out on the town look. It stays put even when you're dancing and sweating, it's got those beautiful green opalescent sparkles, you can sheer it or build it up. I haven't hit pan on a shadow in years, though, so I was very surprised. I guess there really isn't that much product in those pans - I thought it'd go down deeper into the jar than it did. I was smart enough to buy a BU before they disappeared, so that's good at least, but now I'm extra happy they're coming back this year. Here's to Blacklit being one of them or maybe something even better (though it's hard to imagine how it could be topped)!

  Oh I know how it could be topped….do the exact color and sparkle, but put them in a sheer liquid formula just like Pisces Superslick liner from Riri. I would keel right over for that.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 30, 2014)

April Empties '14:
  Feeling proud of all these empties!



​ ​ Bodycare
  Liz Earle Bergamot & Ginger Silky Body Lotion sachet: at 15ml this was quite a large sample, good for two full body applications.  It was nice but the scent was too spicy and citrusy for my taste.

  Garnier Oil Beauty Lotion sachet x 2: bewteen the two sachets I got three uses.  Very easy to rub in and I like the oily smell.  I ended up purchasing this product in the 400ml pump bottle.

  Aveeno Skin Relief Moisturisng Lotion sachet: I used this 10ml sachet all up in one go before bed one night. I wasn't a fan at all; it had a strange oaty smell that didn't sit well on me.

  Nuxe Huile Prodigieuse Multi-usage Dry Oil 10ml X 2: this was a bit too floral for me to use on my face comfortably, so I'd been using it up as a body oil mostly.  I tried putting some on the ends of my hair and it was grim, the oil penetrated right the way up my hair and the ends were heavy and greasy.  I gave up on using up the second bottle as I'd had it open a while and it didn't seem to agree with my skin.

  Lush Charity Pot sample: I'd been given a sample last time I was in Lush, even though I wasn't sold on it the last time I'd sampled it.  It smells of chocolate and geranium to me and I'm not really loving it.

  Philosophy Coconut Macaroon Body Butter: I've had this for so long that it has changed scent.  It has gone from the sweet coconut smell to a more baby powder smell.  It also made my skin sweat, so I gave up on this.

  Soap & Glory The Righteous Butter Body Lotion: I'll give this props, it was very cooling and soothing for a mainstream drugstore brand.  I don't think I like smelling of peach so strongly though.

  REN Moroccan Rose Otto Body Cream: nourishing as it was,  this was another rose product that smelt off on me.


Shower Products
  Soap & Glory Flake Away scrub: I liked the consitency, but I'm not sure that the peach smell is my fave.

  Philosophy Brown Butter Cookie Shower Gel: I love this, most of the Philosphy gels I've smelt are way too sickly strong but this was sweet in a useable way.

  Skincare
  The Body Shop Seaweed Pore-Cleansing Facial Exfoliator: a good generic scrub, with large enough grains to use as a good body scrub too.  I wouldn't buy this again though, as many other drugstroe brands are just as simple.

  The Body Shop Seaweed Deep Cleansing Facial Wash: didn't see much benefit from this, my face never felt particularly clean or soft or anything after using it.

  Lush Celestial Moistriser: love love love this!  It's so gentle on my face and smells like white chocolate.  I'm holding out on buying a full sized pot for now as I know I won't want to use up anything else if I get it!

  Tesco Dry Eye Tear Mist: love this because I'm lazy and it's a lot easier than putting drops in your eyes.

  I started to use my Decleor toner A Lot more liberally, so I've used up about 50ml in just a month compared to the 50ml I used up in the 3 months prior!


Makeup
  Dolce & Gabbana The Mascara Coffee: great colour, great look, but then after a week of use it clumped suddenly and became totally unuseable 

  17 Doll'd Up Mascara Brown/Black: this has lastest me way over a year and I've worn it most days.  Not the most stand out formula out there, but I use it as it doesnt irritate my eyes at all, which most mascaras do.

  e.l.f. brow gel: another one bites the dust.


Fragrance
  Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab Pele Imp: an exotic fruity and musky oil.

  Valentina edp sample: smelt of nothing, instantly forgettable.

  See By Chloe edp sample: nice and sweet but very generic.

  Rosabotanica edp sample: I hated this on me and that surprised me.  I'd read that it's like a souped up version of Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche and on first try I agreed but when I sprayed it onto my body it was flowery in an acidic way.

  Philosophy Pure Grace Perfume Oil: a serene scent that's sadly gone too oily and lost it's clean touch.

  Balenciaga edp: this used to be my signature scent, though I haven't worn it in over 2 years now as I've moved into warmer scents.  There is about 8ml left in the bottle but it's gone off.


Goals
  Last months aim of using up an eye cream was perhaps a little ambitious, especially as I didn't zero in on using just one. I'm making progress with my Estee Lauder Night Repair Eye Cream though.

  My goals for May are to use up at least one facial wash, though it's possible I could even finish two or three by the end of the month!
  I think I can finish one hand cream, one face cream, Palmers Facial Scrub and Nip + Fab Dry Leg Fix too.


----------



## PixieDancer (May 2, 2014)

Ahhhhhh Vibrancy Eye down, Vibrancy Eye down! Just finished it yesterday! Along with my Dr. Gross eye gel. 
  Guess I'm cracking open 1 of my 4 remaining VE backups! Oh the sadness...


----------



## matchachoco (May 14, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> GOOD JOB! And what a super sweet gesture! I think I'm going to borrow that idea and take my little sis to MAC with me next week! She's always waiting for me to purge my stash and give her goodies. And I have bought her every new MAC item she owns. It would be fun to take her and let her pick something out!! Thanks for the idea!!


 You're welcome! I hope you guys had fun! It's always satisfying to turn in a B2M and sharing the love makes it extra rewarding.  Oyster Girl lipglass is officially GONE and there's just a sliver of Flamingo lipstick left.   I've started working on Easy Lounger lipglass (which I actually won from a Temptalia giveaway) because it's subtle enough to wear to work.  I'm working hard on Veronica's Blush but there is not even a glimpse of the pan yet. The hearts also don't seem to want to wear down. Maybe I should use a smaller brush and hit them directly?


----------



## bluelitzer (May 22, 2014)

I'm happy I hit pan on MAC Coquette eyeshadow today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I use Coquette as an eyebrow filler for everyday casual looks. I used to fill my brows with Espresso but it's too brown and my natural hair color is black/cool brown and Espresso looks unnatural. Coquette is just perfect although I sometimes I mix Espresso with it when I'm feeling bolder.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 22, 2014)

Skincare :   1)  Chanel Hydra Beauty Cream  2)  Shiseido Benefiance cream  Bodycare   1) The Body Shop, body butter Vitamin E 2) Caudalie handcream   Makeup   1) Benefit mascara They ´ Real  2) Benefit mascara Bad Gal  Perfumes   1) Roses de Chloé 2) Réminiscence White Tubéreuse


----------



## liba (May 22, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Ahhhhhh Vibrancy Eye down, Vibrancy Eye down! Just finished it yesterday! Along with my Dr. Gross eye gel.
> Guess I'm cracking open 1 of my 4 remaining VE backups! Oh the sadness…


  oh nooooooooooo!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Maybe it's time to experiment with the smallest amount you can get away with using? I seem to get everything i need out of a tiny pump the size of a lentil - like only holding the pump down by half when i dispense it. I have to put it on with my fingers that way, though. If I try to use a brush, half of it gets absorbed before it gets on my face.


----------



## veronikawithak (May 23, 2014)

liba said:


> oh nooooooooooo!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I also only use half a pump with my fingers. What gets me is that if I don't use it every day some of it dries up in the applicator and wastes that product..


----------



## liba (May 23, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I also only use half a pump with my fingers. What gets me is that if I don't use it every day some of it dries up in the applicator and wastes that product..


  You can take a pin and unclog it, which lowers the amount of wasted stuff pumped through. It's weird since my earlier bottles didn't clog like my current one does. I hope my BU's won't be all hardened and dried by the time I crack 'em open.

  Why, MAC, why????


----------



## veronikawithak (May 23, 2014)

liba said:


> You can take a pin and unclog it, which lowers the amount of wasted stuff pumped through. It's weird since my earlier bottles didn't clog like my current one does. I hope my BU's won't be all hardened and dried by the time I crack 'em open.
> 
> Why, MAC, why????


  It's not really that it clogs up.. just whenever I go to pump some out half of it is dry and then the rest is fine. Maybe they'll bring a similar product back but with better packaging......


----------



## Genn (May 25, 2014)

I just found this thread but I have been working on using up all my samples. They are taking over too much space. Foundation, mascara, primer samples.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 1, 2014)

May Empties!  Skincare  Aromatherapy Associates Hydrating  Renewing Rose Cleanser 10ml  Lush Cosmetics Ultrabland Cleanser Sample Pot  Ren Glycolactic Radiance Renewal Mask 5ml Guerlian Orchidee Imperiale Exceptional Complete Care The Cream 3ml  Ole Henriksen 10 Truth To Go Wipes  Tesco Comfort Drops  Bodycare  Secret Clear Gel Scent Expressions Va Va Vanilla  Monu Recovery Balm 50ml  Nip + Fab Dry Leg Fix 100ml  Other  Garnier Ultimate Blends The Sleek Perfector Oil 3.5ml Sample  Thierry Mugler Angel Eau Sucree 1.2ml Sample


----------



## Rebellefleur (Jun 2, 2014)

Yay I finished 2 glosses 
  one was a fullsize - Baby sparks dazzleglass and one was from a holiday set - Morning glory lustreglass.
  & Im also so close to finishing posh life lipglass & vivaglam cyndi.. wow Ive been working on those for a while.


----------



## unraveling (Jun 3, 2014)

I am totally trying to subscribe to this thread and it keeps saying operation invalid.
  I am going to try to subscribe when i post this.


----------



## katred (Jun 4, 2014)

@unraveling - Did it work? PM me if you're still having difficulties and let me know what kind of OS and what browser you're using. I'll see what we can do to sort out the problem.


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 6, 2014)

Sadly operation use it all up doesn't really work with try to use all your in your stash! The only things I seem to used up are skincare and lip balms.

  Just finished my Kate Somerville Age Arrest Cream,
  B2M Bubble Tea plush gloss which I hated
  Maybelline baby lip is cherry I think
  Bliss hand dream with Macadamia oil and Grapeseed extract.
  Kiehls Abyssine Eye Cream

  Yeah this project is going very slowly! Some of you are making great progress! yay for you.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jun 6, 2014)

I have been missing a forgot to post May, i have a May list so will combine it with June's.

  May was a bad month for using stuff up for me, just skincare and a couple of mascaras etc. I am doing some challenges to decide what make up needs purging which has impacted on my finishing up a couple of nearly used bits and pieces.

  Concentrating on trying to finish up some stuff in June to bring my stash more under control before i re-do my inventory!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 9, 2014)

Viva glam Cyndi and Nude Rose. Pulled these two out of my lipstick storage to keep on my vanity so I see them more to use up. These are some of the oldest mac lippies I have and I dont think lustres keep so well compared to mattes and satins.


----------



## bluelitzer (Jun 11, 2014)

Finished Clarisonic mini gel face wash, hit pan on my MAC Shroom and almost done with Lancôme Teint Idole foundation I purchased from 2012. Too drying to use in the winter and early spring so it only got used in the summer.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 11, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Sadly operation use it all up doesn't really work with try to use all your in your stash! The only things I seem to used up are skincare and lip balms.
> 
> Just finished my Kate Somerville Age Arrest Cream,
> B2M Bubble Tea plush gloss which I hated
> ...


It's the same for me , I do use up skincare, body balms, body oils or hand creams but makeup ? Well, and besides I don't want to use up MAC LE lippies, I do use up mascaras but it's more simple and easy. Euh don't use up Accent Calla, a JC blush stays a long time, 3 years or even more !


----------



## Elba (Jun 18, 2014)

I can hardly believe it, but I hit pan on a bronzer and a highlighter. I'll concentrate on using these up now. I'm actually excited!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jun 23, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> These are some of the oldest mac lippies I have and I dont think lustres keep so well compared to mattes and satins.


   i would have a week of wearing and reapplying nude rose if it was me, there is barely anything left in there! get using it and it will soon be gone....B2M


----------



## charlotte366 (Jun 23, 2014)

Elba said:


>


  Pan Porn!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Keep at them, I find once pan is seen the next bit goes quicker as you see the circle get bigger and bigger!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jun 23, 2014)

I am redoing my make up inventory and posting my May and June empties this weekend ladies! some of my downward movement will be because I am trying to sell the stuff I don't use and 2 rounds of the 30 day lippie challenge has resulted in me not making much of dent in my lipstick stash. 

  So from July onwards I am jumping back into a use it up mindset, i find powder pruducts like bronzer, blush and highlighter the most difficult but I can make good progress on foundation, concealer, powder and lipsticks.

  I am now regularly changing my mascaras and my eyes are a lot happier and less irritated. That means I am getting through these at a good pace and should use all the back ups up by the end of the year.

  Keep Going Ladies!!!


----------



## IHughes (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm so excited! For the first time I have hit pan on a bronzer and a MSF natural! I didn't expect it at all as they seemed neverending! I've used both daily for over a year!  So exciting!!


----------



## Rebellefleur (Jun 28, 2014)

Its been a slow process but stuff Ive managed to finish lately:
  - Lioele triple the solution BB Cream
  - Burberry beat perfume (NOOOO my fave =\ )
  - Victorias secret lovespell body spray
  - Fix +
  - Blacktrack fluidline

  Stuff Im still working on:
  - Roxy perfume (almost done) - I used to have soo many perfumes im glad im starting to finish some!
  - Viva glam cyndi - IDK why but this is taking me forever and when I decided to finish it I only had like 30 % of it left.. I need to start re-applying it every 5 mins or something =\
  - Poshlife Monogram lipglass from mac - Also taking me a while to finish this one..im down to about 10 % now


----------



## HppyLittleNinja (Jun 28, 2014)

Is anyone ready for some major Pan P0rn?!


  ... waiting for my computer to do its thing ... ... ...


----------



## HppyLittleNinja (Jun 28, 2014)

I felt a bit ridiculous doing this photo shoot...
I hope you get something out of it!

  - MAC Nude On Board Pro Longwear Bronzing Powder (Hey Sailor! Collection)
  - MAC Too Chic Beauty Powder (Iris Apfel Collection) 

  I'm stoked about Nude On Board. I'll likely finish it by summer's end.
Then I'll whip out my Nude On Board from the Temperature Rising Collection.
  I do not get backups but I made an exception for NoB because: a) I was getting a lot of use out of my original NoB; b) this fantastic formula is LE; and c) the Temperature Rising release was a repromote. I don't see MAC re-releasing the shade any time soon.


----------



## matchachoco (Jun 29, 2014)

Ugh! Being sick for 2 weeks threw a wrech in my use it up plans, and I barely wore makeup in June. So, here's some pan spam to make up for it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tiny pan peeking through on Veronica's Blush. Hella pan on UD Sellout and Half Baked, and just a bit on an all time fave, UD deluxe Honey.


----------



## HppyLittleNinja (Jun 29, 2014)

@matchachoco I hope you're feeling better now. That's a lot of pan -- great work! I'm impressed with the progress you've made on Veronica's Blush. It feels like it was released not long ago.


----------



## matchachoco (Jun 30, 2014)

HppyLittleNinja said:


> @matchachoco  I hope you're feeling better now. That's a lot of pan -- great work! I'm impressed with the progress you've made on Veronica's Blush. It feels like it was released not long ago.


 Thanks, I'm finally feeling better. Veronica's Blush is over a year old but it's been really stubborn. I was so excited to even see a hint of the pan!


----------



## mel33t (Jun 30, 2014)

What an awesome thread!! I have such a hard time using things up because something new always comes along!  Subscribing!!


----------



## matchachoco (Jun 30, 2014)

mel33t said:


> What an awesome thread!! I have such a hard time using things up because something new always comes along!  Subscribing!!


 I have this problem, too!  Lately, I try not to open new things if I have too many other things to finish... But sometimes I can't resist.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 1, 2014)

June Empties!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That's most of the little things I was trying to use up. Now that they are out of the way my focus is on the bigger products I have.


----------



## matchachoco (Jul 1, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> June Empties!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice!! Good luck with the big stuff!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm back! May/June is being posted together. I was teaching during May/June which meant I was at home preparing classes on off days, which means less makeup used up. I am however finally making progress in the makeup department (2 dead lippies, 1 dead eyeshadow) so there is hope for me yet!





  Makeup:

  2 dead lipgloss lipsticks (1 red, one benefit)
  One avon lipgloss
  Sephora lip gloss (one finished, other 4 well on their way).
  foundation sample (Laura Mercier)
  1 mini mascara, clinique
  One utterly destroyed brown eyeshadow, with the other three well on their way (May finish the entire thing this summer, what do you think?)

  Facial:

  eminence sample
  make up remover, small

  Skincare:
  4 hotel sized moisturizers
  1 shower gel button
  1 small shower gel

  Other:
  Candle! I actually finished a candle!

  Back to regular working hours, I am torn between using up the stuff I am making progress on, and having fun using up my samples. Drawn towards samples at the moment, I mean it is summer...


----------



## Rebellefleur (Jul 9, 2014)

Yay! So I finally finished my vivaglam cyndi & Poshlife lipglass.
  I now have a B2M which im considering getting chatterbox lipstick or bronze eyeshadow.. not sure yet..but This B2M Consists of 3 lip products, which feels like such an accomplishment =P

  Currently Im working on:
  - Of Royalty lipstick
  - VivaGlam Nicki 1 lipstick
  - Steal my heart lipglass
  - Nymphette lipglass
  - Frozen Dream Lipglass
  - Secret crush C-thru lipcolour
  - Naked honey Highlight powder


----------



## tirurit (Jul 11, 2014)

Hiya! Long time no see.

  I am currently working on finishing


MAC FB in N1 (I am tanner in summer but as this one is so sheer I don't bother buying a darker one I simply apply some darker MSFN and bronzer) 	
MAC Oil Control 	
Shower gel I bought while abroad on holidays 	
Guerlain bronzer (is the oldest powder I own) 	
Benefit They are real mascara 	
most of my glosses (I don't really wear gloss but somehow I buy one now and then) 
 
  Good luck to all the others with their goals!


----------



## bluelitzer (Jul 27, 2014)

I hit the mesh on my msfn yesterday.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Jul 27, 2014)

bluelitzer said:


>


Congrats!!


----------



## Haven (Jul 27, 2014)

I am subscribing to this thread.  I am making an effort to use up or pass on some of my products.  I need to trim my stash (hoard).

  I have been working through my samples. I dumped all of my samples & trial sizes on the floor and sorted them by brand & purpose/use.  I also tossed some that were extremely old.  Before I buy more skincare, I need to work through all of these.  It amazes me how many little packets of products I have accumulated.

  (I already went through my closets this summer and donated clothes/shoes/etc to goodwill.  The stash is my next task.)


----------



## DMcG9 (Jul 28, 2014)

Haven said:


> I am subscribing to this thread.  I am making an effort to use up or pass on some of my products.  I need to trim my stash (hoard).
> 
> I have been working through my samples. I dumped all of my samples & trial sizes on the floor and sorted them by brand & purpose/use.  I also tossed some that were extremely old.  Before I buy more skincare, I need to work through all of these.  It amazes me how many little packets of products I have accumulated.
> 
> (I already went through my closets this summer and donated clothes/shoes/etc to goodwill.  The stash is my next task.)


  I had to separate all my samples of things from my regular stash too. I put them in a ziploc bag so I can see them all and I make an effort to use them for travel or daytrips when I don't want to haul a larger make up bag in my purse.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 28, 2014)

I used up my final backup of the Vichy Purete Thermale 3-in-1 Calming Cleansing Solution 400ml! I think I have a travel sized 100ml one left but I'm saving it for travel. I'm now down to two micellar waters - the Loreal Skin Perfection and Bioderma Sensibo H20. I like that these two don't have fragrance, so I think I'll probably stick with one of them but I haven't decided which yet. I have one in my bathroom and one in my bedroom so I can try out both.

I'm working on trying this new thing out where I don't buy a backup of something until I'm almost done the product!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Jul 28, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I used up my final backup of the Vichy Purete Thermale 3-in-1 Calming Cleansing Solution 400ml! I think I have a travel sized 100ml one left but I'm saving it for travel. I'm now down to two micellar waters - the Loreal Skin Perfection and Bioderma Sensibo H20. I like that these two don't have fragrance, so I think I'll probably stick with one of them but I haven't decided which yet. I have one in my bathroom and one in my bedroom so I can try out both.
> 
> I'm working on trying this new thing out where I don't buy a backup of something until I'm almost done the product!


  Congrats!!

  I used up a benefit highlighter, the size that comes with the medium sized sets (Came with the dandelion set) so now I am trying to use up the summertime ones I recieved in the Benefit calendar before summer is over! They are teeny tiny so hopefully it should not be an issue! Also used up a full sized drug store DD cream, so now am trying out all the other ones I purchased sample sizes of (Clinique, Nars, Tarte, etc). Lipsticks and eyeshadows as usual going more slowly than expected *sigh*.


----------



## matchachoco (Aug 3, 2014)

Bcteagirl said:


> Congrats!!  I used up a benefit highlighter, the size that comes with the medium sized sets (Came with the dandelion set) so now I am trying to use up the summertime ones I recieved in the Benefit calendar before summer is over! They are teeny tiny so hopefully it should not be an issue! Also used up a full sized drug store DD cream, so now am trying out all the other ones I purchased sample sizes of (Clinique, Nars, Tarte, etc). Lipsticks and eyeshadows as usual going more slowly than expected *sigh*.


 Nice work! Hang in there on the lipsticks and eyeshadows.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Making major progress on my Veronica's Blush and my Careblend!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice! I hit pan on my Laura mercier mineral power, it has been my daily powder since November.

Here is my July tally:


I
	


I did decent this month, although I only finished 1 lipstick, and no eyeshadows:


July            face mask -Holika holika2           Lip Gloss1           Lip Stick (all natural)1           Benefit highliter- Medium size (From dandelion set)1           Candle- votive1           CC cream sample foil1           Small sample soy cleanser (not foil)1           Serum foil4           Seche vite top coat1           Tarte blush on cardboard sample1           Nail polish remover1           Lubriderm type moisturizer foil2           Candle medium in glass (Ikea)1           DD cream full size1           Emminence seaberry eye cream sample1           Large shower gel1           Shower Gel Pod1           Candle melt wax1           
 
So far for August I have finished another mini-eyeshadow, so I am on a roll!


----------



## charlotte366 (Aug 12, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I used up my final backup of the Vichy Purete Thermale 3-in-1 Calming Cleansing Solution 400ml! I think I have a travel sized 100ml one left but I'm saving it for travel. I'm now down to two micellar waters - the Loreal Skin Perfection and Bioderma Sensibo H20. I like that these two don't have fragrance, so I think I'll probably stick with one of them but I haven't decided which yet. I have one in my bathroom and one in my bedroom so I can try out both.
> 
> I'm working on trying this new thing out where I don't buy a backup of something until I'm almost done the product!


  Stoping buying new stuff till i have used up my stash on body and face products is what I am trying to do, glad it is working for you!


----------



## charlotte366 (Aug 12, 2014)

Project use it up.....a mini update from me!

  I an effort to reduce my stash I have been challenging myself to rotate through my stash as a result project use it up has hit a little bit of a slow point.

  My stash is now smaller and there are definitely things in there which need finishing off, so I am re-pledging to use it up, the plan is that another product which does the same thing can't be opening until these are finished for hair, face and body care items. Make up wise i want to rotate this items which I want to finish into frequent use, but I don't plan to force myself to use them everyday.

  Items on the current hit list are as follows, items in red i want to finish by the end of August:



Estee Lauder Double Wear Stay in place concealer Light - 20% remaining 
Bobbi Brown Creamy Concealer in Warm Ivory - pan showing approx 50% remaining 	
Nars Tinted Moisturiser in Finland - approx 30% remaining 	
Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Romantic - only 2mm remaining.... I WILL finish you! 
MAC MSF Natural in Light - 60% remaining 	
No7 Exceptional Definition Mascara - 20% remaining 	
Revlon Brow Defining Pencil - 20% remaining 	
Joico K Pak Shampoo - 10% remaining 
Joico K Pak Conditioner - 30% remaining 	
Bumble & Bumble Surf Spray - 20% remaining 
Original Source Grapefruit Shower Gel - 50% remaining 	
Nivea Smoothing Q10 Body Lotion - 70% remaining 	
Kiehls Creme De Corps Body Lotion - 60% remaining 	
Emma Hardie Hydrating Face Mask - 50% remaining 	
Sarah Chapman Ultimate Cleansing Balm - 40% remaining


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Aug 13, 2014)

Forgot to post July Empties!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The sachet of Guerlain eye serum: I managed to use every night for 5 weeks! :O  I decided to toss a lot of my.mascaras as they were getting a bit too dry and clumpy too.


----------



## Eggy Bread (Aug 13, 2014)

I would like to start using up some of my older makeup, and since I'm on a no-buy, now seems the perfect time. I will probably add to this list, but I know that I want to get rid of the following:
  1. Nyx matte lipstick in whipped caviar
  2. Fresh sugar lip treatment (deluxe sample)
  3. Nyx slim lip liner in pale pink
  4. Maybelline express eyeliner


----------



## flwrgirl (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm getting there on my Give Me Sun MSF.


----------



## Eggy Bread (Aug 14, 2014)

1. Nyx matte lipstick in whipped caviar
2. Fresh sugar lip treatment (deluxe sample) Too gooey, not a fan
3. Nyx slim lip liner in pale pink
4. Maybelline express eyeliner

I'm trying to decide if I want to do a "pan that palette."


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Aug 15, 2014)

Omg I can see a peep of pan on my msfn!


----------



## kattancs (Aug 15, 2014)

I hit the pan again of mac jest ES today.


----------



## IHughes (Aug 15, 2014)

I just uploaded a video on my channel with the Finish 5 by Fall challenge, but I'm not too sure I'll be able to finish all the items in time, hahaha. 
  I have reached pan of a MSFN and a YSL bronzer, but I'm not sure I'll be able to finish, how long do they last if I use them everyday?


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Aug 15, 2014)

IHughes said:


> I just uploaded a video on my channel with the Finish 5 by Fall challenge, but I'm not too sure I'll be able to finish all the items in time, hahaha.  I have reached pan of a MSFN and a YSL bronzer, but I'm not sure I'll be able to finish, how long do they last if I use them everyday?


  I've found once I see pan on my msfn it goes within a few weeks, though it would depend how much you use each application. If you just do a light dusting compared to like me where I apply it all over heavily like a foundation, but yay you're getting there!


----------



## matchachoco (Sep 1, 2014)

IHughes said:


> I just uploaded a video on my channel with the Finish 5 by Fall challenge, but I'm not too sure I'll be able to finish all the items in time, hahaha.
> I have reached pan of a MSFN and a YSL bronzer, but I'm not sure I'll be able to finish, how long do they last if I use them everyday?
> 
> 
> ...


  Same - once I hit pan, it goes pretty quickly, even when I just do a light dusting. Maybe about a month? You're in the home stretch!

  Here's the current state of my Veronica's Blush. I might try crushing it up and using it as a loose powder, because it is very hard to use as it is!


----------



## IHughes (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm trying as hard as I can to finish but it seems it'll still last a while. I'm using them every day now, sometimes a little heavier than I usually would haha!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Sep 21, 2014)

So we're in the last quarter of the year, does anyone have any end of year use it up goals?  Since I've tossed or gave away most of the things I wasn't wild about, i don't have many products left that are near finishing anytime soon, save for mascaras.  So now I've gone through my stash and had a look at my oldest products and thought about using them up.  I've put mac pincurl and shroom eyeshadows in a duo palette to use up as they are sheer shimmery colours I can easily whack on, as I don't usually bother with eyeshadow. Lipstick wise I have mac the faerie Glen lustre which needs to be used soon as I find lustres go a bit minging, it's got about half left. Mac Julia dazzleglass creme needs using too as it's not going to stay good for much longer.  What's everyone focusing on?


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 21, 2014)

Great idea @kerry-jane88. I'm at the same place I think. Anything I really didn't like I got rid of, and most categories I have my 1-2 basics that I just replace when I run out (concealers, primers, foundation, powder, eyebrow pencil, etc.). I just downsized my blushes and I'm okay with having a selection of eyeshadows, so the only thing that's really left is lipstick and gloss! I know I have too much of these and I need to get working on using them up.

  So.. my end of the year goal is to use these up:

  1. Bite Deconstructed Rose Lip Gloss Library - 6/12 glosses finished
  2. Chanel Boy - 1/2 finished but I've had it for a few years so it needs to go soon
  3. MAC Deelight - 1/3 finished
  4. Buxom Lavender Cosmo - almost full
  5. MAC Sophisto - almost full


----------



## IHughes (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm really happy because I've finished quite a few things!! I finished a MAC sheen supreme, a Creemesheen gloss, a mineralized concealer, the MSFN is almost gone and a brow pencil!  I've still got a bit to go of the bronzer and I've hit pan on MSF in Adored.  So proud!


----------



## xfarrax (Sep 21, 2014)

Empties from last month ^^  The nars primer was fab and will defo repurchase that when I get through my urban decay mini primer potions, my eye makeup was budge proof the whole day with this. The soap and glory scrub smells amazing but I want to try other brands and may come back to this later. Also have a bottle of that Aussie conditioner and have already repurchased that. The dior bronze SPF is good but I wanted to find something which immediately sinks in so I bought a la Roche posey one yesterday. The body shop vitamin e sorbet was really refreshing but unsure of the real skincare benefits it had, though I really liked the cooling sensation of it on my skin. I think the glycolic pads really have kept my skin clear, may repurchase these soon if they go on offer again, in the meantime I have bought an avene aha and bha mask as a substitute.   Want to use up the following this sept/Oct  Garnier micellar water Hydraluron moisteriser  Origins night a mins  Origins drink up intensive mask Nars creamy concealer Origins clear improvement mask Rimmel ultimate lip liner benefit sun beam deluxe sample boots mango body scrub


----------



## thethinmint (Sep 25, 2014)

I was curious to know if anyone had any opinion on how to recycle their makeup containers? I know there back to mac and origins free standing provides a service for people. But I'm wondering if there are other options? Do most people take the time or just chuck it? Or are their any crafty ideas to make use of pretty but used up packaging?


----------



## tirurit (Sep 26, 2014)

Simply into the plastic container.  From my last post i have finished a couple things and i have made progress on others... though i must confess that the general numbers have gone up in the meanwhile :/


----------



## charlotte366 (Sep 30, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Great idea @kerry-jane88. I'm at the same place I think. Anything I really didn't like I got rid of, and most categories I have my 1-2 basics that I just replace when I run out (concealers, primers, foundation, powder, eyebrow pencil, etc.). I just downsized my blushes and I'm okay with having a selection of eyeshadows, so the only thing that's really left is lipstick and gloss! I know I have too much of these and I need to get working on using them up.
> 
> So.. my end of the year goal is to use these up:
> 
> ...


  Well Done!

  Right as part of my stash editing and after watching the latest Pinksofoxy youtube video yesterday I am commiting to a pan challenge from 1 October to the end of the year to see just what I can use up again, I started off the year quite well, but fell off the use it up bandwagon in the middle of the year whilst I was accessing what to keep and what to toss in my stash. i have selected 10 make up items, some perfume, skincare, haircare and body care to use before christmas, if I manage to use up everything in a category before Christmas I will add something new in. I am not banning anything new or restricting myself to just this items, but I want these to be my focus!

*Makeup:*


NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Primer - its nearly done, I bought a replacement last week 	
NARS Creamy Concealer Vanilla - approx 50% left 	
Clinique High Impact Extreame Volume Mascara - nearly done 	
Soap & glory Kick Ass concealer Light - 70% left 	
MAC MSF Natural in Light - I can see a dime size bit of pan already which is spurring me on! 	
NARS Sheer Glow Foundation Sample - Don't love it, need to use it up and move on! 	
L'Oreal Brown Pencil - 50% left 	
Chanel Graphite eyeliner - 60% left 	
MAC To Swoon For Lipstick (This is from Holiday 2008 Adoring Carmine - so really needs finishing!!!) 	
MAC Viva Glam Cyndi Lipstick 
 
*Perfume:*


Ghost Deep Night 	
Laura Mercier Almon Coconut 
 *Skincare:*


Clarins HydraQuench Moisturiser - 10% left 	
First Aid Beauty Radience Pads - 10 pad left 	
Balancing Me Hydrating Mist - 60% left 	
LRP Miceller Water - 30% left 	
Sarah Chapman Cleansing Balm - 50% left 	
Sarah Chapman Overnight Facial - 70% left 	
Superfacialist by Una Brennan Vit C Cleansing Oil - 20% left 
 
*Haircare:*


Charles Worthington Intensive Conditioning Balm - 30% left 	
It's a 10 Keratin Leave in conditioner - 50% left 
 
*BodyCare:*


Shower gel 	
Shower gel 	
Shower gel 	
Body Scrub 	
Nivea Body Lotion 	
Eucerin Body Lotion 	
Garnier Body Lotion


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Oct 1, 2014)

September Empties  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  A few of these aren't truly empty, but I decided I'd had things like the tigi leave in conditioner and the body shop mask open for a couple of years so they're past their best. But there's more empties than I thought I'd have at this point so yay!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Oct 3, 2014)

Wow did not expect to hit pan on my josie maran powder so soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think this will get used up this month as it'll probably shatter soon anyway. Plus it's a tad too dark for me so it'll be good to get it used now before it starts too look a little too stark in the winter light.


----------



## xfarrax (Oct 7, 2014)

Hit pan on my charlotte tilbury pressed powder. Which was pretty quick seeing as I only bought it a month and a half/two months ago, I think mainly because it's soft and I tend to kick up a lot of product when I go in with my 129 brush. I'm hoping that I can get through the powder by December.


----------



## charlotte366 (Oct 14, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Plus it's a tad too dark for me so it'll be good to get it used now before it starts too look a little too stark in the winter light.


  Good work... what do you think of this powder ??


----------



## charlotte366 (Oct 14, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> Hit pan on my charlotte tilbury pressed powder. Which was pretty quick seeing as I only bought it a month and a half/two months ago, I think mainly because it's soft and I tend to kick up a lot of product when I go in with my 129 brush. I'm hoping that I can get through the powder by December.


  Thats fast work....well done, would you re-purchase this one ?


----------



## charlotte366 (Oct 14, 2014)

My 2 week update on my project pan, added in a couple of extra things I either want to work on or realised were close to being done! i also made a perm marker mark on bottles showing my current level so I can track how fast things get used up etc, I thought it might help me keep on track.

  I have worn primer, tinted moisturiser, concealer and powder everyday to try to use them up!


Makeup:  1. NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Primer  Finished2. NARS Creamy Concealer Vanilla - approx 50% left  3. Clinique High Impact Extreame Volume Mascara - nearly done Finished4. Soap & glory Kick Ass concealer Light - 70% left  5. MAC MSF Natural in Light - 30% left  6. NARS Sheer Glow Foundation Sample   7. L'Oreal Brow Pencil - 50% left Finished8. Chanel Graphite eyeliner - 60% left  9. MAC To Swoon For Lipstick - 50% left  10. MAC Viva Glam Cyndi Lipstick - 50% left  11. NARS Tinted Moisturiser - Finland - 20% left  12. Benefit Posie Balm  13. Clarins Instant Light Natural Lip Perfector  14. Rimmel Scandel Eyes Waterproof Kohl - Black  15. Rimmel Scandel Eyes Waterproof Kohl - Nude     Perfume:  1. Ghost Deep Night  2. Laura Mercier Almond Coconut     Skincare:  1. Clarins HydraQuench Moisturiser - 10% left Finished2. First Aid Beauty Radience Pads - 10 pad left Finished3. Balancing Me Hydrating Mist - 60% left  4. LRP Miceller Water - 30% left  5. Sarah Chapman Cleansing Balm - 50% left  6. Sarah Chapman Overnight Facial - 70% left  7. Superfacialist by Una Brennan Vit C Cleansing Oil - 20% left Finished   Haircare:  1. Charles Worthington Intensive Conditioning Balm - 30% left  2. It's a 10 Keratin Leave in conditioner - 50% left     BodyCare:  1. Palmolive Shower gel  2. Original Source Shower gel  3. Shower gel  4. Champneys Body Scrub  5. Nivea Body Lotion  6. Eucerin Body Lotion  7. Garnier Body Lotion  8. Neutrogena Body Balm Finished


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Oct 14, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Good work... what do you think of this powder ??


  well, when i first got it i was a bit taken aback at the colour it turned on me.
  i'd ordered it from sephora back in june, back then i had a lot of freckles on my face with it being so sunny!
  my skin is pale with a yellow undertone and redness from acne, so paired with lots of freckles it was probably quite a confusing mix for a 'matchmaster' foundation!
  i bought the shade fair/light, and when i'd applied it back in summer it made me look a bit orange tbh.
  i started using it again in spetember as i was running out of powders and foundations to use, i have to say now it's matching my actual colour a lot better now!
  compared to msfn which i normally used, the oily areas of my face that break through with oil show up a lot more dramatically, so touch ups can be hard to do without applying too much colour onto my face.
  i do like it as a foundation, the coverage is pretty good without being cakey like some of the bare minerals products ive tried, but the biggest thing is the price verus amount of product, as there's not much in it and it kicks up a lot of dust when i use it, phew!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Oct 14, 2014)

Powder pan progress: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Omgosh you guys look, I can see pan on my guerlian powder!  These are the only two pressed powders on my stash, though I have a few sample jars of lily lolo loose powder foundation and an rms beauty translucent loose powder too. I want to finish these two off before I buy another pressed powder, and just have one powder compact I'm happy with


----------



## xfarrax (Oct 14, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Thats fast work....well done, would you re-purchase this one ?


  hmmm...its definitely something i'd come back to, its so light and undetectable on the skin.

  really want to try the nars setting powder and possibly the new mac studio sculpt one before i repurchase.


----------



## tirurit (Oct 14, 2014)

I really like the finish (luminous) of the mac sculpt power. I have to figure out if it is permanent or not and if I should panic or not


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Nov 3, 2014)

October empties   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Loads considering I thought I'd used up most of the stuff that Id been focusing, just shows you if you keep at it you'll surprise yourself!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

My most recent empty is my bottle of Studio Fix foundation and I hit pan on my Careblend powder.


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 3, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Loads considering I thought I'd used up most of the stuff that Id been focusing, just shows you if you keep at it you'll surprise yourself!


  Good work!


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 3, 2014)

I am nearly through my NARS tinted moisturiser, and making a bigger dent in my MAC MSFN, hoping to have a project pan complete by christmas


----------



## tirurit (Nov 3, 2014)

This might come up as a heresy, but I am working on using the brush cleaner! I never reach for it. I have a solid brush soap by make up store that I use quite frequently and I simply do not bother with the mac brush cleaner. Plus I fear that the alcohol in it is going to damage the bristles of my brushes :x


----------



## xfarrax (Nov 3, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> Empties from last month ^^  The nars primer was fab and will defo repurchase that when I get through my urban decay mini primer potions, my eye makeup was budge proof the whole day with this. The soap and glory scrub smells amazing but I want to try other brands and may come back to this later. Also have a bottle of that Aussie conditioner and have already repurchased that. The dior bronze SPF is good but I wanted to find something which immediately sinks in so I bought a la Roche posey one yesterday. The body shop vitamin e sorbet was really refreshing but unsure of the real skincare benefits it had, though I really liked the cooling sensation of it on my skin. I think the glycolic pads really have kept my skin clear, may repurchase these soon if they go on offer again, in the meantime I have bought an avene aha and bha mask as a substitute.   Want to use up the following this sept/Oct  Garnier micellar water Hydraluron moisteriser  Origins night a mins  Origins drink up intensive mask Nars creamy concealer Origins clear improvement mask Rimmel ultimate lip liner benefit sun beam deluxe sample boots mango body scrub


  Finished my hydraluron moisteriser last month went through it super quick and really didn't notice much of a difference on my skin. Also went through a origin night a mins which overall I wasn't wowed by, really love the scent of origin products but I really don't rate this. I want to try a night time facial oil / serum next - possibly the kiehls


----------



## jennyap (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm a month behind - these are my September empties! Need to photograph October's soon. Pretty pleased with this lot, I've been trying to get through a few of my samples. Plus there are actually some MU items in there.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 The MU remover isn't empty, but it had been lingering in a drawer for far too long, I retested it and didn't like it so off it goes.


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 4, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> My 2 week update on my project pan, added in a couple of extra things I either want to work on or realised were close to being done! i also made a perm marker mark on bottles showing my current level so I can track how fast things get used up etc, I thought it might help me keep on track.
> 
> I have worn primer, tinted moisturiser, concealer and powder everyday to try to use them up!
> 
> ...


  I need to continue to make good progress, there are several things that are nearly finished and I need to try to get through those in the next 2 weeks if I am to finish off everything by Christmas. Its also making me more resourcful, today I needed more coverage so did 2 layers of tinted moisturiser, extra concealer where still needed and msf for set and give final coverage!


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 4, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> Finished my hydraluron moisteriser last month went through it super quick and really didn't notice much of a difference on my skin. Also went through a origin night a mins which overall I wasn't wowed by, really love the scent of origin products but I really don't rate this. I want to try a night time facial oil / serum next - possibly the kiehls


  I know what you mean about the Hydraluron Jelly Moisturiser, I have put mine in my gym bag as it light and cooling when I have been working out my skin get hot, red and sensitive and doesn't do very well with anything fragrenced or heavy.

  I love the scent of orgins product but the only one I rate is the drink up intensive masque which I am working on using up in the evening at the moment!

In terms of night oils/serums I have tried the sarah chapman overnight facial and personally I wouldn't repurchase, I am using mine up, but prefer the Clarins face oil for dehydrated skin with a moisturiser on top, this morning and night has really improved my skin !


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 4, 2014)

jennyap said:


> The MU remover isn't empty, but it had been lingering in a drawer for far too long, I retested it and didn't like it so off it goes.


  Well done! i see 2 make up items in there which is good going! I sorted through my samples the other day and threw out the ones I will never use and I am using the rest in November when I need a change from my project pan items. I have so many and they take up so much space but they often don't actually have that much in them so they shouldn't be too hard to use up!


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 7, 2014)

Just caught up with this thread. You guys are so inspiring!   Right now, I'm trying to edit my stash so I've been rotating products and giving everything a fair chance. I've been doing a lot of purging in 2014, but in 2015 (not that far away now), I'd like to focus on using up some products.


----------



## Rebellefleur (Nov 8, 2014)

its been a while since ive posted. Ive recently b2m'ed for flat out fabulous lipstick.
  I finished quite a few things since my last update :
  1. fix+
  2. Datenight dazzleglass
  3. Steal my heart lipglass
  4. poshlife monogram lipglass
  5. Vivaglam cyndi lipstick
  6. I B2m'ed one of my mini mac lipglasses that went bad on me.. first lip product that ive owned that changed scent. it was poetic license lipglass.


----------



## bluelitzer (Nov 13, 2014)

I hit pan today on Hush ccb! I want to get rid of it and get Pearl ccb next.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Nov 15, 2014)

Finished my guerlian face powder!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  Wow double whammy, just used up the rest of my josie maran powder too!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now I'm just down to my mac msfn and that's the way I'll keep it


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Nov 16, 2014)

Turns out yesterday was infact a triple whammy!  As I used up the last of my liz earle cleanse and polish!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've had this bottle since June! Focusing on using stuff up has really made me think. Did I ever think that I'd still have a product 6 months, a year, even two or more down the line? That I'd still be trying to use it up but unable to as I simply had too much?  Progress is being made and it feels great!


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 16, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Turns out yesterday was infact a triple whammy!  As I used up the last of my liz earle cleanse and polish!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Well done, I too am making progress and I am really enjoying seeing things beinbg finished!!


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Nov 16, 2014)

Well this is a thread I like! It's so inspiring to see people actually finishing things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  
  I had like a gazillion shampoo's and conditioners because I always feel like when I'm half way through a bottle my hair gets a bit faster greasy. So I have to rotate shampoo's to maintain the volume (or is this just me). The trouble is you end up with a lot of half finished bottles. And to make things worse, my shampoo's are always faster empty than my conditioners. And that means I will have to buy a new bottle of shampoo to finish my conditioner. How do you solve this problem?

  My list (last 4 weeks)
  Charles Worthington shampoo & conditioner finished
  Elvive conditoner (Red) finished
  Elvive conditioner (Purple) finished
  Nivea conditioner colored hair finished

  Etos Eye remover tonic finished

  Make up is wayyy more difficult. So I hope I'm able to show something in the future 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just like the rest of you.


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 19, 2014)

My 2 week update on my project pan, added in a couple of extra things I either want to work on or realised were close to being done! i also made a perm marker mark on bottles showing my current level so I can track how fast things get used up etc, I thought it might help me keep on track.

I have worn primer, tinted moisturiser, concealer and powder everyday to try to use them up!


Makeup:  1. NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Primer  Finished2. NARS Creamy Concealer Vanilla - approx 50% left Approx 25% left3. Clinique High Impact Extreame Volume Mascara - nearly done Finished4. Soap & glory Kick Ass concealer Light - 70% left Will work on this when the NARS is finished5. MAC MSF Natural in Light - 30% left Finished6. NARS Sheer Glow Foundation Sample  Working on the Nars Tinted Moisturiser for now7. L'Oreal Brow Pencil - 50% left Finished8. Chanel Graphite eyeliner - 60% left  9. MAC To Swoon For Lipstick - 50% left  Decided that this is really old and I think the smell is turning, is going B2M and im concentrating on Cyndi Now!
10. MAC Viva Glam Cyndi Lipstick - 50% left Going down slowly!11. NARS Tinted Moisturiser - Finland - 20% left Finished12. Benefit Posie Balm Finished13. Clarins Instant Light Natural Lip Perfector  14. Rimmel Scandel Eyes Waterproof Kohl - Black  15. Rimmel Scandel Eyes Waterproof Kohl - Nude     Perfume:  1. Ghost Deep Night Trying to finish the LM first!2. Laura Mercier Almond Coconut This is getting some love, hopefully finish in November   Skincare:  1. Clarins HydraQuench Moisturiser - 10% left Finished2. First Aid Beauty Radience Pads - 10 pad left Finished3. Balancing Me Hydrating Mist - 60% left  4. LRP Miceller Water - 30% left Finished5. Sarah Chapman Cleansing Balm - 50% left  Planning to finish in November
6. Sarah Chapman Overnight Facial - 70% left Planning to finish in November7. Superfacialist by Una Brennan Vit C Cleansing Oil - 20% left Finished   Haircare:  1. Charles Worthington Intensive Conditioning Balm - 30% left  2. It's a 10 Keratin Leave in conditioner - 50% left Finished, kind of sad as I can't replace it in the UK and I only have one left :-(   BodyCare:  1. Palmolive Shower gel Finished2. Original Source Shower gel Finished3. Shower gel  4. Champneys Body Scrub Planning to finish this month5. Nivea Body Lotion Finished6. Eucerin Body Lotion  7. Garnier Body Lotion Planning to finish this month8. Neutrogena Body Balm Finished   
 
  Quick project pan update from me....definitely getting closer to goal. Decided that my aim for 2015 is to be backup free in skincare, bodycare and haircare. I also want to focus on using up makeup before buying something new which is similar!


----------



## beautybrushed (Nov 19, 2014)

Omgoodness, what a great idea. I totally need to join in and try to finish my products! Esp after purchasing so many new things from sephora. Great job everyone!


----------



## tirurit (Nov 19, 2014)

@charlotte366 My inner nerd/OCD self loves your posts!


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 25, 2014)

Another update on my project pan,starting to see some progress now! I swapped out the clarins lip perfecter for my Soap & Glory Gloss stick in Nudist as I needed a nude/natural shade with a hint more colour.


Makeup:  1. NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Primer  Finished2. NARS Creamy Concealer Vanilla - approx 50% left Approx 25% left3. Clinique High Impact Extreame Volume Mascara - nearly done Finished4. Soap & glory Kick Ass concealer Light - 70% left Will work on this when the NARS is finished5. MAC MSF Natural in Light - 30% left Finished6. NARS Sheer Glow Foundation Sample  Finished7. L'Oreal Brow Pencil - 50% left Finished8. Chanel Graphite eyeliner - 60% left  9. MAC To Swoon For Lipstick - 50% left  Decided that this is really old and I think the smell is turning, is going B2M and im concentrating on Cyndi Now!
10. MAC Viva Glam Cyndi Lipstick - 50% left Going down slowly!11. NARS Tinted Moisturiser - Finland - 20% left Finished12. Benefit Posie Balm Finished13. Clarins Instant Light Natural Lip Perfector Swapped out for Soap & Glory Gloss stick in Nudist Finished14. Rimmel Scandel Eyes Waterproof Kohl - Black Finished15. Rimmel Scandel Eyes Waterproof Kohl - Nude     Perfume:  1. Ghost Deep Night Trying to finish the LM first!2. Laura Mercier Almond Coconut This is getting some love, hopefully finish in November   Skincare:  1. Clarins HydraQuench Moisturiser - 10% left Finished2. First Aid Beauty Radience Pads - 10 pad left Finished3. Balancing Me Hydrating Mist - 60% left Finished4. LRP Miceller Water - 30% left Finished5. Sarah Chapman Cleansing Balm - 50% left  Planning to finish in December
6. Sarah Chapman Overnight Facial - 70% left Planning to finish in December
 
7. Superfacialist by Una Brennan Vit C Cleansing Oil - 20% left Finished   Haircare:  1. Charles Worthington Intensive Conditioning Balm - 30% left  2. It's a 10 Keratin Leave in conditioner - 50% left Finished, kind of sad as I can't replace it in the UK and I only have one left :-(   BodyCare:  1. Palmolive Shower gel Finished2. Original Source Shower gel Finished3. Shower gel Finished4. Champneys Body Scrub Planning to finish this month5. Nivea Body Lotion Finished6. Eucerin Body Lotion Finished7. Garnier Body Lotion Finished8. Neutrogena Body Balm Finished
 
I have to add the NARS Creamy Concealer is the Concealer that keeps on giving!!
I am also finding the perfumes hard to use up....might put one in my handbag in December and top up during the day.

I also sorted through my bodycare storage and have thrown out a couple of things that were really old and I couldn't tell if they were still ok to use. My stash is definately going down, I have more shower gel than body lotion so I am on a product ban until this is all used up!


----------



## Rebellefleur (Dec 6, 2014)

I finished a charged water!! 
  currently working on:
  - Frozen dream lipglass (about 85% finished)
  - Of royalty lipstick (90% finished)
  - Raddichio lipstick - it melted a lot on me.. dang lustre finishes! ): (80% Finished)
  - The faerie Glen lipstick (70% finished)


  hoping to finish atleast the lipglass and 2 lipsticks within the next 3 months


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 10, 2014)

Makeup:  1. NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Primer  Finished2. NARS Creamy Concealer Vanilla - approx 50% left Finished3. Clinique High Impact Extreame Volume Mascara - nearly done Finished4. Soap & glory Kick Ass concealer Light - 70% left 30% Left5. MAC MSF Natural in Light - 30% left Finished6. NARS Sheer Glow Foundation Sample  Finished7. L'Oreal Brow Pencil - 50% left Finished8. Chanel Graphite eyeliner - 60% left Finished9. MAC To Swoon For Lipstick - 50% left  Decided that this is really old and I think the smell is turning, is going B2M and im concentrating on Cyndi Now!
10. MAC Viva Glam Cyndi Lipstick - 50% left Going down slowly!11. NARS Tinted Moisturiser - Finland - 20% left Finished12. Benefit Posie Balm Finished13. Clarins Instant Light Natural Lip Perfector Swapped out for Soap & Glory Gloss stick in Nudist Finished14. Rimmel Scandel Eyes Waterproof Kohl - Black Finished15. Rimmel Scandel Eyes Waterproof Kohl - Nude Finished   Perfume:  1. Ghost Deep Night Trying to finish the LM first!2. Laura Mercier Almond Coconut This is getting some love, hopefully finish in November   Skincare:  1. Clarins HydraQuench Moisturiser - 10% left Finished2. First Aid Beauty Radience Pads - 10 pad left Finished3. Balancing Me Hydrating Mist - 60% left Finished4. LRP Miceller Water - 30% left Finished5. Sarah Chapman Cleansing Balm - 50% left  Finished
6. Sarah Chapman Overnight Facial - 70% left Planning to finish in December
 
7. Superfacialist by Una Brennan Vit C Cleansing Oil - 20% left Finished   Haircare:  1. Charles Worthington Intensive Conditioning Balm - 30% left  2. It's a 10 Keratin Leave in conditioner - 50% left Finished, kind of sad as I can't replace it in the UK and I only have one left :-(   BodyCare:  1. Palmolive Shower gel Finished2. Original Source Shower gel Finished3. Shower gel Finished4. Champneys Body Scrub Planning to finish this month5. Nivea Body Lotion Finished6. Eucerin Body Lotion Finished7. Garnier Body Lotion Finished8. Neutrogena Body Balm Finished
 
  I am nearly there!!!

  the only make up item left is Viva Glam Cyndi and I am not using it everyday, I am alternating it with a couple of NARS lip pencils which i want to use up too. I will prob include Cyndi in my next Project pan starting in January so that I keep making a conscious effort to use it up.

I am struggling with the perfumes, I have been using up a Calvin Klein one which is in my handbag instead, so at least I am making progress on a perfume.

I plan to keep going with the last few items until the end of the year then start a fresh project pan list for January!


----------



## IHughes (Dec 10, 2014)

Good job!! I'm trying to finish 10 before next year, even though I don't think I'll manage to finish them all!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Dec 10, 2014)

November Empties  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quite possibly the best month I've had, as I can see the progress in using things up since I've been buying less


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 12, 2014)

I really should try to use some items up as well since I keep wanting new things!


----------



## IHughes (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm very happy with my progress, I've been trying to finish 10 products I chose on my blog, and I'm actually doing better than expected, specially as I included two lipsticks. 
  I'm also going to try and buy fewer things, let's see if I'm lucky with that haha!


----------



## Twill (Dec 29, 2014)

I've been collecting these since October. Trying to use more and buy less!


----------



## tirurit (Dec 30, 2014)

WOW you managed to finish quite a few things!


----------



## Rebellefleur (Jan 2, 2015)

its only the second day in 2015 and Ive finally finished off my frozen dream lipglass!
  Time to replace it with nymphette and try and finish that one off which shouldnt be too difficult im about half done.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 4, 2015)

I've been looking at other peoples project pans and I was just browsing here seeing a bunch of you finish up so many things I really want to try to go through some of my makeup especially with all the new MAC collections I'm already eyeing! I'm trying to think of what to try to use up and if I should keep them in a basket on my vanity in order to keep me on track.  I think for lipsticks I'm going to start with some of my MAC lipsticks im low on as well as some minis I have (like all my bite minis) I have some opens bb/cc creams I can add to a project pan as well. I'm just lost on how I should choose blush and eyeliner and such to add to my use it up project.  I applaud so many of you for going through your items!


----------



## bluelitzer (Jan 4, 2015)

I've got a lineup of products I want to (decisively and realistically!) use up this year. I want to focus on a pre-selected set of products instead of randomly picking up things from all of my stash. If I do it this way, I can get through things faster and feel good about replacing them with new items. 

*JANUARY LIST*
  1. *MAC Captive lipstick* - Simply gorgeous on my skin! It's got that plummy depth without the vampiness and goth feel. Used only a few times so I have long ways to go with this.
  2. *MAC Up the Amp* - Got the backseat after RiRi Boy came but now it's time to bring it out. Down to 1/2.
  3. *MAC Patina* - most used eyeshadow after Brule. It's down to like 1/3. Such a natural, effortless, seems-like-no-makeup look whenever I wear it. 
  4. *MAC Whisper of Gilt EDSF* - All the design has been flattened out and the middle has sunken already. Hoping to hit pan and use it up before it gets repromoted again (if ever they do). I love it but I love the feeling of having used it all up even more.  After this is all gone I can start going through Superb EDSF.
  5. *Painterly Paint Pot* - I have had this for 2 1/2 years and it is still really creamy. Recently I noticed mine has cracked and shrank a little on all sides so I stopped using UDPP to finish this. I'm down to 2/3. 
  6. *MAC Hoop lipglass* - My hoop lipglass is starting to smell funny, as I have anticipated (sad panda). For that reason I use it all the time even around the house.


----------



## tirurit (Jan 4, 2015)

Today I hit pan on my blot powder. This does not help much though as it is a staple for me and I will repurchase

  Oh well...


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 4, 2015)

Hey everyone! I'd love to take part as well. I've been lurking here for some time, and now I'll take the chance to make some new year's resolutions come true   Today I've already finished a shower gel  (a small bottle of Hugo Boss Nuit or whatever the precise name was, I'm either gonna make a list to keep track of my empties or I'll take pics, not sure about that at the moment.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 5, 2015)

This seems like such a great thread!! I'm in! I finished off a BB cream (that I probably will repurchase eventually, but maybe not until the spring/summer) and I really want to finish another foundation.   I would love to finish up my NARS Laguna bronzer and hit pan on a few blushes and eye shadows.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 5, 2015)

December empties 2014  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I didn't manage to use up everything I wanted to before the new year, so I've done a big purge of most of the stuff I wanted gone and now I've just a few bits I'd actually like to use up.  Overall my stash focus is keeping good reliable basics with less frivolous 'extras'.


----------



## tirurit (Jan 5, 2015)

wow you were quite busy this december!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 18, 2015)

Happy 2015 ladies !  I am still project panning this year, really motivated to use stuff up!  Finished some bits already which I will post at end of January but really pleased that I just hit pan on my hourglass diffused light powder!!  Trying to finish all my bodycare items and skincare this year so I don't have "stocks" and additionally I want to pan 30 make up items in the year!


----------



## IHughes (Jan 18, 2015)

It's really motivating to finish isn't it?! I did a back 2 Mac yesterday and it was so fulfilling to give in six empties! Now I want to carry on finishing products!


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 18, 2015)

charlotte366 said:


> Trying to finish all my bodycare items and skincare this year so I don't have "stocks" and additionally I want to pan 30 make up items in the year!


  Good luck!
  I think I need to step it up and start a project pan too


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 18, 2015)

I need to do a serious skincare/body care use it up. I'm getting overrun!

  None of these skincare or body products are staple products for me, all I'd like to finish by the* end of February:*

  Item
  1. Shiseido Benefiance WrinkleResist24 Balancing Softener Enriched- about 60% used
  2. Caudalie Beauty Elixir- about 60% used
  3. Philosophy Purity High Foaming Daily Cleanser (1.5oz)- about 50% used, I'd like to open up the OH Red Tea Cleanser I just bought
  4 Shiseido Ibuki Gentle Cleanser (1oz)- I have other creamy cleansers to use up before I can go back to my HG
  5. Shiseido Benefiance Firming Massage Mask- about 50% used
  6. Shiseido Ultimiune 0.33oz (deluxe sample)- about 30% used
  7. Bath and Body Works Morocco Orchid & Pink Amber Body Wash- about 80% used
  8. Bath and Body Works Champagne Love & Iced Plum Ultra Shea Body Cream- about 25% used (I've already finished 2 body creams this month this size)
  9. Shiseido Benefiance Full Correction Lip Treatment- about 80% used (I love this but just bought By Terry Baume de Rose and can't have $100 in lip balms sitting around!)
  10. Shiseido The Skincare Lip & Eye Makeup Remover (deluxe sample)- about 10% used (I want to clear out MU removers to get back to my HG)
  11. Laura Mercier Flawless Skin Dual Action Eye Makeup Remover Oil Free- 1oz- about 85% used
  12. First Aid Beauty Facial Radiance Overnight Mask- about 50% used
  13. Bath and Body Works French Lavender and Honey Ultra Shea Body Cream- about 15% used

  Makeup-wise (some of these will be repurchased):
  14. Smashbox 24 Hour Photo Finish Eyeshadow Primer- about 90% used
  15. Shiseido Natural Finish Cream Concealer- about 70% used
  16. NARS Creamy Concealer- about 70% used
  17. Lancome Maquicomplet Concealer- about 50% used

  by the end of April, I'd like to finish:

  14. Burberry Velvet Foundation #202-about 60% used?
  15. Hourglass Mineral Veil Primer- 0.16oz (deluxe sample)- about 50% used

  by the end of June:
  16. Shiseido Refining Makeup Primer- about 50% used

  by the end of the year:
  17. Tom Ford Traceless Foundation Stick- about 30% used
  18. Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow in #02 Trench- already see pan on about 15% of the shadow, I want to _finish_ it.
  19. Burberry Sheer Foundation #02- about 20% used


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome to use it up alley! I'm determined to get all of these finished by the end of the day on sat 31st!


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 29, 2015)

I've taken notes about my empties all month long. Can't wait to post everything on the weekend! 





kerry-jane88 said:


> Welcome to use it up alley! I'm determined to get all of these finished by the end of the day on sat 31st!


  *cheer* you will!


----------



## Maris Crane (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm checking in. 

  Right now, I'm working on my Hourglass Ambient Powder in Diffused Light, Hard Candy Lite Brite concealer (hate, hate, hate) & Tom Ford Traceless Liquid foundation - before this last one goes bad!


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 29, 2015)

Checking in on my progress:

Item
1. Shiseido Benefiance WrinkleResist24 Balancing Softener Enriched- about 60% used *About 70% used*
2. Caudalie Beauty Elixir- about 60% used *About 80% used*
3. Philosophy Purity High Foaming Daily Cleanser (1.5oz)- about 50% used, I'd like to open up the OH Red Tea Cleanser I just bought *Used up!*
4 Shiseido Ibuki Gentle Cleanser (1oz)- I have other creamy cleansers to use up before I can go back to my HG *90-95% Used*
5. Shiseido Benefiance Firming Massage Mask- about 50% used *Used once*
6. Shiseido Ultimiune 0.33oz (deluxe sample)- about 30% used *Haven't touched*
7. Bath and Body Works Morocco Orchid & Pink Amber Body Wash- about 80% used *Used up!*
8. Bath and Body Works Champagne Love & Iced Plum Ultra Shea Body Cream- about 25% used (I've already finished 2 body creams this month this size) *Used up!*
9. Shiseido Benefiance Full Correction Lip Treatment- about 80% used (I love this but just bought By Terry Baume de Rose and can't have $100 in lip balms sitting around!) *Haven't touched*
10. Shiseido The Skincare Lip & Eye Makeup Remover (deluxe sample)- about 10% used (I want to clear out MU removers to get back to my HG) *Used up!*
11. Laura Mercier Flawless Skin Dual Action Eye Makeup Remover Oil Free- 1oz- about 85% used *Used up!*
12. First Aid Beauty Facial Radiance Overnight Mask- about 50% used *Haven't touched*
13. Bath and Body Works French Lavender and Honey Ultra Shea Body Cream- about 15% used *Haven't touched*

Makeup-wise (some of these will be repurchased):
14. Smashbox 24 Hour Photo Finish Eyeshadow Primer- about 90% used
15. Shiseido Natural Finish Cream Concealer- about 70% used
16. NARS Creamy Concealer- about 70% used
17. Lancome Maquicomplet Concealer- about 50% used

by the end of April, I'd like to finish:

14. Burberry Velvet Foundation #202-about 60% used?
15. Hourglass Mineral Veil Primer- 0.16oz (deluxe sample)- about 50% used

by the end of June:
16. Shiseido Refining Makeup Primer- about 50% used

by the end of the year:
17. Tom Ford Traceless Foundation Stick- about 30% used
18. Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow in #02 Trench- already see pan on about 15% of the shadow, I want to _finish_ it. *Taking this off the "finish NOW" list since Burberry reformulated my HG!*
19. Burberry Sheer Foundation #02- about 20% used

I also have made a huge effort to use Caudalie Cleansing Water deluxe samples (finished 1, working on #2 already), and have finished 2 primers and a concealer!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 31, 2015)

January Empties 2015





  LOADS!
  i've also done an empties video on my blog - my first!


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 31, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> January Empties 2015
> 
> LOADS! i've also done an empties video on my blog - my first!


 oh wow! That's great! I'm looking forward to watching the video, at the moment I'm on a train and I got no headphones, but a lousy internet connection.


----------



## Buffy89 (Feb 1, 2015)

@kerry-jane88 I've watched your video now, it was really great! I totally like your style of speaking/presenting everything, and that background is so pretty.

  Well, here are the things I've used up in January. Some brands might not be available internationally, but I'm posting everything so my list is complete.
  - Boss Nuit Pour Femme shower gel (75ml/2.5fl.oz.): it was nice, but I would not buy the matching perfume. I'm generally not into those "perfume" shower gels that much. This was a gwp sample.
  - Sebamed Omega 12% body lotion, travel size: I got this as a gift at the drug store and it really surprised me. This brand (I guess it's only available in german-speaking countries) carries stuff for allergics and it is not interesting or fun at all, but that lotion was really, really moisturizing and I might even buy it after finishing my hoarded bottles of lotion.
  - Balea (german drugstore brand) Honey shower gel, travel size: another freebie from the drugstore. Super boring, nothing special about it. At least it's gone now.
  - seven perfume samples (still need to work on my collection of these. I wanna finish all my samples first before I use my regular fragrances again)
  - Dove shower cream pistachio/magnolia: I love the creamyness of Dove's shower gels and the scent is always nice. Definitely gonna repurchase one of these when I've finished my other shower gels.
  - Isadora Precision Mascara Sample: It got dry and crumbly way too soon. Otherwise, it could have been a good mascara, giving nice volume and good separation.
  - Cartice All Matte Plus Foundation: I tossed this although there was about 50% left. The color was wrong for me and the coverage wasn't good enough for me. This foundation has been hyped as hell in the german and austrian blogger community, so note to self: don't believe the hype.
  - purged three nail polishes that had gotten thick
  - Mac Pro Longwear Waterproof Brow Gel in Emphatically Blonde: This was great. I wish I hadn't two more regular brow products and two brow toned eyeshadows to go through so I could just buy it again.
  - Balea in-shower body lotion: I really like in-shower body lotions, so this was not a tough one. I've already repurchased it because sometimes, it's much nicer (ake non-sticky) than regular lotion. I love the scent as well, it reminds me of YSL Manifesto a bit.
  - Mac Eye Brows in Fling: Something was wrong with this one. The tip always broke off. The ones I had previously were fine. Since I had hoarded it a longer time ago, I could't return it. It was such a waste of product and I guess I'll stick to the brow gel mentioned above.
  - Tigi Urban Antidotes Recovery Conditioner: This bottle was huge! (25.36fl.oz/750ml) It was good, but cheaper products do the same for me. And in the end, that enomous bottle which didn't wanna be finished was just annoying.
  - gifted 21 lipsticks (most of them Mac or luxury brands): to reduce my stash to things I really love. Now my favorites get some attention.
  - a bottle of hand soap: just plain soap, but I thought it's worth mentioning when I got two silly backups.
  - Clinique Anti-Blemish Solutions Post Blemish Formula: what a name. This was a scar treatment for blemishes. It came in a little twist-up pencil and was used up really quickly. I'm not sure if it did anthing for me. For the same purpose, I prefer Zinc salve (that greasy stuff from the pharmacy that's usually used to treat skin wounds-it works wonders on me).
  - Soap & Glory Clean on me shower gel (75ml/2.5fl.oz): I liked this one, especially the fragrance, but I previously had to bin a sealed(!) bottle of it because it had gotten rancid. So I'm unsure about repurchasing. That's ok because I've got plenty of shower gel to go.


----------



## IHughes (Feb 2, 2015)

I also uploaded an empties video on my blog, what a coincidence!! I'm quite chuffed as I finished quite a lot of products and a few makeup items which are always difficult to go through!!

  Let's carry on using up our stash!!


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 3, 2015)

Here is my January update, tracking what I use and the value on a monthly basis to see how much I get through this year, long term I don't want to stash skincare, haircare and bodycare, i also want to finish some makeup and reduce the number of perfumes I have, I am currently working through my perfume samples.  JANUARY					 Clarins Blue Lotus Facial Oil	                        30ml	£28.15 / 30ml	 £28.15 	Finished	09/01/2015 La Roche Posay Nutric Rich	                        50ml	£16.50 / 50ml	 £16.50 	Finished	09/01/2015 Glamtox Cleansing Balm	                        30ml	£50.00 / 100ml	 £15.00 	Finished	11/01/2015 Eucerin 10% Urea Body Lotion	                        250ml	£13.00/250ml	 £13.00 	Finished	12/01/2015 Alterna Cavier Hair Volumiser	                        30ml	£15.00 / 100ml	 £4.50 	Finished	12/01/2015 Colab Dry Shampoo	                                              50ml	£1.99 / 50ml	 £1.99 	Finished	13/01/2015 Dior Miss Dior Perfume Sample	                         2ml	£49.50 / 50ml	 £1.98 	Finished	16/01/2015 Guerlain Le Petite Noire Robe Perfume Sample  2ml	£34.20 / 30ml	 £2.28 	Finished	19/01/2015 Dove Crème Body Wash	                         200ml	£2.50 / 200ml	 £2.50 	Finished	20/01/2015 Clarins Marula Cleansing Jelly	                         125ml	£17.60 / 125ml	 £17.60 	Finished	20/01/2015 Hydraluron Jelly	                                              30ml	£25.00 / 30ml	 £25.00 	Finished	27/01/2015 Hourglass Mineral Veil Primer	                         15ml	£18.00 / 15ml	 £18.00 	Finished	28/01/2015 Guerlain Le Petite Noire Robe Perfume Sample    2ml	£34.20 / 30ml	 £2.28 	Finished	29/01/2015 Mitchum 48hr Deoderant			                                            £4.49 	Finished	30/01/2015 			                                                                                       £153.27 	14	  For February I am working on another Hourglass Primer, this time the No28 serum primer, and I hit pan on my diffused light ambient powder, for february I am using my Bourjois 123 CC cream and NARS Velvet Gloss Pencil in New Lover to try to finish these up.


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 3, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> January Empties 2015
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Way to go!


----------



## dodotheextinct (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello everyone! I'll be joining this thread and I think I made really good progress this past month. 





I'm super proud that I finished 6 makeup items and a majority of them are MAC. Hooray for Back2Mac!


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 8, 2015)

Just went through all my blushes and WOW I have a lot..I want a few of the new colour pop ones but looking through my collection I have a lot of blushes and I have no idea how I'm going to get through them all. I would say I like them all but damn there's a lot.  I just have no idea where to start on using up products... I did throw away a benefit box of powder that Ive had for many years, it's hit pan as well. I also threw out a powder that was mostly pan as well that I haven't touched in a while.   I don't know how to choose what to use up, it's so overwhelming


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 8, 2015)

dodotheextinct said:


> Hello everyone! I'll be joining this thread and I think I made really good progress this past month.
> 
> I'm super proud that I finished 6 makeup items and a majority of them are MAC. Hooray for Back2Mac!


Way to go!


----------



## Buffy89 (Feb 9, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Just went through all my blushes and WOW I have a lot..I want a few of the new colour pop ones but looking through my collection I have a lot of blushes and I have no idea how I'm going to get through them all. I would say I like them all but damn there's a lot.  I just have no idea where to start on using up products... I did throw away a benefit box of powder that Ive had for many years, it's hit pan as well. I also threw out a powder that was mostly pan as well that I haven't touched in a while.   I don't know how to choose what to use up, it's so overwhelming


 blushes are definitely hard to use up. I guess I should never ever get a new one and will still have enough of them when I'm grey and old


----------



## mel33t (Feb 9, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Just went through all my blushes and WOW I have a lot..I want a few of the new colour pop ones but looking through my collection I have a lot of blushes and I have no idea how I'm going to get through them all. I would say I like them all but damn there's a lot.  I just have no idea where to start on using up products... I did throw away a benefit box of powder that Ive had for many years, it's hit pan as well. I also threw out a powder that was mostly pan as well that I haven't touched in a while.   I don't know how to choose what to use up, it's so overwhelming


  I'm in a similar boat. I know I will probably never use up any of my blushes, maybe one or two before they go bad on me. Maybe try a thirty day challenge to wear a new blush color every day. It might not be your whole stash, but pick colors you haven't worn in a while to see if you like them or not.   I did that with my MAC blushes and was able to cut five of them because they weren't performing how I wanted them to.


----------



## Elba (Feb 10, 2015)

Yay, used up this dior thingy. I used it as a primer, it was really nice but gone very quickly. Also used up my dior hydralife tinted moisturizer :eyelove: and a travel sized laura mercier tm.


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 10, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> blushes are definitely hard to use up. I guess I should never ever get a new one and will still have enough of them when I'm grey and old


 Yep! I hae way too many, I'm thinking of passing off a few to my sister but they're all different...enough lol   





mel33t said:


> I'm in a similar boat. I know I will probably never use up any of my blushes, maybe one or two before they go bad on me. Maybe try a thirty day challenge to wear a new blush color every day. It might not be your whole stash, but pick colors you haven't worn in a while to see if you like them or not.   I did that with my MAC blushes and was able to cut five of them because they weren't performing how I wanted them to.


 That's not a bad idea at all! I'll try changing it up more and who knows, I might be able to ditch a few  





Elba said:


> Yay, used up this dior thingy. I used it as a primer, it was really nice but gone very quickly. Also used up my dior hydralife tinted moisturizer :eyelove: and a travel sized laura mercier tm.


 Good going! Keep it up!


----------



## mango13 (Feb 10, 2015)

On Saturday I finished Dior's Radiance Booster Pen!!! I was sooo glad and excited. I really didn't like it! It caught and emphasized every little dry patch and it wasn't even a good concealer and didn't work as a highlight because it was pretty much the same color as my skin.


----------



## Buffy89 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hey everyone, so I guess it's time for a February update! It seems to me that I mostly used samples this month, but hey, they're so much clutter. Again I got no photo of my month's achievements because I like to bin everything right after finishing.

  - Perfume samples: 6
  - Soap & Glory The Righteous Butter (body butter) travel size
  - Kiehl's Midnight Recovery Concentrate luxury sample (this came with a little pipette and lasted sooo long)
  - Schwarzkopf Gliss Liquid Silk Shampoo and Conditioner (full size)
  - Clinique Repairwear Laser Focus eye cream luxury sample
  - Glamglow Supermud Clearing Treatment (face mask) sample
  - Mac Studio Sculpt Foundation (my staple; already repurchased it)
  - Mac Brule e/s
  - Glamglow Brightmud Eye Treatment sample
  - Alterna Replenishing Moisture Shampoo and Conditioner sample
  - Alterna Abundant Volume Shampoo and Conditioner sample
  - Soap & Glory Scrub 'en and Leave 'em body scrub (full size)
  - Origins GinZing face moisturizer (full size)

  Except for the foundation, there's nothing I MUST repurchase right now. For everything else, I still got plenty of similar/substitute products.
  I'm excited to see how you've been doing this month!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 28, 2015)

Just sorted uploading my video and doing my blog post - that took hours!

  February Empties 2015





 woo!
  my first two makeup empties of the year - two of my staple base products.
  hoping to finish some colour cosmetics this year too


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 1, 2015)

I thought id try something different for my use it up goals for March.  The items on the top row of the photograph are things I'm pretty sure I'm going to use up within the month.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The bottom row are products I'm going to focus on using up specifically, though they might not get used up completely, they're what I'm going to push at using up.  so if they aren't items I'd reach for often, Ive put them on my vanity in clear sight to remind me.  I think it'll be interesting to compare this projection photo to my actual empties photo at the end of the month!


----------



## Buffy89 (Mar 1, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I thought id try something different for my use it up goals for March.  The items on the top row of the photograph are things I'm pretty sure I'm going to use up within the month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sounds good! I guess it's helpful and motivational to visualize those plans on a photo. The approach for the second row is helpful, I think, because using up some makeup items is quite different to using everyday products such as hair or body care and can take so much longer. My plan is to use my fragrance samples even more so that I won't own any on one fine day. Also, I need to use body lotion more often, because my supplies are just too enormous. Makeup wise, I'll concentrate on finishing my Satin Taupe and using other neutral Mac eyeshadows more, since I'd be fine with my combo of Naked 2/3 and one Naked Basics palette.


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 2, 2015)

February wasn't as productive for me :-(  I finished 4 things:  Half size tubes of the Clarins Multi Active Day and Night Creams, a mini Joico K-PAK Restorative Hair Oil and a Rituals foaming shower gel from a christmas set....not a great month really to be honest.  I have however continued to focus on my Hourglasss Diffused Light Ambient powder, I hit the pan in January and I think I underestimated how much product is still left when you hit the pan. The Pan exposed is now significantly more and I think I may finish this in March!  I also hit pan on a blush for the first time in a very long time! Its the a deluxe sample of the tarte amazonion clay blush in mirage, I love this for every day the perfect light peach pink. More and more pan became exposed over the month so hoping to finish up in the next month or 2.  My Rimmel wake me up concealer is on its last legs so this should be finished in March.  I have been working on finishing up my Hourglass No28 primer, its the smaller 15ml size but this should be done in March too!  As for other items, I am using up a few moisturiser deluxe samples on my face and focusing on some mini showers gels and body products.  January and Feb combined I have now finished up 18 products so a long way off my 130 item target still!


----------



## dodotheextinct (Mar 2, 2015)

Here's my update for February I don't think I'll be finishing as much products for the next few months but the progress is pretty good. 





Here's a breakdown of the products used: 
4 skincare 
4 sheet masks
2 other (nail polish remover + hand soap)
2 Hand creams
12 Makeup (including false eyelashes + setting spray)

Total # products used: 24

Total products used in 2015 so far: 47

  Hooray for using up products! This really motivates me to continue to use up products because it really can be done especially since I was able to completely use up an eye shadow palette and even a blush. 

The goal for March is to use up more of my single sheet face masks I still have 58 left to be used and I think most are nearing their expiration date as well. Gotta start using sheet masks like no tomorrow.


----------



## mel33t (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm joining this thread & sharing my good that I used up this month! Not too much, a lot of skincare AND a foundation! If it has a  next to it it means I've already repurchased because I love it.   Simple Oil Free Cleansing Wipes Fresh Soy Face Cleanser  Sample pack of Bliss Multi Face Eted Anti Aging Clay Mask  NARS Sheer Glow foundation in Mont Blanc Perricone MD Face Finishing moisturizer (love this stuff, but wanted to try a new moisturizer from the drugstore) NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer  Givenchy Noir Couture Mascara Bath & Body works Honeycrisp apple & buttered rum shower gel & corresponding lotion   Hit Pan On: NARS Laguna bronzer  Not a ton of products. I'm glad I finished that NARS foundation, I think it was breaking me out... March I should have some more products as well. I'm close to empty on quite a few items.


----------



## SandraVB79 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello everyone. I have a serious hoarding problem when it comes to makeup, skin care, body care etc.  There are just too many pretty things that are sold, and I just *have* to buy them.  I highly believe in retail therapy when I'm very stressed and at least it doesn't smell bad, like smoking, lol.  I have made up this huge list of the full size and travel size products I have and you seriously don't want to know how long it is.  However, this way I can follow up way better what I have to use up next.  There are currently about 10 products that I will be able to toss by the end of the month. I don't even think of tossing makeup, because I don't think I will ever reach the bottom/ pan of any item I have (BB cream excluded)


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 12, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> Hello everyone. I have a serious hoarding problem when it comes to makeup, skin care, body care etc.  There are just too many pretty things that are sold, and I just *have* to buy them.  I highly believe in retail therapy when I'm very stressed and at least it doesn't smell bad, like smoking, lol.  I have made up this huge list of the full size and travel size products I have and you seriously don't want to know how long it is.  However, this way I can follow up way better what I have to use up next.  There are currently about 10 products that I will be able to toss by the end of the month. I don't even think of tossing makeup, because I don't think I will ever reach the bottom/ pan of any item I have (BB cream excluded)


  Facing a large stash can be very daunting at first, I know I couldn't even do an inventory when I first started trying to change my buying and using habits, so we'll done to you for taking the first steps!   It's a positive thread in here and we will cheer you on through your use it up journey!


----------



## DMcG9 (Mar 12, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> I don't even think of tossing makeup, because I don't think I will ever reach the bottom/ pan of any item I have (BB cream excluded)


  It can be really hard to face up to the fact that you are at a point of over-saturation of stuff but you've done that and made a list of all of it which is a good start. Over time it's getting yourself to keep re-organizing and re-prioritizing that stash every once in a while (maybe every season), especially if your aim is to really cut it down. 
Perhaps when you are ready to part with some of the stuff you've stashed away you could consider gifting some items to friends or family, and if not that, perhaps a shelter? My step-mom is a teacher and she gets a lot of skincare gifts from students at the end of the year but she is allergic to many things. Even though the students know this, sometimes the parents send them along anyway so she passes them onto a local shelter for teens and young moms. They are always very happy to receive unused skincare and cosmetic items that many cannot afford at this moment in their lives. 
Other charities that focus on helping women getting back into the work force often put out a call for unused (but still good) or barely used perfumes, hand lotions, etc.
If you know it will take you years to work through the stuff you've got now, then you may have to force yourself to make the tough decision to push it out the door to someone who can use it before it goes bad or expires. 
  I love retail therapy too but I also like keeping tight control over how much crap I own. Next month I am going to do a serious clothing purge for which I am somewhat excited.


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 12, 2015)

OMG!! I've been watching those project pan on youtube like crazy! So inspirational! I give myself a month to use up 3 lipsticks (mind you they are pretty much done) but they really need to get out of my stash as they are old!
  Lipsticks
Mary Kay
	
 Amber glow
  Guerlain rose malicieux
  Dior Action
	
 Red 

  I match a lipgloss to each lipstick just to force myself to use them those are almost  full I never put lipgloss so they will not be finish in a month.
  with Amber Glow i use Lancome #026
  with Rose Malicieux I use Chanel Glossimer #19
  with Action
	
 Red I use Lancome #125

  i'm also working hard on my benefits cream eyeshadow in tattle tale (I have hit pan on that one) and then will work on
	
 birthday suit
  on my eyeshadows I'm just trying to use more my old quads like Petal Shine from Dior (already hit pan on one shadow) Lancome indigo royauté

  On foundation I have Dior BB 001 and 003 (almost done)
  Guerlain Terracotta Ultimate Bronze Matt finish in #1  (also almost done)

  Bronzer: I have Terracotta Light 02 Brunette I will try to hit pan before summer

  Blush: Duwop  Mango this is one of my oldest blush I purchase that blush 9 years ago and even if I really wore that one still didn't hit pan. 

  I also have Hourglass illuminate cream bronzer and highlighter that I need to use up , the bronzer is almost done because my 3 years old had a blast ''painting'' his face one day, he also did the same thing with another Guerlain bronzer booster bronzer #01, but even with his help I still haven't finish those two products.

  A lot of work
	
 to go but I'm really getting into the groove for a week now and almost obsessed using those products up.
  I did not have any goal as far as skincare as i'm pretty good using those kind of product.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 13, 2015)

So I've been working on finishing deluxe samples of products, it is so annoying I try them once and leave them to rot. So here's my progress, it's not much but I'm trying u guys!

  I finished a glamglow I got in my ipsy bag (I love this stuff, I have more minis and a big tub too lol)

  Gosh waterproof mascara, I finished 2, they both kinda dried out at the same time. I got them in London in November and I am dying that I can't get it in NY lol.

  Nars shadow primer minis, same deal finished like one day after the other. That's the best primer ever, I need to get a new one! 

  Illamasqua hydraveil, I had gotten this when sephora still sold it as a deluxe sample, and somehow I never finished it. I love it, again so sad I can't get it in the US. 

  EM cosmetics brow pencil, best stuff ever, I keep running out of it. How often do u guys run out of brow pencils? :/ I feel like I use mine too quick.

  Fresh black tea eye cream, I liked it but won't purchase one. It hydrated but did nothing for my dark circles. :/

  Lush shower Jelly in Woosh, smells nice! and I finished it in like 3 showers lol! 
  Lush Let the Good Times Roll face scrub, best thing ever, need a new one asap! 

  I also finished tons of foils but I threw them out... And that's it  Will continue to get rid of things


----------



## SandraVB79 (Mar 13, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> So I've been working on finishing deluxe samples of products, it is so annoying I try them once and leave them to rot. So here's my progress, it's not much but I'm trying u guys!  I finished a glamglow I got in my ipsy bag (I love this stuff, I have more minis and a big tub too lol)  Gosh waterproof mascara, I finished 2, they both kinda dried out at the same time. I got them in London in November and I am dying that I can't get it in NY lol.  Nars shadow primer minis, same deal finished like one day after the other. That's the best primer ever, I need to get a new one!   Illamasqua hydraveil, I had gotten this when sephora still sold it as a deluxe sample, and somehow I never finished it. I love it, again so sad I can't get it in the US.   EM cosmetics brow pencil, best stuff ever, I keep running out of it. How often do u guys run out of brow pencils? :/ I feel like I use mine too quick.  Fresh black tea eye cream, I liked it but won't purchase one. It hydrated but did nothing for my dark circles. :/  Lush shower Jelly in Woosh, smells nice! and I finished it in like 3 showers lol!  Lush Let the Good Times Roll face scrub, best thing ever, need a new one asap!   I also finished tons of foils but I threw them out... And that's it  Will continue to get rid of things


  Beautybay.com sells Illamasqua and ships worldwide.  That's how I buy certain brands that are not available in Belgium, when I have no trips to London planned.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 13, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> Beautybay.com sells Illamasqua and ships worldwide. That's how I buy certain brands that are not available in Belgium, when I have no trips to London planned.


  Last time I ordered from Beautybay my stuff was not mailed for a while and then never reached me, definitely a disappointment :/


----------



## SandraVB79 (Mar 13, 2015)

Oh, sorry   I fortunately only have good experiences with them (even though shipping takes a wile, but I'm used to it now)  Net a Porter also sells it.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 13, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> Net a Porter also sells it.


  I mean, I don't think it was their fault, but their tracking for the postage I selected only worked until it left their country and nothing here in the US, so I waited like 2 months and nothing. I had to get a refund from my credit card :/

  Checking net a porter now! I like them! Thank you!


----------



## DMcG9 (Mar 13, 2015)

Is the Gosh waterproof mascara really that good? Just curious because they sell it here and I am always interested in a good waterproof mascara. I tend to use L'Oreal Voluminous Waterproof.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 15, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> Is the Gosh waterproof mascara really that good? Just curious because they sell it here and I am always interested in a good waterproof mascara. I tend to use L'Oreal Voluminous Waterproof.


  I LUFF it, it is so good lmao
  I use either that or a YSL waterproof, so definitely give it a try. The bristles are small and really manageable so it really coats every lash. I love it!


----------



## DMcG9 (Mar 15, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I LUFF it, it is so good lmao
> I use either that or a YSL waterproof, so definitely give it a try. The bristles are small and really manageable so it really coats every lash. I love it!


Thanks, I will pick up a tube soon and then take it for a swim.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 15, 2015)

Inventory progress from the start of the year to now!


----------



## thefbomb (Mar 17, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> So I've been working on finishing deluxe samples of products, it is so annoying I try them once and leave them to rot. So here's my progress, it's not much but I'm trying u guys!
> 
> I finished a glamglow I got in my ipsy bag (I love this stuff, I have more minis and a big tub too lol)
> 
> ...


  Let the Good Times Roll is the bomb.com! Ive gone through so many tubs since first trying it. Remember to keep the tub because once you have 5 you get a free tub of fresh face mask!
  Its suppose to smell like popcorn but I think it smells like cookie dough...anyway such a fantastic cleanser. Im using a different one RN that i got as a gift, its good too but LUSH is my go-to


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 17, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Let the Good Times Roll is the bomb.com! Ive gone through so many tubs since first trying it. Remember to keep the tub because once you have 5 you get a free tub of fresh face mask!
> Its suppose to smell like popcorn but I think it smells like cookie dough...anyway such a fantastic cleanser. Im using a different one RN that i got as a gift, its good too but LUSH is my go-to


  I love Let the Good Times Roll! However, lately I have found that the scent has changed a little bit.. idk what it is, but it smells different.. So I haven't repurchased. 
  I hope maybe it was a weird batch, I'll get a new one soon, it's definitely my fav scrub. It's amazing how well it cleanses the skin and leaves it moisturized !


----------



## Sandalskt (Mar 17, 2015)

I am a little scared to do an inventory. I know it is necessary though.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 19, 2015)

Sandalskt said:


> I am a little scared to do an inventory. I know it is necessary though.


  I don't think I wanna know... lmao..
  :/


----------



## SandraVB79 (Mar 19, 2015)

I must say I almost fainted after I was done listing it all, especially since I included deluxe samples/ travel sizes


----------



## Sandalskt (Mar 19, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> I must say I almost fainted after I was done listing it all, especially since I included deluxe samples/ travel sizes


  You are braver than I am!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 31, 2015)

I only have one foundation, technically it's like a skin tint, Dr hauschka translucent makeup.  Well today for the first time I heard those noises you get when you're pushing the air out of the tube, so it must mean I'm close to finishing! :O


----------



## dodotheextinct (Mar 31, 2015)

It's the end of the month! Hooray for more empties! As I expected there isn't as many empties this month compared to Jan and Feb but I am proud of the few makeup products that I actually used up. 





Total # of products used: 14 

Goal for the following month would be to use a few more single use sheet masks.


----------



## Buffy89 (Apr 1, 2015)

In March I've finished:
  - 6 perfume samples
  - Mac Petite Indulgence Cremesheen Glass (mini size from a holiday set)
  - a bottle of nail polish thinning solution (well...it actually dried down and I stumbled across the empty bottle)
  - Essie Good to Go topcoat
  - Mac Cleanse off Oil Tranquil (already repurchased)
  - Alterna Replenishing Moisture Shampoo/Conditioner sample
  - a jar of cocoa fragranced body butter (by a german drugstore brand)
  - Urban Decay Primer Potion Sample
  - Mac Blot Powder (already repurchased)
  - Clinique Repairwear Laser Focus eye cream deluxe sample
  - Batiste Dry Shampoo Tropical, travel size
  - Kneipp Orange Blossom shower mousse (don't know where this is available, but I totally recommend it. It's similar to the shower mousses by Rituals, but much nicer, too)

  My bathroom is still full of stuff, but baby steps are better than none, eh? I'm especially happy about finishing a body butter 'cause I got about seven full sized body butters/lotions sitting on my shelves!


----------



## SandraVB79 (Apr 1, 2015)

Exactly what I need, recommendations for more shower mousse, lol!!  The Kneipp one is available here too, but i haven't tried it yet.  I have the Rituals ones, I have a travel size Koh one, and also some from Hema, which are cheapo but I really love them!  I have a big bag full of empties, as I focused on those products that were almost empty.  Will take a picture later. Still have a bunch of tose almost empties, so April should be productive too, lol!


----------



## Buffy89 (Apr 1, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> Still have a bunch of tose almost empties, so April should be productive too, lol!


  haha you're welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  There unfortunately are just two different (but really nice) fragrances, it seems, and I got the other one (hibiscus flower) too. I like those mousse shower products so much, but they are kinda hard to find here. I find Rituals a bit drying on my skin and it's a little pricey. I'll definitely check out Hema when I'm in the Netherlands next time, sounds interesting!
  Oh, this isn't really helping me to downsize my bodycare stash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Excited to see your picture!


----------



## thefbomb (Apr 1, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> In March I've finished:
> - 6 perfume samples
> - Mac Petite Indulgence Cremesheen Glass (mini size from a holiday set)
> - a bottle of nail polish thinning solution (well...it actually dried down and I stumbled across the empty bottle)
> ...


 

  You guys are doing great! Keep it up!


----------



## IHughes (Apr 4, 2015)

I've been getting through samples lately which has been great, I almost don't need any skincare, I have so many samples! here


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 5, 2015)

March Empties 2015





  Modest march effort with a few big skincare items and a some little extras


----------



## thefbomb (Apr 5, 2015)

IHughes said:


> I've been getting through samples lately which has been great, I almost don't need any skincare, I have so many samples! here


 That's great! I find samples collect pretty quickly so they're great to use up. I'm trying to get through a few as well!  





kerry-jane88 said:


> March Empties 2015
> 
> Modest march effort with a few big skincare items and a some little extras


 You did a great job! I think that's a lot of empties


----------



## SandraVB79 (Apr 8, 2015)

Finally: March empties (from the moment I joined this thread, so not from the beginning of March):  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  - Dove Hand Creme - full size - Garnier Hair Mousse - full size - Lancome Miracle So Magic edp deluxe sample - Contact solution - travel size - Dove conditioner - full size - Spa Foot Creme - full size - Rose shower gel - travel size - Rituals body butter - full size - Jean Paul Gaultier Classique body lotion - travel size - Loreal Paris serum - full size (it sucked that I couldn't get the last 5% of the product out of the bottle, good thing it was cheapo Loreal and not some expensive brand) - Lancome Miracle body lotion - travel size - Lancome Miracle shower gel - travel size - Yves Rocher fleurs d'Oranger shower gel - full size - Elisabeth Arden Green Tea Scrub - travel size - Cliniqe anti blemish solution lotion - travel size   I have ben focusing on using those products that were almost empty.  I won't have this many empties every month, lol. I had thrown away a few before i joined this thread, but didn't go back to get them out of the recycle bin.


----------



## VAL4M (Apr 9, 2015)

It's been 3 weeks and here my empties 
  - Argan & macadamia oil Body oil
  -N 7 Calm skin
  - Dermaglow Papaya enzyme resurfacing serum
  - Aquafolia enzymatic Step 1 Exfoliant
  -Dior  Nude BB creme
  -Sample size Shiseido Bio-Performance serum
  -La Roche-Posay tinted moisturiser
  -Guerlain KissKiss lipstick in Rose Malicieux
  -Mary Kay Lipstick in Amber Glow
  - Guerlain Terracotta Ultimate Bronze compact foundation
  - Sample Nude treatment oil
  -- 2 sugar fresh lip treatment
  - sample size B.Kamins Lip Balm
  - Sample size Lancome Mascara
  - 4 perfume sample Parfum D'empire - Cuir Ottoman (lovely), Amouage - Opus III (don't know if I want to shed 300$ for this perfume but I would if it was cheaper)
   Salvator Ferragamo Attimo (nice but nothing special remind me of 10 other perfume) Atelier Cologne - Santal Carmin (nice but longevity was short on my skin)


  And below are products  that i'm working on
  I hit pan on several eyeshadows 












   That Duwop blush just don't want to die!


----------



## SandraVB79 (Apr 9, 2015)

Amouage perfumes are SO worth their money.


----------



## VAL4M (Apr 10, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> Amouage perfumes are SO worth their money.


I need to try Honour and Opus VI, those will be my next samples order on Lucky Scent, I loved that site!  I can smell so many perfumes without braking the bank


----------



## SandraVB79 (Apr 11, 2015)

Imho, Honour is THE best perfume ever made.  Honour, Ciel, Beloved => 3 great Amouage perfumes.  Do you know the Byredo ones? la Tulipe is also wonderful.


----------



## VAL4M (Apr 11, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> Do you know the Byredo ones? la Tulipe is also wonderful.


Hmm nice selection, Beloved seems more in tune with my taste then Ciel ....  as for Byredo It's been a while since I smell those perfumes, at one time a was looking for a big oriental, I just remember that SA made me smell Byredo Bal d'afrique and MMink. If Bal d'afrique was 'nice' , MMink was just the most weird thing I smell in my life, I also smell Baudelaire which is more masculine but I just loved the thought that they were inspired by the French poet, I should retest that perfume i have a weakness for Leather perfume... anyway that day I walk away with Chergui from Serge Lutens, I do wear that perfume a lot!


----------



## SandraVB79 (Apr 13, 2015)

Byredo Mojave ghost is also lovely. Have you ever smelled perfumes by Parfums d'empire?  I met the "nose" behind those perfumes.  They are really special.  I was once invited to a special event regarding niche perfumes, and met the "noses" behind Atelier cologne, Juliette has a gun (grandson of Nina Ricci), Humiecki & Graeff (bought one in a special edition porcelan hand-painted bottle, more for the bottle than the actual perfume, lol), Miller Harris, Odin new york, Olfactive studio, Romea d'ameor, ... It was really great to hear them speak about what lead to them starting their own brand, what inspired them, ...   I have the one with the blue flower (eau radieuse):


----------



## VAL4M (Apr 13, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> I have the one with the blue flower (eau radieuse):


I only smell Cuir Ottoman from Parfum d'Empire, I really loved it but it was a little too close from Serge Lutens Cuir Mauresque that I already own. I want to test Ambre Russe next, what I like about those is that at 145$ a bottle it almost a steal 
  Lucky you meeting all those artists from the perfume industry, I would like to go to some atelier to know more about notes, and different component that make a perfume, but those are hard to come by where I lived and expensive.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 30, 2015)

Empties April 2015  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Not too shabby  I'm going for a massive use it up push on shower gels and body lotions/oils for May!


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 30, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I'm going for a massive use it up push on shower gels and body lotions/oils for May!


  Look at all those Lush empties! Almost a free mask!!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 30, 2015)

Oh I've got four more empties from the past couple of months so enough for a fresh face mask now! It's a shame that I can't get the mask of magnaminty for my freebie as it isn't a fresh one, would save eating into my buying limit as I need to repurchase that one.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 30, 2015)

See by Chloé si Belle perfume
  Masque apaisant hydratant apaisant from Avène
  almond hand cream from l'Occitane
  and Vitamin E body butter from the Body Shop.

  As for makeup I think I never use up my products !


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 30, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Oh I've got four more empties from the past couple of months so enough for a fresh face mask now! It's a shame that I can't get the mask of magnaminty for my freebie as it isn't a fresh one, would save eating into my buying limit as I need to repurchase that one.


Nice! But yeah, a shame you can't choose something that isn't fresh... I just bought a new Catastrophe Cosmetic today. I love that mask. I've been lucky to catch their new deliveries of masks the last couple times which is great because it maximizes the life span of the product for me.


----------



## thefbomb (Apr 30, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I'm going for a massive use it up push on shower gels and body lotions/oils for May!


  You did great!


----------



## SandraVB79 (May 2, 2015)

My April empties:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   I have still quite a bit of "almost empties", and am focusing on those first, so May should be a good month too, lol.


----------



## Buffy89 (May 2, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> Nice! But yeah, a shame you can't choose something that isn't fresh... I just bought a new Catastrophe Cosmetic today. I love that mask. I've been lucky to catch their new deliveries of masks the last couple times which is great because it maximizes the life span of the product for me.


  Do you know that one can put the masks into the freezer? I seperate little "scoops" with a teaspoon and put them on little squares of saran wrap, then I wrap/twist the ends up to close the little package and store them in a little plastic box. Sorry that I'm not able to express this properly in English, I hope one can get the idea. Catastrophe Cosmetic is such a great mask! I got no Lush shop in my town and I don't wanna pay the shipping from their online store, so I rarey get the chance to purchase it. About 5 years ago, I was super crazy for Lush, but I've calmed down again.


  And here's a list of the products I've finished in April:
  - Mac Moisturecover Concealer NW15 (I already had a backup; my staple undereye concealer)
  - 5 perfume samples
  - Roche Posay Effaclar Duo face cream (already had a backup; I use it both in the morning and in the evening)
  - Schwarzkopf Gliss conditioner
  - Clinique Anti Blemish Solutions Cleansing Foam (travel size)
  - Alterna Abundant Volume shampoo+coditioner sample
  - Soap & Glory Scrub of Your Life body scrub (travel size)

  not a lot, but my box of samples is getting emptier!


----------



## DMcG9 (May 2, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> Do you know that one can put the masks into the freezer? I seperate little "scoops" with a teaspoon and put them on little squares of saran wrap, then I wrap/twist the ends up to close the little package and store them in a little plastic box. Sorry that I'm not able to express this properly in English, I hope one can get the idea. Catastrophe Cosmetic is such a great mask! I got no Lush shop in my town and I don't wanna pay the shipping from their online store, so I rarey get the chance to purchase it. About 5 years ago, I was super crazy for Lush, but I've calmed down again.
> 
> 
> And here's a list of the products I've finished in April:
> ...


Yes, I was researching online how to make them last longer and saw that freezing them is the way to go. Glad to hear the method is sound from a Specktrette! 
Your English is quite good so I understand what you mean. Don't worry about that even if you feel a bit self-conscious.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 2, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> Do you know that one can put the masks into the freezer? I seperate little "scoops" with a teaspoon and put them on little squares of saran wrap, then I wrap/twist the ends up to close the little package and store them in a little plastic box. Sorry that I'm not able to express this properly in English, I hope one can get the idea. Catastrophe Cosmetic is such a great mask!


  This is a brilliant idea thank you for sharing!  I find that I can get about 5 or 6 uses out of a fresh face mask, but after 3 or so applications I don't feel the need to keep using it but feel like I have to as by then it's usually got less than a week until it goes bad - so I'll be trying this method so that I can come back to using it when I feel like it! How long does it take for the mask to defrost once you take it out of the freezer?


----------



## Buffy89 (May 2, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> This is a brilliant idea thank you for sharing!  I find that I can get about 5 or 6 uses out of a fresh face mask, but after 3 or so applications I don't feel the need to keep using it but feel like I have to as by then it's usually got less than a week until it goes bad - so I'll be trying this method so that I can come back to using it when I feel like it! How long does it take for the mask to defrost once you take it out of the freezer?


 yeah I also don't really want to use a mask, like, seven days in a row. It doesn't take long to defrost, think of ice cream. Maybe quarter an hour.


----------



## dodotheextinct (May 2, 2015)

April empties. I really focused on a few lipsticks this month so hooray for using them up! 






Total products used: 20 

  Whew 5 MAC products were used up this month... almost there for a Back2Mac lippie.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 2, 2015)

dodotheextinct said:


> April empties. I really focused on a few lipsticks this month so hooray for using them up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wow I'm always impressed by makeup empties in particular!


----------



## thefbomb (May 3, 2015)

dodotheextinct said:


> April empties. I really focused on a few lipsticks this month so hooray for using them up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow! You did really well!


----------



## VAL4M (May 13, 2015)

here my April-May empties (and trash)
  Van Cleef & Arpels Oriens 30ml perfume
  Kibio Fresh Pureness Foam
  Matrix Sculpting Paste
  NeoStrata Toning Solution Level 2
  N.7 Beautiful skin Pore Minimising serum (didn't work)
  Sample size Guerlain Super Aqua lotion Toner optimum Hydration
  Sample size Guerlain Abeille Royale lotion toner Firming Lift
  Rouge Dior Lipstick in Action Red (Disc)
  Benefits cream eyeshadow in Tattle tale (didn't finish all because became very patchy)
  Gosh LiplinerPeach Pearl ( too dry and not enough pigmented for my lips)
  Lancome Sample size mascara Definicils
  Sample size NUDE Progenius Treatment Oil (love this stuff but so expensive) 

  So 12 items done!


----------



## jennyap (May 19, 2015)

I really need to post my empties for the year so far before another month goes by!   Some of what's shown are purged items, not just true empties (all are marked with a P or E so you can tell which is which), as I'm tracking everything I get rid of. My target for the year is reduction of 150 items, so I need to get going (especially after February's pathetic effort!), thankfully May is looking decent.


----------



## SandraVB79 (May 20, 2015)

In March, is that a Dior body scrub? i once had one in a GWP and loved-loved-loved it!


----------



## jennyap (May 20, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> In March, is that a Dior body scrub? i once had one in a GWP and loved-loved-loved it!


  Yup. Also from a GWP - very old! I liked it a lot.


----------



## SandraVB79 (May 26, 2015)

I had a lot of "almost empties".  Most of them are now really empty and now I have to decide: Will I tackle full size products (or even extra large ones), or use up a lot of (deluxe) samples/ travel sizes first? Decisions, decisions, and lots of first world problems...


----------



## VAL4M (May 26, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> Decisions, decisions, and lots of first world problems...


  Why not, it just take longer!   why not do a mixe of different size?


----------



## jennyap (May 26, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> Decisions, decisions, and lots of first world problems...


  Personally I'm tackling samples/travel sizes first, I like seeing the number of items on my inventory going down. I'm allowing myself occasional use of full size items though to keep a bit of variety! So for example if I don't fancy the scent of the body lotion I'm working on on a particular day, I'm allowed to use one of my full size favourites instead. Not too often, as I don't want to take the focus away from generating empties, but ultimately as long as I'm using them it's all going in the right direction 

  I am also reviewing the full size stuff to see if I want to keep it all, and I've identified a few things I am happy to donate.


----------



## thefbomb (May 26, 2015)

jennyap said:


>


 
  You did well!


----------



## SandraVB79 (May 26, 2015)

jennyap said:


> SandraVB79 said:
> 
> 
> > I had a lot of "almost empties". Most of them are now really empty and now I have to decide: Will I tackle full size products (or even extra large ones), or use up a lot of (deluxe) samples/ travel sizes first?  Decisions, decisions, and lots of first world problems...
> ...


  I also like seeing the number of items going down. But I also travel a lot, and then the small ones come in handy. And then there are the products/ perfumes that are better for winter than summer, ... I don't only need an inventory, but some system to sort and prioritize them all, lol!  such awful first world problems...


----------



## jennyap (May 26, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> I also like seeing the number of items going down. But I also travel a lot, and then the small ones come in handy. And then there are the products/ perfumes that are better for winter than summer, ... I don't only need an inventory, but some system to sort and prioritize them all, lol!  such awful first world problems...


  Oh I do sympathise LOL.   The numbers on my inventory are scary to be honest, but also motivating.  I have it in an Excel spreadsheet, one tab for each category: my makeup is broken up between eyes, lips, face, cheeks. Skincare, nails, hair, body products are each in a separate category/tab. Then each item is listed: first column is product type (for example lips has product types lipstick, gloss, balm, liner), then brand, item, colour, price, date of purchase, LE/perm, etc. I have a free text column where I can put extra info so something like fragrance that was just for winter I'd note that there. Yes, you could say a bit obsessive, but I love lists, I love Excel, so it's fun for me too!    I also have what I've called a 'hit list' - which is just the top 2 items in each category that I want to focus on using up. I keep a hard copy of that in my vanity for easy reference.   Re travel items, I'd suggest packing a travel bag with whatever you'd normally take with you. Put that to one side just for travel, and whilst at home focus on using things up from the rest of your stash. If you finish something from the travel bag and you still have a travel size item in your main stash replace it with that, or decant from a full size item into a travel container, until you get your stash down to where you want it. Hope that helps!


----------



## SandraVB79 (May 26, 2015)

I have such an excel file too!!!! I love love love excel and my whole life is managed by excel lists and pivot tables, lol!!!


----------



## Winterwhite (May 27, 2015)

dodotheextinct said:


> Whew 5 MAC products were used up this month... almost there for a Back2Mac lippie.


 

  When you go to B2M, do you also always buy something in addition? I know that technically one does not have to, but I think the employees are not that happy about it then, or at least I got the impression. That´s why I usually do B2M only after a longer time, for maybe 3 lipsticks, so that a) I can minimize the amount of events of awkwardness and b) in most cases by then I'll need something else anyways.

  However, once I was pretty broke and I needed a replacement for a colour that was almost empty, so I B2M only for the one lipstick and nothing else; did not buy anything either. The employee was nice but it did feel kinda weird, though. Even though I know that B2M is already priced into the price of the new lipsticks anyways. But there was also mentioned here and in other forums that employees have to meet certain sale goals. So I don't know.


----------



## dodotheextinct (May 27, 2015)

@Winterwhite I usually just hand off my Back 2 Mac items to friends and family since I don't need anymore makeup. However, if no one wants to take the empties then I usually save up all the empties and wait until a staple is done then I'll go in for Back 2 Mac. It's usually the Cleanse off Oil as it's one of my favorites! I usually don't think too much about sales reps having to meet a certain goal because if someone is going to Back 2 Mac they are going to do it anyways. The ladies at the counters are usually super nice about it and are sometime impressed if I come in with a harder to use product like blush.


----------



## Buffy89 (May 27, 2015)

I'm not afraid of B2Ming without purchasing anything. Well, I mostly visit the counter when a new collection launches, so most sales assistants know me/know I'm frequently buying something anyway, or I have some chitchat with them about upcoming collections or products I'm interested in. Although I try to combine B2M with purchasing something, sometimes I just "need" a new lippie, and I can hardly wait when I've finished my 6th product 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Cannot wait to post my update on empties in May! But I'll wait for 2 or 3 days, I think, cause maybe I can finish one more product.


----------



## SandraVB79 (May 28, 2015)

what is this back to mac thing?


----------



## Buffy89 (May 28, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> what is this back to mac thing?


In a nutshell, it's a "recycling" program (aka Mac wants us to buy more stuff, lol), one can exchange 6 empty Mac products for a free lipstick. It's a little different in some countries and some, like Austria, don't offer back 2 Mac.
  There's a thread about it, too http://www.specktra.net/t/112982/b2m-read-before-posting-questions-about-back-to-mac


----------



## Winterwhite (May 28, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> I'm not afraid of B2Ming without purchasing anything. Well, I mostly visit the counter when a new collection launches, so most sales assistants know me/know I'm frequently buying something anyway, or I have some chitchat with them about upcoming collections or products I'm interested in. Although I try to combine B2M with purchasing something, sometimes I just "need" a new lippie, and I can hardly wait when I've finished my 6th product
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  thanks 

  I order most of the things online, so I don't know the MUAs very well, I am afraid. But at least I have a selection of different stores I could go to, so I usually try to go to the ones where they are nicer.


----------



## Buffy89 (May 31, 2015)

So here are my May empties. It's not really a lot his time, I hope you were able to finish more items than me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  - Chanel Gel Yeux eye cream luxury sample
  - Urban Decay Primer Potion sample
  - 3 perfume samples
  - Estee Lauder Sumptuous Extreme mascara sample
  - Guerlain La Patite Robe Noire body milk luxury sample

  But I've got quite a number of "almost empties" which I'll be able to finish in the next weeks, so the battle's not lost yet


----------



## britneyfan4 (May 31, 2015)

Not too impressive, but I used up a MAC Tendertone in Tread Gently that I had for years. I wonder if Tendertones are ever coming back.


----------



## Buffy89 (May 31, 2015)

britneyfan4 said:


> Not too impressive, but I used up a MAC Tendertone in Tread Gently that I had for years. I wonder if Tendertones are ever coming back.


 oh I hope so, always been interested in trying one. I'm always impressed when somebody finishes a makeup product!


----------



## SandraVB79 (May 31, 2015)

I'm still waiting until tomorrow, who knows, I may still empty something tonight, lol!  i had a lot of almost-empties, I thought they would all be finished by the end of the month, but they are not, so June looks already promising


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 1, 2015)

MEGA May Empties!


----------



## Buffy89 (Jun 1, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> MEGA May Empties!


----------



## dodotheextinct (Jun 1, 2015)

My empties for this month. Not too much in the makeup department but skincare is getting used up hooray! I now have the final MAC empty yippee! Someone's going to be excited to get a free lippie.  





Total used this month = 15 products

Once again my goal for the upcoming month is to use my sheet masks more. I only used up one this month...


----------



## SandraVB79 (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm always in awe for people who are able to finish nail polishes!


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 2, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> MEGA May Empties!


 

  You're all doing great!

  I dont keep track of my empties well. I think all I finished in the part 2 months was a small LUSH mask, a few small hand creams and a bottle of body wash...oh! and a LUSH shampoo bar.
  I'll post Junes empties


----------



## SandraVB79 (Jun 3, 2015)

May empties:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  - Bulgari Blu II - 50ml - Bulgari Blu II - 15ml - Bulgari Blu II body lotion - 75ml - Trésor eau tendre - 30ml - DKNY Pure Drop of Rose - 30ml - Estee Lauder Advanced Night repair - 7ml - Ragdale Hall hand cream - 30ml - Clinique anti blemish lotion - 60ml - Clinique anti blemish clearing treatment - 15ml - Loreal Nude Magique BB cream - 30ml - Spa Collection conditioner - 30ml - Spa Collection body lotion - 30ml - Fair Trade body cleanser - 30ml (2x) - Fair Trade shampoo - 30ml (3x) - Floral collection Rose shower gel - 50ml


----------



## Buffy89 (Jun 3, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> May empties:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh wow, the perfumes!!!!! Amazing.


----------



## SandraVB79 (Jun 4, 2015)

Yes, I am especially proud of having emptied the perfumes!  These were small ones, the 100ml ones take forever, especially since I don't just use one, but switch among a dozen, lol


----------



## VAL4M (Jun 4, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> Yes, I am especially proud of having emptied the perfumes! These were small ones, the 100ml ones take forever, especially since I don't just use one, but switch among a dozen, lol


 Congrats!! and you are right to be proud, It just get so tiring to finish a bottle of perfume and then people just tell you, you smell good and you are just like -'No i'm trying to get rid of it!!'' Miss Dior Cherie was the worst for me. Took me so long the next bottles of perfume I didn't want in my collection were gifted to my mom and friends. It is easier to give perfume then makeup i think.


----------



## Buffy89 (Jun 4, 2015)

VAL4M said:


> Congrats!! and you are right to be proud, It just get so tiring to finish a bottle of perfume and* then people just tell you, you smell good and you are just like -'No i'm trying to get rid of it!!*'' Miss Dior Cherie was the worst for me. Took me so long the next bottles of perfume I didn't want in my collection were gifted to my mom and friends. It is easier to give perfume then makeup i think.


  This happens to me a lot lately, but I'm just using all my samples, I had about 40 of them and gave half of them away. Finding the "right" perfume is kind of hard, I think, because a lot of them smell quite nice, but I'm looking for a fragrance that's reflecting me/my personality, if that makes sense (found that perfect scent in "Love, Chloe", but still excited for new stuff). Anything "sporty"/aquatic for example just seems not right for me, although it might be a nice scent and perfect for other people.


----------



## VAL4M (Jun 5, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> This happens to me a lot lately, but I'm just using all my samples, I had about 40 of them and gave half of them away. Finding the "right" perfume is kind of hard, I think, because a lot of them smell quite nice, but I'm looking for a fragrance that's reflecting me/my personality, if that makes sense (found that perfect scent in "Love, Chloe", but still excited for new stuff). Anything "sporty"/aquatic for example just seems not right for me, although it might be a nice scent and perfect for other people.


I'm more into spicy, gourmand, woody perfume. Anything with amber, leather, tobacco, sandalwood and vanilla, i want it.
  The only white floral I really love and own is Annick Goutal Un matin d'orage, I highly recommend it.


----------



## jennyap (Jun 6, 2015)

I had a good month in May for me - and I finished my first Mac gloss at last! Still have way too many for how often I use them, I don't expect to see another on this thread for a while.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Also pulled out quite a few bits to go to the women's shelter this month.


----------



## VAL4M (Jun 11, 2015)

Here my May-June purge - finished products.
  Purge 
  Dior Addict High shine #530 Orange Ovation (almost done but really old)
  Biotherme aquactic shine #555 (almost done but so old)
  Lancome Juicy rouge Caramel (smell funny)
  Julep Luxe Lip conditioning treatment (take vaseline with some water and you have pretty much this product it is awful)
  Guerlain Duo gloss Divinora
  Guerlain lipstick Fairy Gold #206
  Guerlain lisptick #421
  Guerlain Purifying Invigorating mask (didn't do much)
  Marcelle  Cream eye shadow + liner in Ballerina (the pencil is broken inside)

  finished products
  MAC Technakohl Liner Greyprint (will not repurchased I have so many eyeliner left it will take years before i need a new one)
  Nuxe cleansing milk (this was my 3rd bottle)
  Burberry Brit (will not repurchase)
  N 7 Beautiful Skin Purifying Mask (will not repurchased, good but too abrasive for my skin)
  Diorskin Nude BB cream (2nd tube)
  Dolce&Gabbana sample perfume Dolce (is nice but not for me) 
  Peter Thomas Roth sample size cucumber gel mask (will not purchased i just didn't see any difference after using it on my skin) 
  MUFE sample size mascara ( didn't like the wand)

  total: Purge 9 and finished: 8

  Next month I will have less products as i'm working on regular size products and as for makeup I don't really go out with baby #2 so even if I did hit pan on a lot of my eyeshadows and face powder I have a long way to go before I used them all up.


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 14, 2015)

I realized that I never posted my late April-all of May finished products, and we're halfway through June (almost)! (Spoiler alert: June is awesome on the use-it-up front).

  Caveat: I used more products in April, but I was out-of-state dealing with family issues and quite frankly didn't give a whit about holding onto/photographing empty bottles. Not even on my radar with what I was going through.








Body, Bath/Shower products: 
  Bath & Body Works Cherry Blossom Lotion (used 2 this month)** (Note: pairs awesomely with Tom Ford Santal Blush)
  Bath & Body Works Lavender Chamomile Bath & Shower Gel
  L'Occitaine Almond Bath/Shower Oil (will repurchase this fall)
  L'Occitaine Almond Hand Cream (HG status, have a backup already)
  AmorePacific Hand Cream Foils (2)

Hair Products:
  Living Proof Restore Shampoo** (finished a partial bottle with family also)
  Living Proof Restore Conditioner** (finished a bottle with family)
  Alterna UV Plus Bamboo Mask x 2 ** (HG status for me and my damaged hair. Seriously, where has this been all my life?)
  Oribe Shampoo/Conditioner sample

Makeup:
  Marc Jacobs Highliner Gel Eye Crayon- (Luna)tic ** <- full-size eyeliner finished! Too bad it's amazing & unique.
  Diorshow Lash Primer (not repurchased yet, but HG for me)
  NARS Creamy Concealer** (HG combo)
  NARS Concealer** (HG combo)
  NARS Smudge Proof Eyeshadow Primer** (HG)
  YSL Baby Doll Lash Deluxe Mascara 

Skincare:
  Guerlain Abeille Royale Face Treatment Oil** (HG, took about 3.5 months of using too much, for those wondering)
  Philosophy Purity Cleansing Wipes** (HG)
  Shiseido The Skincare Toner Deluxe Sample
  Guerlain Orchidee Imperiale Eye & Lip Cream Deluxe Sample
  Guerlain Orchidee Imperiale The Cream Deluxe Sample
  AmorePacific Moisture Bound Refreshing Hydra-Gel Foils x 3
  AmorePacific Eye Renewal Cream Foils x 3
  Guerlain Abeille Royale Toner sample
  Glamglow White Mask Foil (prior purchase that I couldn't finish in time; now I hoard foils for use as-needed)


  ** already repurchased/stash staple

  Bottom line: if I had unlimited funds, the Orchidee Imperiale items would be in my stash, like, yesterday. Same with the AmorePacific hand cream.

  Not bad for the most stressful and traumatic monthish of my life.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 14, 2015)

MAC lightful softening lotion. May repurchase. Nice stuff!  loccitane shea butter hand lotion. Love! Will repurchase.  crabtree &evelyn pomegranate hand lotion crabtree & evelyn rosewater hand lotion. May repurchase either one. Lovely hand cremes. Smell so nice!  simple micellar water. Ok. Do not know if I will repurchase. Not so special as they claim!   neutrogena rapid clear face lotion. On third or fourth bottle. Good bha lotion.  mac prep & prime bb creme. Like a lot. May repurchase. Not HG but decent.  revlon photoready eye primer & brightener. On 3rd or 4th tube. Best for brightening and lifting under eye area!  purge I guess.. loreal total effects shampoo. Threw out half full bc it made my skin itch terribly. Horrible product!


----------



## SandraVB79 (Jul 7, 2015)

June's empties;  - Spa Collection conditioner 30 ml - L'Oreal Elseve hair mask 200 ml - Dove Invisible deodorant 150 ml - Yves rocher Sebospecific cleansing gel 150 ml - Yves rocher Sebospecific lotion 150 ml - Nivea invisible deodorant 50 ml - Estee Lauder eye makeup remover 125 ml - Yves Rocher Summer shower gel 200 ml - Fair trade shampoo 30 ml - Yves Saint Laurent Paris shower gel 75 ml - Floral Collection Rose shower gel 50 ml - Rituals Carpe Diem shampoo 75 ml - La maison des senteurs senteurs blanches hand cream 50 ml


----------



## SandraVB79 (Jul 20, 2015)

Oh no, did I kill this thread? :-(


----------



## Buffy89 (Jul 20, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> Oh no, did I kill this thread? :-(


 lol you didn't. Gonna post an update soon. I'm just so busy atm. Always peeking in to catch up, but wasn't able to make my list of empties until now. I'm excited to read about your empties, ladies!


----------



## jennyap (Jul 20, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> Oh no, did I kill this thread? :-(


  Of course not, just not the kind of thread that gets posts all the time   Here are my June empties & purged items. Not quite as good as I hoped, has a few bits I was sure I'd finish but just hung on. Meant I had a good start to July at least!


----------



## Erica53094 (Jul 20, 2015)

July empties...

  1.Udderly Smooth Hand Cream
  2. Femme Couture eyebrow pencil in taupe
  3. Neutrogena Alcohol Free Toner
  4. Maybelline Dream Lumi Eye Brightener
  5. Philip Roth Shampoo (travel size)
  6. Phillip Roth Conditioner (travel size)
  7.  Biolage Smoothing Shine Milk (full size)...had this forever and finally used it up
  8. Pantene Pro V Ultimate 10 BB creme 
  9. C.O. Bigelow Rose Salve
  10. Escada Cherries in the Air (rollerball)

  No purges


----------



## VAL4M (Jul 26, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> Oh no, did I kill this thread? :-(


I've been on vacation and out of town for 2 weeks now and expect 2 weeks of visites from relative ... just a busy time of the year for people I guess! 
  I will do a mid June, July and mid August post. Not wearing a lot of thing right now with this weather so even if a skip a month I do not expect a lot of finishing products.


----------



## Buffy89 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hey everyone, how are you doing? Another month has passed so it's time for me to post an update. I forgot to post my June empties  (oops), so here they are: - Origins Ginzing scrub cleanser Sample - Diesel Loverdose shower gel luxury sample  - Soap and Glory Wash Your Hands off it full size  - a bottle of shampoo for babies  (used as brush cleanser) - 4 perfume samples  - Soap and Glory Fab Pore Face Mask  (purged, smelled funny) - Clinique Pore Refining Solutions Serum luxury sample  - Mac Satin Taupe eyeshadow - Clinique Blemish Solutions toner full size  - Dove shower cream full size  - Sephora Peony hand cream 30ml/1fl.oz. - Biotherm Eau Oceane edt. 15ml/0.5fl.oz  - Effaclar Duo face cream   ...July stuff will follow asap.


----------



## Buffy89 (Jul 31, 2015)

July empties, this time I collected them to take a picture.   -Mac Whirls and Twirls lipstick, Imaginary Paint Pot  (purged both of them) - 4 perfume samples  - Clinique High Impact Mascara sample  - Benefit They're Real liner sample  - a cheapo hair mask ( Aldi supermarket) - Schwarzkopf Gliss Conditioner  - Mac Cleanse Off Oil  - Kneipp Shower Mousse Hibiscus Flower  - Schwarzkopf shampoo


----------



## VAL4M (Aug 14, 2015)

My mid June to mid August empties
  - Mascara le 2 (have 2 other backup love that mascara)
  - purge Benefit cream eyeshadow in birthday suit
  - Sample ROC Sublime energy eye cream
  - Sample StriVectin-SD eye concentrate
  - Peter Thomas Roth Un-Wrinkle Peel pads (60) - won't repurchase I prefer my Bliss incredi peel
  - MEDPeel Retinol Collagen serum (like but i do not think I will repurchase)
  - Philosophy Clear day ahead Acne treatment and moisturizer (LOVE this cream my 4th bottle will repurchased but need to work on other day cream)
  -Neostrata  Toning Solution Level 2 (again another big HG acid toner will repurchase)
  - Nuxe Creme Fraiche de beauty moisturizing cream (I love NUXE cream favourite french skin care) will repurchase but again need to go thru other day and night cream
  - 2 deluxe sample size Nuxe Creme Fraiche de beauté suractive 24hr moisture emulsion 
  -Sample size Clarins Gel eye contour ( will not purchase i'm just not a big eye cream person)
  - Sample size Guerlain Abeille royale eye care (ditto)
  -Sample size Guerlain Abeille Royale Youth Serum (this is NICE! bu 170$ nice i just do not know yet)
  - 2 sample of perfume Giorgio Armani Si and Tocca Cleopatra (both in the Meh category) 
  - Hourglass Illume bronzer light finish the Bronzer i'm still working on the highlighter  i have the other cream set from Hourglass Sunset so no need to repurchase yet! 

  - Total : 16 empties and 1 purge
  Not so bad for what I thought will be a slow season
  Might have more makeup empties next week !!!


----------



## dodotheextinct (Aug 23, 2015)

Hello everyone! I haven't posted in a while so this is a shot of my empties for both June and July. Sadly there isn't much empties in August so far but I'll attempt to push through some products. Out of all these products the one I was really excited to finish was a Bare Minerals duo I started working on since the beginning of this year. It essentially took me 7 months of daily use to get through an eyeshadow duo which is amazing.





Total products used up: 29

Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Aug 25, 2015)

June Empties 2015


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Aug 25, 2015)

July Empties 2015


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Sep 3, 2015)

August Empties 2015  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also finished my Mac MSFN powder in Light but I b2md that already!  As you can see compared to my previous empties pictures there's been a dramatic decrease in my empties! I've been so busy with work lately that I haven't really been focusing on using up too much, but as I'm also slowing down with my purchasing habits I'm thinking that's starting to have a knock on effect with my empties too - so it's all good!


----------



## Buffy89 (Sep 3, 2015)

August empties:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  - Estee Lauder eye cream luxury sample (forgot the name, but nevermind)
  - UDPP Eden sample
  - Herbal Essences Hello Hydration Shampoo full size
  - Weleda Citrus shower cream sample
  - Weleda Citrus body lotion sample
  - Mac Cleanse Off Oil
  - three perfume samples
  - Lancome Genefique eye cream luxury sample
  - Mac False Lashes mascara sample
  - Rene Furterer Karite Nuit Capillaire Overnight Hair Treatment luxury sample
  - Lancaster sunscreen travel size
  - Soap and Glory Whipped Clean Shower Butter full size
  - Biotherm Lait Corporel luxury sample
  - Roche Posay Effaclar Duo face cream travel size

  Total: 16. Mostly samples, so I'm not too excited, but at least the clutter is getting easier to handle.

  Except from the cleansing oil and the face cream, which are my staples, and the Soap and Glory shower product which seems to have been discontinued here, there's nothing I'd repurchase.


----------



## SandraVB79 (Sep 5, 2015)

July & August empties:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  - YSL Paris soap - full size (100g?) - Yves Rocher cooling foot gel - 50 ml - Estee Lauder Perfectly Clean - 30 ml - Yves Rocher foot cream 30 ml - Yves Rocher Olive Oil shower gel - 400 ml - Yves Rocher Pomme d'api shower gel - 200 ml - Guerlain Aqua Allegoria Flora Rosa - 75 ml - Estee Lauder Advanced Night Repair - 7 ml - Diadermine Lifting Bust gel - 125 ml (I highly doubt it lifts anything, but damn it smells so good and makes the skin so soft!) - Biocura hand cream - 50 ml - Lancome lotion - 50 ml - Seaweed Therapy shampoo - 2 x 30 ml - Seaweed Therapy body lotion - 30 ml - Spa collection shampoo - 30 ml - Spa collection conditioner - 2 x 30 ml - Estee Lauder Daywear - 15 ml - Shower gel - 30 ml - Agua de la tierra shampoo - 2 x 30ml   I also gave a whole lot of Estee Lauder Revitalizing Supreme deluxe samples away to my mom and some other misc stuff to my brother.


----------



## VAL4M (Sep 5, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> I also gave a whole lot of Estee Lauder Revitalizing Supreme deluxe samples away to my mom and some other misc stuff to my brother.


  Wow you finished Guerlain perfume what do you plan to do with the bottle? .... you are keeping it right? I don't really like Guerlain aqua's line but I love the designed of their bottle!


----------



## SandraVB79 (Sep 6, 2015)

I keep all my perfume bottles, unless I have duplicates, which almost never happens.


----------



## VAL4M (Sep 9, 2015)

Ok so in February i told myself I will ''pan some palettes''  this take the longest time ever .... and worse this little challenge hasn't stop me spending my money on other palettes 
  Anyway just because I'm kind of tired and need some thumbs up here my progress
  That was in February 2015




  Dior quint Petal Shine only hit pan on one eyeshadow and Lancome quad only hit pan on 1 eyeshadow

  Now September 9th I hit pan on all 5 eyeshadows  on the Dior Petal Shine (this is my most used palette so far)
  Lancome palette hit pan on 3 eyeshadows but the peachy bronze is close to pan. 











  In February I only hit pan on 1 eyeshadow on the Lancome palette and one eyeshadow on the Dior Quint Spring bouquet





  Now September 9th 2015 I hit pan on 2 eyeshadows on the Lancome and 2 eyeshadow on the Dior quint (but close to pan on the light grey eyeshadow top corner)









  I want to finish the top two palettes but the bottom two I'm still undecide because lets face it, the lancome palette with the 2 dark blues eyeshadows it will take forever to used it all up and the texture is not that nice as for Dior Spring bouquet I have not attention to used up the white eyeshadow and as for the palette itself it is not the most flattering colours for my skintone so I might just tossed it January 1st 2016!


----------



## SassClassBeauty (Sep 9, 2015)

August Empties: 
  Fresh Rose Hydrating Eye Gel Cream
  Purity Facial Cleanser 
  Caudalie Polyphenol C 15 Anti-Wrinkle Defense Serum
  Tarte Amazonian Clay Double Detox Exfoliating Facial Mask
  Ole Henricksen Pure Truth Melting Cleanser Travel Size
  Sephora Collection Waterproof Eye Makeup Remover
  Dry Bar Detox Dry Shampoo Travel Size
  Sephora Collection The Natural: Citrus Brush Cleaner
  Sephora Collection Express Cleansing Wipes

  Repurchased most of these, I'm in the market for a new eye cream though.  I'm currently working on sample size of the Ole Henricksen Ultimate Lift Eye Gel.  I've already used up a product in September so that's exciting.  I need to focus more on using my makeup products like eyeshadows, lipsticks and lip glosses. I'm close to finishing a gloss (Buxom White Russian) but I don't think I've even made a dent in some of my other products...


----------



## VAL4M (Sep 15, 2015)

August empties 
  1.Clarins pure melt cleansing oil (HG love that makeup remover already using my backup)
  2.Lancome Color fever Gloss in tumultuous (I'm not a lipgloss person so my goal is to used all my lipgloss and to not repurchased any for the rest of my life, i know kind of drastic but I know myself i have to force myself to wear lipgloss)
  3.Deluxe Sample Peter Thomas Roth Peeling Gel (I kind of like it but I discover something equivalent and that work way more (it is more expensive but still) so won't repurchase
  4. Bliss That incrdi-peel (HG love already repurchased)
  5.Caudalie Glycolique Peel mask (would not repurchase to gentle for me didn't see much difference on my skin)
  6.MEDPEEL Retinol moisture cream (might repurchased sometime when I will finish all my cream it was nice for my oily skin)
  7.Purge Biotherm White Detox mask  (meh)
  8.Nuxe Creme Prodigieuse moisturizing cream (I like that cream my 2nd tube will repurchased)
  9.Sample Neostrata Toning solution level 2 (HG acid toning lotion) I have a full bottle this came with it
  10.Gosh eyeliner in Truly Brown (really like that eyeliner need to finish a bunch of eyeliner before repurchased)
  11. Deluxe sample Clarins eye cream
  12. Deluxe sample Clarins Serum Phyto-Tenseur (meh)
  13. Sample Lancome Advanced Genifique (NO WAY will never spend that kind of money on crap *sorry* but look at the ingredient list and this have minimum active ingredient for a ''serum'')
  14. Sample Mona di Orio Les nombres D'or Tubereuse - lovely scent I prefer Vanilla and consider buying a bottle of Vanilla (the bottle is quite expensive 250$) but i'm not a fan of tuberous so I will pass but for Tubereuse fan this is a must try.
  15. Sample Tom Ford  Velvet Orchid (Love I already have Black Orchid and I prefer Velvet might purchase a bottle)
  16. Sample Hanae Mori perfume (this smell really unisex, I have no problem with unisex perfume but I do not like it enough)

  Hopefully see you next month


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Oct 1, 2015)

September Empties 2015  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Better show than last month as I've tried to power through some samples and also whittle down the steps in my routines.  I've decided I can do without toners and all the extra add ons I've convinced myself I need in my day to day life!


----------



## Buffy89 (Oct 1, 2015)

Adding my September empties, too. As always, some samples, but I'm especially proud that I've finished the two eye pencils and that annoyingly huge bottle of conditioner. It seemed like a bargain when I purchased it, but I like to change my hair products every few days so it took me a year to finish it.


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 5, 2015)

You all do so well, I wish I had as much progress. I'm starting to feel a bit overwhelmed by my collection, especially my lipsticks. I love having a bunch to choose from and I have a good variety but I find it difficult sometimes to pick a shade since I have so much. I also think I need to shake up my makeup but I'm not sure how...


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Oct 7, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> You all do so well, I wish I had as much progress. I'm starting to feel a bit overwhelmed by my collection, especially my lipsticks. I love having a bunch to choose from and I have a good variety but I find it difficult sometimes to pick a shade since I have so much. I also think I need to shake up my makeup but I'm not sure how...


  With my lipsticks, I grab a few I feel are neglected and put them on my vanity right where I can see them, if I don't reach for them within a certain time frame then they're passed onto someone else or put into a bag and out of sight for me to think about and then if I don't find myself missing it then it goes  it's hard to let go of the 'oh but I might want to wear this vampy colour one day' or 'this colour is so pretty' mentality but try and be honest about your useage and see where that takes you


----------



## Buffy89 (Oct 7, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I'm starting to feel a bit overwhelmed by my collection, especially my lipsticks. I love having a bunch to choose from and I have a good variety but I find it difficult sometimes to pick a shade since I have so much. I also think I need to shake up my makeup but I'm not sure how...


  I'm not sure how much you've followed the Low Buy thread, it was a real inspiration and really motivational for me (also the 2014 one still is a really good read and I'm still re-reading some pages sometimes when I need some motivation).
  I've found out that those games/challenges like theme makeup, project pan etc. aren't really working for me, but I did a 30 day lipstick challenge once and I really got to know myself, my habits and preferences. It really helped me to purge some colors.
  My biggest problem is being too attached to LE stuff and "saving" my LE lipsticks instead of using them. So I prepare a weekly/2-weekly basket with certain items to remind myself to use them and enjoy them instead of hiding them in my drawer.

  I totally hear you being overwhelmed by all your lipsticks! Although I've done my purge, I still own about 70 lip products and sometimes it can be really annoying to chose one. At the same time, I'd like to purchase a new one from time to time. Till the end of the year, I'm planning to buy no lip products and even to keep my B2M empties until  2016, so I can use what I own. I've finished only two lip products in my life so far, and with 70 in my kit, this won't happen again soon, but I'm tired of all those shiny new items in my stash that don't get touched, so even a dent makes me happy.


----------



## SandraVB79 (Oct 7, 2015)

i have 241 nail polishes, and since I can't choose which colour to use, my nails are bare.  So I'm not the good person to give tips/ tricks for scaling down on lipsticks


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 7, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> I'm not sure how much you've followed the Low Buy thread, it was a real inspiration and really motivational for me (also the 2014 one still is a really good read and I'm still re-reading some pages sometimes when I need some motivation). I've found out that those games/challenges like theme makeup, project pan etc. aren't really working for me, but I did a 30 day lipstick challenge once and I really got to know myself, my habits and preferences. It really helped me to purge some colors. My biggest problem is being too attached to LE stuff and "saving" my LE lipsticks instead of using them. So I prepare a weekly/2-weekly basket with certain items to remind myself to use them and enjoy them instead of hiding them in my drawer.  I totally hear you being overwhelmed by all your lipsticks! Although I've done my purge, I still own about 70 lip products and sometimes it can be really annoying to chose one. At the same time, I'd like to purchase a new one from time to time. Till the end of the year, I'm planning to buy no lip products and even to keep my B2M empties until  2016, so I can use what I own. I've finished only two lip products in my life so far, and with 70 in my kit, this won't happen again soon, but I'm tired of all those shiny new items in my stash that don't get touched, so even a dent makes me happy.





kerry-jane88 said:


> With my lipsticks, I grab a few I feel are neglected and put them on my vanity right where I can see them, if I don't reach for them within a certain time frame then they're passed onto someone else or put into a bag and out of sight for me to think about and then if I don't find myself missing it then it goes  it's hard to let go of the 'oh but I might want to wear this vampy colour one day' or 'this colour is so pretty' mentality but try and be honest about your useage and see where that takes you


  I also tried a project pan and it didn't really work for me either, maybe I should take a peek in the low buy thread as well and maybe also try a 30 day challenge. I think I can manage that. After I posted this I changed up my lipstick organizers a bit. I usually have my muji drawer on my vanity with all my liquid lipsticks and lipstick crayons, that stayed the same. I also usually have a 24 slot lipstick holder on my vanity with my newer shades and favs and then off to the side I have 24 slot holder with other random ones. I decided to put older ones and ones I'd like to use up in my lipstick holder on my vanity since I usually reach for those first. Since then I've been mixing it up a bit. ill use some oldies like yesterday I wore pleasure bomb (probably one of my first Mac lipsticks) and today in wearing a newer lipstick to try it out. While I love using up something I'd like to mix in some new stuff since I have it... I don't have many that are low though, it's difficult to get through them but I'm on my way! I have Ruby Woo about halfway done and missing in action. My Rebel and Candy Yum Yum are less than half and I have about 3 that are a quarter to half way done. I might put more pressure on myself to wear those more often. I did do a purge several months ago and my sister was happy to accept some lipsticks, I haven't bought many new things since then.  I know I definitely need to do a low buy. I'm going to try not to buy for the next little while. I saw last night that a local store is going to have the LA Splash lipsticks that I've been dying to try so I know I'll try a few and probably get a few to gift. I also wanted a few Lime Crime ones but I may hold off. The place I work at is closing end of November and I honestly don't know what I'm doing after that so I need to control my spending and work with what I have. I think I'll definitely try to use up what I have and collect my empties for a little while  Thank you both for your input!!


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 7, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> i have 241 nail polishes, and since I can't choose which colour to use, my nails are bare.  So I'm not the good person to give tips/ tricks for scaling down on lipsticks


  And I thought I had a lot of polish! Wow! I feel you on bare nails because you can't decide. Definitely happens to me too and I have nowhere near as many as you. The struggle is real!


----------



## VAL4M (Oct 7, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> i have 241 nail polishes, and since I can't choose which colour to use, my nails are bare. So I'm not the good person to give tips/ tricks for scaling down on lipsticks


----------



## VAL4M (Oct 15, 2015)

October used products
  - 2 sample of Lierac Magnificence cream (like it)
  - sample Clarins Multi-Active Day cream (Meh)
  -Deluxe sample Uriage Hyseac Matt cream (really like it will purchase when I will finished all my cream)
  - DuWop Blush Mango
  -Shiseido Lipstick in RS701 (Like it but really similar to MAC Feed your sense that I have)
  - Guerlain Terracota lipgloss #70 (like it but will not repurchase i'm just not a lipgloss girl)
  -Gosh Nougat Crisp Lipliner (like it might repurchase on day when I will be done with all my other lipliner)
  - 3 perfume sample (Maitre Parfumeur et Gantier Or des Iles, Serge Lutens Datura Noir and Balenciaga Paris ) all 3 are really nice perfume but not enough that I will purchased them. 

  Purge:
  Angel perfume
  7 Julep Nail polish


----------



## dodotheextinct (Oct 25, 2015)

Hello everyone! I haven't posted much in the past few months but I have finished a lot of items in the past 2 1/2 months since my last post. An exciting few months for me since I tossed out a lot of expired sheet face masks to whittle down my collection from 68 to just 20 sheet masks. It sucks that I have essentially tossed out money but thankfully it has helped me think twice about my mask purchases. 

Anyways here's the photo 




Total empties - 38 products (with 8 being makeup products)

I hope everyone is doing well with their products and goals!


----------



## SandraVB79 (Oct 26, 2015)

My September empties:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  - D&G Light Blue - 25 ml - Lancaster lotion - 400 ml - Calvin Klein Eternity Summer - 100 ml - Clinique cleansing foam - 50 ml - Only You nail polish that has gone bad - La Maison des Senteurs hand cream - 50 ml - Pure DKNY drop of rose body butter - 100 ml - Seaweed Therapy shower gel - 2 x 30 ml - Spa collection shampoo - 30 ml


----------



## Buffy89 (Oct 31, 2015)

October empties! Sorry for the horrible picture quality, but it's so dark and gloomy here and I just wanna post and toss everything :cheer:  - Le Petit Marseillais shower cream vanilla: I really love that stuff!:eyelove: It's not availabe here in Germany, but I will repurchase it when I'm on a trip to the Netherlands - Roche Posay Effaclar face cream: staple, repurchased - Gliss Liquid Silk conditioner: might repurchase one day, but there are too many other brands I'd like to try - Clinique blemish solutions cleansing foam: way too harsh for my skin, too irritating (used it to clean brushes in the end) - Fructis shampoo sample - Annayake men eye contour care sample: at the moment, I'm still usng up all the eye cream samples I got as GWPs. Actually, I like men's eye creams more for my eyes. Won't repurchase anyway because Annayake's too pricey for me. - Annayake Mascara Volume sample: this was horrible and got dry and flaky after a month already. - four perfume samples  did not include stuff I use up regularly like hairspray or soap. Not too many empties this month, but for November, I already can see it will be more!


----------



## jennyap (Oct 31, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> My September empties:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  How on earth have you managed to use up the Eternity Summer - that was only released this summer, right? That is seriously impressive!


----------



## SandraVB79 (Oct 31, 2015)

Actually, I think it was last year's Eternity Summer, or even from the previous year.   There is one every year; I already have a few (same with Jean Paul Gaultier Classique)


----------



## VAL4M (Nov 2, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> There is one every year; I already have a few (same with Jean Paul Gaultier Classique)


Same with Burberry Brit Sheer etc... why dont they do like Thierry Mugler and do some interesting flanker?!


----------



## SandraVB79 (Nov 3, 2015)

I am a sucker for those yearly/ seasonal releases, and that's how I end up with more perfume than I'll ever need.  - Jean Paul Gaultier Classique: not only the summer editions, but they also have sailor girl (empty now), pirate girl, ... - Calvin Klein Summer editions (and I also have the silver one for Eternity's 25th, lol, and then there is Eternity Now, Eternity Moment, ...) - Burberry Summer editions - Yves Rocher Comme une evidence: beautiful LE bottles during the holidays, so I have about 6 different ones, lol  I already have enough to last me a life time and I keep on buying, for the collectible "value" of it, lol


----------



## VAL4M (Nov 3, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> I already have enough to last me a life time and I keep on buying, for the collectible "value" of it, lol


I know i'm in the same boat as far as Thierry Mugler Alien flanker I have 4 of them I stopped at Alien Royal Aoud I do not like aoud I mostly smell soap when their is to much aoud in the perfume. As far as Burberry Brit I loved Red and Gold but all the sheer and summer flanker leave me cold... i'm more the BOLD type of girl then sheer.


----------



## SandraVB79 (Nov 3, 2015)

Oh, I forgot, I also have YSL Paris specials


----------



## SandraVB79 (Nov 4, 2015)

October empties:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  - Jean Paul Gaultier - Classique LE Sailor Girl - edt - 100ml - Nuxe eye cream - 15ml - Yves Rocher after sun lotion - 150ml - Clinique DDML - 30ml - Rexona deodorant - 45ml - Estee Lauder ANR eyes - 5ml - Clinique Clarifying Lotion 3 - 15ml - Yves Rocher Jardins du Monde shower gel - 200ml - Spa Collection body lotion - 30ml - Clinique Anti blemish solutions lotion - 60ml - Nivea deodorant - 50ml - Chanel Chance eau vive sample - J'adore Dior edp sample


----------



## Buffy89 (Nov 6, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> - J'adore Dior edp sample


  You seem to finish full size perfume bottles regularly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just amazing. I'm working so hard even to finish all my samples and mini bottles to get rid of them, and it takes forever.


----------



## SandraVB79 (Nov 6, 2015)

Well, it's only the first time now since forever that I used samples.  I get samples, they go in a jar, I look at them and never use them.  Now I took 2 wrt light travelling for a weekend Amsterdam.  The fullsize bottles?  I apply quite generously, the eau de toilette is never so intense as the eau de parfum. And I had a lot of "almost empty ones", bottles that had 20% or less in them, so I focused on finishing those first. Now I am out of those almost-empty-ones, so I started new ones again, and the circle begins again, lol.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 8, 2015)

First time posting in this thread. 

  In the last month or so I've finished a tube of MAC Studio Lights, a bottle of MAC Fix+, a bottle of UD All Nighter, a bottle of DKNY Be Delicious and some face and body staples (a jar of Vanicream, a large bottle of Cetaphil, a bottle of Kiehl's face cleanser), and a couple of skincare and perfume samples. 

  This month I want to finish off my NARS Radiant Cream compact (the shade is slightly off and I want to get through it ASAP so I can move on to a new pack of the better shade) and a couple of mascaras that are nearly all gone/starting to dry out. I'm a couple of weeks from finishing my Laura Mercier primer. And I want to finally finish my gigantic 4.2 oz bottle of Ralph Lauren Style this month as well. And finally I want to finish off a jar of Kiehl's eye cream, a bottle of Neutrogena Oil-Free makeup remover and my stub of Ben Nye brow pencil this month. 

  I've been trying to finish my Lancome Brow Expert Duo for ages; the brow powder is probably 70% gone and the brow pomade is maybe 40% gone. And I have a pan of MAC Patina eye shadow that is maybe 75% gone that I'd like to finish. And I want to finish 1-2 MAC lipsticks soon. I'm well over halfway through Underworld (it's old but it hasn't turned so I haven't tossed it) and Fashion Revival, which is maybe 40% gone. I have a backup of FR and I want to start on that sometime in 2016 so that I can B2M for a backup when it's re-released again (hopefully it is re-released). And I want to finish my Bobbi Brown Corrector by the spring. I haven't hit the pan yet but I'm getting close. I'm really close to finishing Ralph Hot as well so maybe that'll be finished by November, early December (I actually really like Ralph Hot though...) 

  Any perfume experts here have a recommendation for scent that is similar to V by Valentino? It's really difficult to find and I loved it.


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 8, 2015)

Next month i hope i can post my Picture with many  skin deluxe samples i have a lot. I need to start a rutine not just try samples .   And i want to use more my lipsticks i have almost 300 ( lipstick,lipglosses and liquid lipsticks)  Also need to use my eyeshadows everyday i have many palletes ( i use them once a month or when i have a party only)


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 9, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> Also need to use my eyeshadows everyday i have many palletes ( i use them once a month or when i have a party only)


  that is A LOT of lipsticks, probably have close to 200 and I feel you. Its so tough to finish lipsticks.
  I have MAC Rebel and its almost finished I dont wear it as much as I used to but Im REALLY trying. I keep pairing it up with other lippies to make myself wear it more


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm working really hard to finish MAC Rebel I've been trying to pair it with other lipsticks just so I don't get bored. It actually looks pretty great with NYX Soft Matte Lip Cream in Sydney or with the shade London. If any of you have any other suggestions please let me know!  I am pretty close to finishing it IMO


----------



## DMcG9 (Nov 10, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I am pretty close to finishing it IMO


Do you dig out the base of the lipstick when it's down to level?


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 10, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> Do you dig out the base of the lipstick when it's down to level?


  Ive never finished a lipstick! I may dig it out, is there usually a lot left down there?


----------



## SandraVB79 (Nov 10, 2015)

I have never finished a lipstick either (nor did I ever finish a nail polish)


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 10, 2015)

Im going to be trying to use up a lot of my older MAC lipsticks, is there a lot left in the tube to scoop out once youve hit the "bottom"?
  Is it a good idea to get a lip palette to melt the rest into?


----------



## Buffy89 (Nov 10, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Im going to be trying to use up a lot of my older MAC lipsticks, is there a lot left in the tube to scoop out once youve hit the "bottom"? Is it a good idea to get a lip palette to melt the rest into?


 There's more than one would expect, but it's not worth depotting/melting into a palette in my opinion. With a brush or a q tip, there's enough left for some days, but it's a bit wasteful because of the brush, of course.


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 10, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> There's more than one would expect, but it's not worth depotting/melting into a palette in my opinion. With a brush or a q tip, there's enough left for some days, but it's a bit wasteful because of the brush, of course.


  ok, thanks for the honest input!


----------



## DMcG9 (Nov 10, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Im going to be trying to use up a lot of my older MAC lipsticks, is there a lot left in the tube to scoop out once youve hit the "bottom"?
> Is it a good idea to get a lip palette to melt the rest into?


I can usually get out enough to put in a little tester like the little ones Sephora will fill for cream samples. Then I can use a lip brush with what's left.
You can try it once to see if the salvageable amount is enough to be worth it to you. It's almost a third of the lipstick that is slotted into the base, which you know... you've paid for. I think if you put the lipstick in the fridge it shrinks the bullet slightly and it looks like you still have enough of your Rebel to pull it out of the base to see how much is left? 
However, if it's a colour you're happy to finally see the back end of, then screw it -- throw that baby on the B2M pile.


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 10, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> I can usually get out enough to put in a little tester like the little ones Sephora will fill for cream samples. Then I can use a lip brush with what's left.  You can try it once to see if the salvageable amount is enough to be worth it to you. It's almost a third of the lipstick that is slotted into the base, which you know... you've paid for. I think if you put the lipstick in the fridge it shrinks the bullet slightly and it looks like you still have enough of your Rebel to pull it out of the base to see how much is left?   However, if it's a colour you're happy to finally see the back end of, then screw it -- throw that baby on the B2M pile.


 I dug out a Mac lipstick I found at work and broke it off at the base then scooped it out and I did think it was a fair amount. I don't like thethought of wasting anything I've paid for either although I do get a bit bored with it.  I'm also out of a job at the end of the month so I want to start using what I have and making it count so I feel it may be a good idea to depot. I just have to decide if I should buy a Mac palette or use something else. The only thing is that I can't picture myself applying with a brush, seems like too much to waste though


----------



## SandraVB79 (Nov 11, 2015)

Actually, if you apply your lipstick with a brush, you can use it more times than when you use it just like that.


----------



## VAL4M (Nov 15, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I am pretty close to finishing it IMO


  I finished  4-5 lipsticks this year but none were dark colours ... i'm trying to finish Chanel Gipsy Scarlett lipstick and I know already it will take me forever because the staying power is really good so no need to re-apply every 3 hours like a more creamy my lips but better shade.


----------



## Buffy89 (Nov 15, 2015)

Yup, just finished a Sheen Supreme lipstick yesterday and it went surprizingly well, but those darks and mattes take forever.


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 15, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> Yup, just finished a Sheen Supreme lipstick yesterday and it went surprizingly well, but those darks and mattes take forever.


  I hear you. I'm also trying to finish 2 MAC retro mattes but their staying power is so great that I don't use much


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Nov 17, 2015)

October Empties 2015  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I tried to focus again on getting the little items out of the way and I'm seeing lots of progress because of that with my November empties too!


----------



## DMcG9 (Nov 17, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I tried to focus again on getting the little items out of the way and I'm seeing lots of progress because of that with my November empties too!


I don't know what product is in that Percy Pig bottle but god I love those candies. I wish M&S would come back to Canada.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Nov 17, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> I don't know what product is in that Percy Pig bottle but god I love those candies. I wish M&S would come back to Canada.


  It's hand and body soap that's a foam! My little sister got it for me last Xmas so that's shows how long it's lasted!   Oh I love Percy pigs and veggie Percy are even tastier. M&S food is just the best!


----------



## Buffy89 (Nov 28, 2015)

November empties! Especially glad I could finish two lip products and two miniature perfumes. I was luckily able to finish the pina colada scented shower gel before the holiday season starts, lol.
How's everybody else? I'm happy the forum conversion is almost done. Still need to figure out a bit more how the mobile version works.


----------



## VAL4M (Nov 30, 2015)

Hello everyone what a busy month and December hasn't started yet!!! 
here my empties for a month and a half
View attachment 50279

Emties
1.travel size Nuxe Nuxellence Jeuness moisturizer (will repurchased)
2.Guerlain Terracota Joli teint in Natural (will not repurchased)
3. Laroche-Posay Micellar Make-up removal gel (didn't like it too drying on my skin)
4.DDF Blemish Foaming cleanser (ok but will not repurchased to hard on my skin)
5.Nuxe Serum Nuxuriance (it is my 4th bottle this is HG serum during winter, too heavy for summer thought)
6. Guerlain mascara les 2 (love)
7.Sample DR Dennis Gross alpha beta ultra gentle daily peel (nice but will not purchased)
8.Gosh eyeliner Metallic Brass (love but will need to used my other eyeliner before purchasing it again)
9. 9 perfume samples (best: Parfum d'empire Ambre Russe, MEMO Shams Oud, M.Micallef Ananda Dolce, Keiko Mecheri Loukhoum Eau poudree.  - OK but not my taste Keiko Mecheri Dantura Blanche, Mancera Paris Violet Oud, Atelier Cologne Sud Magnolia, Elizabeth & James Nirvana and dolce&Gabbana the One)

Purge 
Gosh lipliner in hot tomato (smell funny)
Nutra Nail triple power Gel strengthener and Sally Hansen complete care 4 in 1 both are dry up.


----------



## VAL4M (Nov 30, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> View attachment 50234
> 
> November empties! Especially glad I could finish two lip products and two miniature perfumes. I was luckily able to finish the pina colada scented shower gel before the holiday season starts, lol.
> How's everybody else? I'm happy the forum conversion is almost done. Still need to figure out a bit more how the mobile version works.



I know me too, I couldn't remember my password to log in.


----------



## Buffy89 (Nov 30, 2015)

VAL4M said:


> I know me too, I couldn't remember my password to log in.



Lol, this happens to me most times I need to login somewhere! Btw, I just noticed the little cutie on your profile pic! Is that you with your kid? It's a great photo.


----------



## VAL4M (Dec 1, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> Lol, this happens to me most times I need to login somewhere! Btw, I just noticed the little cutie on your profile pic! Is that you with your kid? It's a great photo.


Thanks Buffy  yes this is my second one,  he is now 7.5 months, that picture was taken when he was 5 month old, now he is just crawling everywhere in the house so much fun!


----------



## Buffy89 (Dec 1, 2015)

VAL4M said:


> Thanks Buffy  yes this is my second one,  he is now 7.5 months, that picture was taken when he was 5 month old, now he is just crawling everywhere in the house so much fun!


He looks super cute!


----------



## VAL4M (Dec 7, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> He looks super cute!


Thank you


----------



## Maris Crane (Dec 27, 2015)

I've finally finished my Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua foundation.


----------



## bebeflamand (Dec 28, 2015)

This thread is right up my alley, the perfect motivation! 2016 is the year I will use up a lot of products 

I've used up 2 'Chance' perfume samples during this holiday period...have to start somewhere lol.


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 3, 2016)

Happy new year everybody! I hope you'll continue sharing your progress here! This group is really motivational.
Here are my December empties. I wouldn't repurchase anything but the powder, the cleansing oil and the dry shampoo, which are staples. I'm especially happy that I could finish a mini perfume and some mascara again.
Sorry for the horrible pic, I'll never be a decent photographer, I guess.


----------



## dodotheextinct (Jan 3, 2016)

Happy New Year! I hope that this new year will be a good one for empties.  
This is my December empties and I am so happy with the amount of products that I have moved out of my stash of products this year. There is still so much left to be used but at least there is some progress. I will focus on using up products again this year.  

View attachment 50952


Total products used: 29


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 5, 2016)

Happy New Year!!! Been busy this xmas, and i decide to not bring most of my products I decided to pan in 2015. You know, I just needed a break and I want to use some of my stuff i purchased for fall and during the holidays. 
So here what I finished in December.
View attachment 51015

Finished - 9
- chanel glossimer #19 (will not repurched I decided i will no longer buy a gloss EVER)
-Dior violet Precieux eyeliner (will not repurched to expensive have better option for cheaper)
-Sample Laneige  Water Bank Serum (nice but will not purche)
-Lierac Huile sensorielle (3rd bottle now using Nuxe oil but really similar)
-Bliss That's incredi-peel (HG status already using my backup)
- Nuxe Serum Nuxuriance (HG status really good serum for winter not so much for summer)
-Kibio Radiant moisturizing mask (Disc. but really like it)
-Clarins Pure and Radiant mask (like it but will not repurchased)
- Deluxe sample Caudalie Moisturizing sorbet (nice but will not purchased)

Purge - 4
-ROC Purif-AC (will not repurchased)
-Conceal FX ( will not repurchased it was greasy and cacky)
-Delux sample Lorac eye primer (it was already dry when I purchased it from a Discount store)
- Lancome Bronzelle lipliner (really like that liner just took me too much time using this it dried up after several long years LOL)


----------



## SandraVB79 (Jan 8, 2016)

Running behind with my empties!

November empties:


----------



## SandraVB79 (Jan 8, 2016)

December empties:


----------



## Buffy89 (Feb 28, 2016)

View attachment 52587


January/February empties  How is everybody doing? 
First of all, sorry that the picture's upside down! Tried to turn it around several times, but it's getting uploaded upside down no matter how I turn it around in my picture editor.
 But I guess one can still figure out what's important, LOL. 
I already repurchased the Roche Posay face cream (the tube I cut open), but nothing else impressed me enough to be repurchased. I'm happy I could finish a perfume and two bottles of shampoo which were in my rotation. The shower gel (the two identical bottles) was super boring to use and taught me to think twice before purchasing backups. The Clinique concealer is the only makeup item this time, it's super hard to finish anything! I hit pan on two Naked shadows his month, so I'm quite motivated to actually use the things I own.


----------



## leonah (Feb 28, 2016)

I need to hop on this thread as I usually buy more and more and just pile everything. the only things that I get a lot of empties of is skincare products and other hygiene/shower stuff but I have a hard time to use up my makeup except for maybe brow gels, mineralize powders, mascara and concealers


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 6, 2016)

hello everyone,
Its been a while since I post, been super crazy lately. I've return to work after Maternity leave and all my family started to be sick, right now everyone are coughing and have runny nose! . So I will try to post some pictures tomorrow of my empties for the last 2 months. I also have a hard time to finish makeup items. I started a project ''pan that palette'' last february and one year after I  kind of fail my project. Not only I didn't finish any palette I didn't finish 1 eyeshadow!!.  But I did learn, 1. I'm done with Dior quint, I used to love them but after panning Petal Pink and Spring Bouquet, I realized some eyeshadows are too shimmery and they just look all the same on the eyes and they do crease. I will keep my quint and try to used certain shade as highlighter.  I did prefer Lancome 2 quads  over Dior's, but they are starting to dry up so eyeshadows are more dusty and sheer out easily. 
After using those eyeshadows for more then a year pretty much exclusively, i'm now so happy to used my other palettes, in February I started to used more my Le Metier de Beauty quads, The Balm palettes and MUFE palette and I just love them so much!!! What a difference from Diors and Lancome eyeshadows.  So, good experience!  but i'm not sure I will do a pan that palette challenge in the future.


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 7, 2016)

View attachment 52763

My Jan and Feb empties
1) Guerlain Parure extreme foundation ( discontinued)
2)Aveeno Baby moisture cream (took me forever to finish)
3) Neostrata Clarigying solution aka acid toner (HG)
4) Deluxe sample Bliss Fabulous foaming face wash (didn't like it, it has little bids it is to rough on my sensitive skin)
5)Deluxe sample Tarta Harper Purifying cleanser (LOVE IT I purchase the full size)
6) Laura Mercier Secret camouflage SC-3 (have a back up)
7) Eminence arctic berry advanced Peel (i did repurchased great peel once a week)
8) Deluxe sample Caudalie Vinoperfect radiance serum (meh)
9) Kibio early wrinkle cream (discountinued)
10)Deluxe sample Caudalie eye cream (again meh i'm just not a fan on Caudalie I just think they do not do anything for me)
11)Maybelline Voluminous power waterproof mascara (meh)
12) Deluxe sample Benefit they're Real mascara (I like it)
13) 4 sample of Darphin Intral Serum and cream for redness relief (I really like those)


----------



## thefbomb (Mar 16, 2016)

You all have been doing great so far!
Ive done pretty well in terms of not buying much but I am struggling to use up some makeup items like lipsticks and blushes, but Im trying.
I have used a few skin care and shower items which is something, at least.
Right now Im trying to use up a face mist from LUSH and it's taking me longer than I expected


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 16, 2016)

thefbomb said:


> You all have been doing great so far!
> Ive done pretty well in terms of not buying much but I am struggling to use up some makeup items like lipsticks and blushes, but Im trying.
> I have used a few skin care and shower items which is something, at least.
> Right now Im trying to use up a face mist from LUSH and it's taking me longer than I expected



The thing about finishing lipsticks and blush is to used one until you are done with them. Lipstick you can used a couple at the time but a blush I finished one this year and it took me almost 10months of constant used, EVERYDAY FOR 10 MONTH and I had that blush for years before I decide to pan it so it was it wasn't even brand new.


----------



## Buffy89 (Mar 17, 2016)

VAL4M said:


> The thing about finishing lipsticks and blush is to used one until you are done with them. Lipstick you can used a couple at the time but a blush I finished one this year and it took me almost 10months of constant used, EVERYDAY FOR 10 MONTH and I had that blush for years before I decide to pan it so it was it wasn't even brand new.



It's so shocking if I think how many years of blush I own, I guess more than 25. Of course, they'll be dry and unusable then. It's so wasteful. My shopping behaviour has improved soooo much, but I still like to purchase a blush every few months.


----------



## thefbomb (Mar 17, 2016)

VAL4M said:


> The thing about finishing lipsticks and blush is to used one until you are done with them. Lipstick you can used a couple at the time but a blush I finished one this year and it took me almost 10months of constant used, EVERYDAY FOR 10 MONTH and I had that blush for years before I decide to pan it so it was it wasn't even brand new.



Yes blushes are so tough to use up! Kudos to you for finishing up! Its been a challenge, Ive been trying to wear the same few blushes every time I wear blush but there is definitely no end in sight yet. 10 months is a long time to wear the same blush everyday!
Lipstick is a little easier but still tough. Im trying to use up Rebel from MAC right now, it was the first MAC lipstick i ever purchased. I only have a tiny but left, I should be finishing up soon but Ive been wearing it all the time, Im trying not to get bored of it so i keep mixing it with other lipsticks.


----------



## thefbomb (Mar 17, 2016)

Buffy89 said:


> It's so shocking if I think how many years of blush I own, I guess more than 25. Of course, they'll be dry and unusable then. It's so wasteful. My shopping behaviour has improved soooo much, but I still like to purchase a blush every few months.



Same here! I have so many blushes and they take so long to use up. Ive been trying to clean up my collection though so i gave a few to my sister, makes me feel a bit better . Ive changed up my shopping too. Theres so many blushes Ive wanted, the newer TooFaced ones, a few MAC ones, but I keep checking to see if I have dupes or a close enough dupe to try to ease up on my blush purchasing. Blush is definitely one of my weaknesses


----------



## JulieDiva (Mar 17, 2016)

awesome thread.  I need to use up my stash, and stop buying more. How many nude lipsticks and misty mauve blushes can one face wear???


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 18, 2016)

thefbomb said:


> Yes blushes are so tough to use up! Kudos to you for finishing up! Its been a challenge, Ive been trying to wear the same few blushes every time I wear blush but there is definitely no end in sight yet. 10 months is a long time to wear the same blush everyday!
> Lipstick is a little easier but still tough. Im trying to use up Rebel from MAC right now, it was the first MAC lipstick i ever purchased. I only have a tiny but left, I should be finishing up soon but Ive been wearing it all the time, Im trying not to get bored of it so i keep mixing it with other lipsticks.



Thanks! but really I think it is more difficult to wear the same lipstick everyday, then a the same blush... makeup is such a personal thing. isn't rebel a dark purple? I've pan several lipstick this year but none were dark! I'm almost done Dior Rita beige and Guerlain Grenadine shine and both are sheer lipstick that I can reapply several time a day.


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 18, 2016)

JulieDiva said:


> awesome thread.  I need to use up my stash, and stop buying more. How many nude lipsticks and misty mauve blushes can one face wear???


the good thing about nude lipstick is that they go with everything so easy to finish .... the misty mauve blushes is more difficult to finish .... for me it is red lipstick I really need to stop buying those!


----------



## Buffy89 (Apr 1, 2016)

Hey everybody, how has your month been? I'm posting my March update now. Sorry for the messy picture upload. I tried to fix it, but didn't manage.

March empties:
- Fructis damage repair shampoo & conditioner: might repurchase one day
- Lush American Cream conditioner: I love the fragrance, but my hair doesn't really like the product. Won't repurchase
- Kneipp Orange Blosson shower foam: this is really nice. Definitely will repurchase it, but I'd like to try other shower products first
- Mac Cleanse Off Oil Tranquil: Repurchased it already
- Balea In-Shower Body Lotion Vanilla: The smell was lovely and it might be a good product for summertime. Will repurchase it in case it's not discontinued (LE) and after finishing the sh*tload of richer lotions I still got to use up
- Soap & Glory Pulp Friction shower scrub: I've opened my backup now. Cannot repurchase it because S&G isn't available here any more. I've noticed that I rather like a scrubby sponge/glove with my regular shower gel than pre-made scrubs
- YSL Babydoll Mascara sample: this was quite nice, but heavily scented. I prefer fragrance free makeup products
- Chloe and Jimmy Choo Flash perfume samples: liked them both, might buy the Chloe after finishing more perfumes
- Escada Especially Escada solid perfume (the golden compact): got this as a GWP. It was quite difficult to use and had tons of pink pigment in it. The scent was quite pleasant.


----------



## VAL4M (Apr 1, 2016)

I  finish a lipstick Dior Rita Beige!!!  it is like my 3rd in the last 6 months. so pretty proud of myself as for the pictures I'm waiting to have more product finished!


----------



## Buffy89 (Apr 1, 2016)

VAL4M said:


> I  finish a lipstick Dior Rita Beige!!!  it is like my 3rd in the last 6 months. so pretty proud of myself as for the pictures I'm waiting to have more product finished!




Oh wow! That must feel great! Did you use other lipsticks in a rotation, too, or just those three?
I'm working on a Chubby Stick at the moment, but it will take another two weeks or so, it's harder than I expected.


----------



## VAL4M (Apr 2, 2016)

Buffy89 said:


> Oh wow! That must feel great! Did you use other lipsticks in a rotation, too, or just those three?
> I'm working on a Chubby Stick at the moment, but it will take another two weeks or so, it's harder than I expected.


I looked back at my pictures and it is more 3 lipsticks in 9 months ... but what I did is I took a couple of lipsticks that were the most used and really concentrate on those. I only used 2 on heavy rotation, a pinkish one and another one more peach. I like to have a warm tone lipstick if I do a warm tone look and a more pinkish lipstick If i do a more cool tone look. And as soon I finished one lipstick i pick another one to replace it. I have a couple of lipsticks really well used waiting to be on the rotation that I know will be finished in the next 2-3 months, but after those it will take longer for me to finish a lipstick. I was supposed to finish a deep red lipstick 5 months ago and I didn't see any progress on that one.


----------



## SandraVB79 (Apr 2, 2016)

Honestly, I don't expect to ever finish a makeup product other than foundation and powder.

I have 3 months worth of empties, just have to take pictures of them.


----------



## VAL4M (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi 
Here my Pan that palette project
Started Feb 2015 and kind of stop of always using those palette around Feb 2016
i still using them but not as heavily 

FEB 2015 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 53308
View attachment 53309


Jan 2016 
View attachment 53310
View attachment 53311
View attachment 53312
View attachment 53313


Now April 2nd 2016
View attachment 53316
View attachment 53315
View attachment 53314
View attachment 53317


Dior Lighter eyeshadows I'm using them as highlighter on my face so that why we see more pan.
Also the lancome palette the peach eyeshadow, I started using it as blush


----------



## iqaganda (Apr 8, 2016)

Long time no post in this thread, but I wanted to join to “use it all up.” I am guessing I have to choose five things in targetting for using:


Diorsnow UV Shield BB Creme (I want to love this BB Cream so badly.. Because it is one of those BB Creams that doesn’t give you a white cast and has good coverage for a BB Cream, but the problem is, it’s too oily for my combination skin!) I’m almost done with this bottle, since I’ve been trying to use a lot of this during the winter time, and hopefully, I can finish this before summer comes. 
Nichido Pressed Powder - I got this powder when I went for a holiday back in the Philippines and bought tons of backups since the oil control of this is quite good. I’m down to my last backup and I don’t think I will be repurchasing this because instead of feeling happy using it, I feel it’s more like, I’m using it to finish my stash. Also, repurchasing will be a nightmare for me if I decide to do so since I can’t get it anywhere here in Hong Kong.
Revlon Photoready Perfecting Primer - I don’t know why, this primer is not even empty yet! I use it the same time I use my Revlon Photoready Foundation but it seems, I finished two bottles already and it’s still here! I really wanted to get this done since I won’t be repurchasing this item. It has good oil control, but at the end of the day, it makes my face feeling itchy that I just can’t stop scratching.
Kiko Cream Radiance Highlighter 02 Alluring Sand - I know I just got this during Christmas 2015, but I think I would rather prefer on using powder highlighters than this. It’s hard to blend and full of sparkles. Also, I don’t have a brush to go with this.
Last but not the least, I think I want to include my MAC Big Brow Pencil in Cork in here. I was thrilled to get it, but once I started using it, quite disappointing. Not good for oily skin, as the pigment in the brow pencil doesn’t really stick on my face!


I had the tendency of hoarding (yes, hoarding! not shopping! lol) foundations a LOT… So this year, I try to make a rule for myself that if I get to finish 3 foundations from my stash, then, that’s the time I can buy 1 foundation in return. I really wanted to buy the new NARS Tinted Moisturizer, but with this rule, I have to sleep it off.


----------



## thefbomb (May 3, 2016)

I don't have many empties this month as per usual lately.

View attachment 53952


I just finihed a few 100ml body washes and an in shower moisturizer. I wanted to show more empties so I added my finished vitamins haha. 

although I didn't finish many items I did make progress on a bunch of items. I think next month I'll have more empties. I'm really trying to use things up


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 3, 2016)

I'm new to this thread.  I've been working on finishing a lot of samples and skin care items ATM.  Last night I finished the Caolion pore pack duo.  I also finished a Glam Glow Youth Cleanse sample, several Omorovicza cleansing balm samples, several primer/eye primer samples, and a couple mascara samples.  I used up my Dr. Gross alpha beta peels.  So we'll call that April.

For May, I'm working to finish a Royal Apothic eye cream, a couple Philosophy moisturizers, some cleanser samples, and a Sunday Riley Good Genes sample.  I also hope to use up a few more mascara samples and continue to put a serious dent in my MAC Golden a Rinse bronzer now that the weather has turned more summer-like.  I may finish up my Clinique Take the Day Off balm soon, too!  (LOVE, BTW and will definitely repurchase once I use up another balm I received in s sub box).


----------



## Buffy89 (May 4, 2016)

Hey everyone, I'm just checking in. Didn't manage to take a picture of my April empties yet. I am quite happy about my results this time.


----------



## VAL4M (May 4, 2016)

Buffy89 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm just checking in. Didn't manage to take a picture of my April empties yet. I am quite happy about my results this time.


  LOL I'm waiting for a day off to take pictures. I trying to finished this lipstick I should be done with it but I keep losing it!


----------



## Buffy89 (May 6, 2016)

Hey again everybody! So I managed to take a pic of my April empties. The picture upload always gets messed up, so sorry for that, but I cannot fix it better.

*April empties*
- Batiste cherry dry shampoo: already repurchased, I like this a lot.
- UDPP sample in Sin: I like the primer potions in general, so I might repurchase any of them
- Clinique High Impact mascara sample: I still own plenty of them from GWPs. I prefer a more dramatic effect, but it's all right and I'm not too unhappy I still own some (free) backups
- Mac Pro Longwear concealer NC15: already repurchased, favorite concealer.
- Dior J'adore Eau de Toilette 4ml miniature: I enjoyed the fragrance, but it's not "me", so I won't repurchase a fullsize one.
- Avène Triacneal face cream: my regular night cream. Already repurchased
- Dermalogica Daily Clean scrub sample: used this as a body scrub since it's meant for mens' faces. Won't repurchase
- Dove shower cream pistachio and magnolia: I like Dove shower creams a lot. Will repurchase this or another fragrance after finishing my current shower products
- Clinique Chubby Stick in Woppin' Watermelon: yaaaay! A lip product! It was good, but I own formulas I like more. Will not repurchase although I'm not disappointed.
- Clinique Vitamin C Lip Smoothie in Pink Me Up: Another lip product!!!! It looked super gorgeous on the lips, but I dislike its stickiness. Will not repurchase
- Perfume samples: Air di Gioia, J'adore and Diesel Loverdose Tattoo: I've owned the Diesel one in fullsize for over a year already and I use it regularly. Wasn't thrilled by the other two.
- Estée Lauder Advanced Night Repair 7ml and 3ml samples: The overall effect was rather subtle. Might consider repurchasing it in some years when I'm really in need of anti aging products (still fightng my acne and oily skin atm)
- Kiehls Midnight Recovery Concentrate 2ml: I didn't like the lavender oil in it, but it was okay to use in general. Will not repurchase
- Alterna Bamboo 48-hour Volume Spray 25 ml: this made my hair too sticky for my liking. I own another (free) one of this, but will not repurchase.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (May 9, 2016)

I have soon emptied my Chanel perfection Lumiere Velvet foundation bottle.


----------



## VAL4M (May 30, 2016)

View attachment 54461

What up pictures are always upside down?? 
Anyway here my empties from the last 2-3 months
- 2 YSL fusion ink foundation one I didn't used BD65 warm toffee was way too dark and BR50 Cool Honey a tad too dark but still look really good with my almost there tan.
- Guerlain Abeille Royal corrector serum I still don't know why I buy this but it didn't do anything I also finished the sample size
-Sample Guerlain Abeille Royal Daily repair serum (again meh)
-Nuxe Aroma Perfection moisturizer (will repurchased)
-Deluxe sample Caudalie cleaning milk (meh I do not really like Caudalie product I just feel it doesn't do anything for my skin)
- Neutrogena Body Oil (will repurchased I used that to clean my brush I use for cream and liquid product)
-Clarins Pure melt cleansing gel (HG product I have a backup and it is like my 8th tube)
-REN Omega 3 optimum skin oil (Like it but will only repurchased for this winter to oily for summer)
-Kibio Fresh pureness foam (Disc but really like it)
- Delux sample Tata harper regenerating cleanser  (prefer the purifying cleanser)
-Delux sample Mascara
           - Buxom (Like)
           -MAC Zoom Fast (Hate it)
           - Guertain (like)
           - Hourglass (LOVED THIS)
- Lancome Artliner in Black
-Guerlain KissKiss maxishine lipstick Grenadine Shine (I love this lipstick now I need to find a dupe it was discontinued)
-Dior lipstick Rita Beige (I really like this lipstick but I have similar colour in my collection) 

Finished 19 products (2 lipsticks!!!)


----------



## Buffy89 (May 30, 2016)

@VAL4M wow, great amount of empties!!! Congrats on using the 2 lipsticks up! I always have the same problem with the pictures. 
I might wait if I can finish one more product tomorrow morning, and then I'll post my empties as well. 
Btw, I do dislike the Mac mascara, too! I sometimes get them as gifts with purchase, but the zoom lash  (and false lashes one) sucks so much.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 30, 2016)

VAL4M said:


> View attachment 54461
> 
> What up pictures are always upside down??
> Anyway here my empties from the last 2-3 months
> ...



 Wow!  Great list!  And 2 lipsticks?  I'm impressed.  I've done well this month, so I'll post in a few days.


----------



## VAL4M (May 30, 2016)

Buffy89 said:


> @VAL4M wow, great amount of empties!!! Congrats on using the 2 lipsticks up! I always have the same problem with the pictures.
> I might wait if I can finish one more product tomorrow morning, and then I'll post my empties as well.
> Btw, I do dislike the Mac mascara, too! I sometimes get them as gifts with purchase, but the zoom lash  (and false lashes one) sucks so much.



Thanks you! i might finished another one soon (like in a month LOL! ) As for the pictures i tried saving it up side down hoping it will be up side up but no didn't work either. 

As for the MAC mascara I do not know how come MAC is able to sell that!!! it flakes on me and all those tiny bit of mascara went into my eyes and all day I was crying because I always had bit of mascara in my eyes.  Horrible!


----------



## VAL4M (May 30, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Wow!  Great list!  And 2 lipsticks?  I'm impressed.  I've done well this month, so I'll post in a few days.



Thanks!! I'm working hard on those suckers LOL


----------



## thefbomb (May 30, 2016)

VAL4M said:


> View attachment 54461
> 
> What up pictures are always upside down??
> Anyway here my empties from the last 2-3 months
> ...




Good job! 19 products is fantastic!


----------



## Buffy89 (Jun 1, 2016)

Hello, again! So, here are my May empties. This time, I don't post a photo because of those picture upload problems. As always with not-so-helpful mini reviews.

*1. Maxfactor Masterpiece mascara sample* - Wouldn't purchase the full size. I'm using a million mascara GWP samples this year, so I picked this one by coincidence. The effect is too natural/not voluminous enough for my liking.
*2. Clinique Pore Refining Solutions Serum luxury sample* - to be honest, the serum had separated in the tube, so I had to toss it. _Lesson: cosmetics do expire!_
*3. Essence Color Correcting Powder* - really love this! I already repurchased it. Works as good as Mac Blot powder in my opinion. But the color range isn't wide at all. There are 2 (what the heck!!!) shades available, and I used the lighter one, which is very, very fair.
*4. Mac Cleanse Off Oil* - all time favorite, repurchased.
*5. Mac Private Party Cremesheen Glass* - the CS glasses are all right, but I'm not a lipgloss person. I'm very glad I was able to finish this one. Using up lip stuff is hard! _Decided to skip all the new Mac lipsticks which are released here today because of this. I did want to go to the counter today, but nope. Every new product is a commitment._
*6. Loreal Elvive Oil Magique Shampoo* - worked great for me, my hair was super hydrated and glossy, will repurchase.
*7. Loreal Elvive Oil Magique Conditioner* - dito.
*8. DKNY Be Desired Perfume Sample* - I'm not really into the whole apple scent thing, lol.
*9. Pantene Repair & Care Conditioner* - was okay for my hair, but nothing special.
*10. My Burberry Perfume Sample* - I LOVED this! Will buy a full sized bottle one day after finishing other fragrences.
*11. BeBe Young Care Jasmine & Healing Clay shower cream* - I picked this up as an impulse purchase and was surprized how good this stuff is. It's aimed at teenage girls so I dunno why I bought it, haha. But the clay is very good for my dry skin and the scent is delicious.


----------



## leonah (Jun 1, 2016)

aw I love the max factor masterpiece mascara especially the one called masterpiece max I use it everyday! and I also recently finished my mac cleanse off oil and repurchased a new one the day after


----------



## Buffy89 (Jun 1, 2016)

leonah said:


> aw I love the max factor masterpiece mascara especially the one called masterpiece max I use it everyday! and I also recently finished my mac cleanse off oil and repurchased a new one the day after


Despite the lack of dramatic volume, it was really good, didn't flake or run. But I prefer some more lash drama going on, lol. My mascara stash is a surprise each time I grab a new one since I still got more than 15 unopened GWP minis from the time when I ordered makeup wayyyy too often. At the moment, I'm using They're Real by Benefit, which is rather what I'm looking for.

There's nothing better than the Cleanse Off Oil! I'm using it religiously. It's also great for cleaning certain brushes like for concealer, cream blush etc.


----------



## leonah (Jun 1, 2016)

Buffy89 said:


> Despite the lack of dramatic volume, it was really good, didn't flake or run. But I prefer some more lash drama going on, lol. My mascara stash is a surprise each time I grab a new one since I still got more than 15 unopened GWP minis from the time when I ordered makeup wayyyy too often. At the moment, I'm using They're Real by Benefit, which is rather what I'm looking for.
> 
> There's nothing better than the Cleanse Off Oil! I'm using it religiously. It's also great for cleaning certain brushes like for concealer, cream blush etc.



yeah I agree. I think the masterpiece max mascara is much better since it adds more to the lashes. have not tried benefit yet but heard good things about it


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 5, 2016)

I don't have many empties this month but I'm finishing up more every month (imo). 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 54585

Not pictured: the garner grow stronger shampoo and a lush toner water that I had in my project pan.

I suspect I'll finish another powder this month. My MAC MSFN was already showing the slightest pan and I've been working through it quite a bit.

id love to finish a blush soon but I don't foresee that happening


----------



## VAL4M (Nov 28, 2016)

Hey do not know if some are still trying to pan their makeup but here my empties of the last 6 months 
	

		
			
		

		
	



2 bb cream ( b.kamins and Marcelle)
 neostrata acid toner (HG)
ROC pro-calm cream
Clarins pure melt cleansing gel ( HG) 
clarins gentle peeling (meh) 
philosophy clear days ahead (GH and soooo happy they brought back that product)
Etival clarifying mask ( disc. But so good) 
Diorskin nude concealer (HG) 
tatah harper resurfing mask 
tatcha luminous serum
guerlain kisskiss cuivre ardent lipstick 
MAC strobe cream 
skyn iceland cream 
hourglass bronze light cream highlight
6 sheet mask
4 sample cream
guerlain noir bronze eyeliner 
guerlain les 2 mascara 

trash 
guerlain kisskiss foli de grenat lipstick (gone bad)
lise waltier gold liquid cream
purmineral primer
eminence artic berry cream
MAC petrol blue eyeliner
Dior eyeliner in bleu 


for a total of 29 products ??????


----------



## SandraVB79 (Nov 29, 2016)

I have a list + pictures for 10 months worth of empties (soon 11 months), but still have to post them.
I can't directly link to my photobucket pictures and that somehow kept me from posting.


----------



## VAL4M (Nov 29, 2016)

SandraVB79 said:


> I have a list + pictures for 10 months worth of empties (soon 11 months), but still have to post them.
> I can't directly link to my photobucket pictures and that somehow kept me from posting.


hum that's weird, this picture was taken straight from my Iphone, I do not have a photobucket so i can't help... can't wait to see what you use up!


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 29, 2016)

VAL4M said:


> Hey do not know if some are still trying to pan their makeup but here my empties of the last 6 months ...for a total of 29 products ������


*
I absolutely love that you and Sandra post pics of your empties!  I would, but I have taken to immediately recycling empty anything! No clutter allowed!...I should keep a list...but suffice to say I am doing so much better using up stuff before purchasing new! And I mean squishing every last bit from bottles and tubes! LOL!  I have hit pan on a few of my UD eyeshadows and have made serious dents in many others! 

Keep up the great work!*


----------



## SandraVB79 (Nov 29, 2016)

*2016 Empties - Part 1*

January:




Clinique - Anti-Blemish Solutions All-Over Clearing Treatment
Collistar - Handcreme
Garnier - body lotion
Rituals - Shampoo
Yves Rocher - Pure Calmille cleansing milk
Yves Rocher -  Sebu Specific Gel
Yves Rocher - Sebu Specific Lotion
Yves Rocher - Sebu Specific day cream

February:




Clinique - All about eyes roller
Clinique - Anti blemish solutions soap (for evident reasons not on picture)
Clinique - Anti blemish solutions clarifying lotion
Estee Lauder - ANR eyes
L'Occitane - Bonne Mère soap Miel (also not on picture for evident reasons)
Marc Jacobs - Daisy eau so fresh sample
Nivea - Black & White deodorant
Rituals - shampoo
Yves Rocher - Comme une evidence body lotion
Yves Rocher - Comme une evidence shower gel
Yves Rocher - Comme une evidence eau de parfum
Lux - Nutripearl bodylotion

March: 




Dior - Addict eau de toilette sample (2x)
Marc Jacobs - Daisy sample
Amigo - shower gel
Mixa - hand cream
Rituals - Shower gel
Roger & Gallet - Bois d'Orange
Spa Collection - Shampoo


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 8, 2017)

*LOL! I actually remembered to make a list as I finished stuffs for January.
Most likely I will never have pictures of my empties because I immediately recycle:
*
*OGX Coconut Oil Weightless Hydrating Oil Mist
John Varvatos EDP 1.7 oz bottle
Coconut Soft Soap
Hylamide Pore Control Serum
The Ordinary Alpha Arbutin Serum
2 small sample bottles Estee Lauder Advanced Night Repair Serum
2 small sample envelopes Kate Somerville ExoliKate Intensive Exfoliating Treatment
2 **small sample envelopes** Kate Somerville ExfoliKate Daily Foaming Wash
Disposed of 5 tubes mascara, past date - Revlon & L'Oreal
Rusk W8less + Hairspray
Colgate Optic White Toothpaste
*


----------

